# Los Espaldas Plateadas van a hacer papilla a los Pantalones Cortos.



## la mano negra (18 Feb 2021)

Veintisiete mil quinientos gorilas de espalda plateada van a hacer papilla a los tóxicos enanos miserables de pantalones cortos. Como una avalancha de piedras se están dejando caer sobre las posiciones cortas de estos. En su ataque , ladera abajo , están arrastrando consigo más y más rocas que ruedan ya , con ellos , ladera abajo. A los pantalones cortos se les ve ya los chorros de mierda en las piernas . Ven , con horror , que no hay manera de contener a esa avalancha de locos suicidas que se han tirado en masa por la ladera de la sierra. Ya pueden ir empleando la aviación, la artillería y todo lo que tengan a mano porque va a ser muy difícil contenerlos.


----------



## elias2 (18 Feb 2021)

Podriamos POLEmizar, si supiesemos el tema a tratar.
Aqui no se sabe si se trata del bitcoin, el oro, el Ibex o las bombas nucleares.....


----------



## Malus (18 Feb 2021)

HOLD!!!


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Feb 2021)

elias2 dijo:


> Podriamos POLEmizar, si supiesemos el tema a tratar.
> Aqui no se sabe si se trata del bitcoin, el oro, el Ibex o las bombas nucleares.....



Espaldas plateadas puede dar una pista.


----------



## scratch (18 Feb 2021)

elias2 dijo:


> Podriamos POLEmizar, si supiesemos el tema a tratar.
> Aqui no se sabe si se trata del bitcoin, el oro, el Ibex o las bombas nucleares.....



Si estuvieras a lo que hay que estar...


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Feb 2021)

Apretando apretando he podido recojer lotecillo de 300 duros hoy, a salud de reddit y tambien del granaino... Chin chin amigo, que se que tu tienes mas plata que los clavos de la Poclain 300.


----------



## la mano negra (18 Feb 2021)

elias2 dijo:


> Podriamos POLEmizar, si supiesemos el tema a tratar.
> Aqui no se sabe si se trata del bitcoin, el oro, el Ibex o las bombas nucleares.....



A ver si estamos un poquito más atentos ¿ Escucha usted esa brisilla correr suavemente ? Es el inicio de un huracán . 
Recuerde usted : Gorilas de Espalda Plateada contra Enanos de Calzones Cortos.


----------



## elpelos (18 Feb 2021)

No se de que cojones estáis hablando. Esto de que va, me frotas la espalda plateada con tus pantaloncitos cortos o que??. Joder lo que hay que ver, este foro que brillaba con luz propia a caído ante las hordas de amariconados, progremitas y gente de mal vivir


----------



## la mano negra (18 Feb 2021)

elpelos dijo:


> No se de que cojones estáis hablando. Esto de que va, me frotas la espalda plateada con tus pantaloncitos cortos o que??. Joder lo que hay que ver, este foro que brillaba con luz propia a caído ante las hordas de amariconados, progremitas y gente de mal vivir



Estamos un poquito espesos . Hace falta poner un poco más de atención. Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . Enanos de Calzones Cortos.


----------



## la mano negra (18 Feb 2021)

¿ Si se le mete un tapón atacado con un palo al tubo de escape de un coche , qué puede pasar ? Estos intrépidos Gorilas de Espalda Plateada quieren averiguarlo y entre risas y carcajadas no hacen nada más que meterle más trapos y estopa al tubo. Vamos a ver lo que ocurre.


----------



## Caracol (18 Feb 2021)

elpelos dijo:


> No se de que cojones estáis hablando. Esto de que va, me frotas la espalda plateada con tus pantaloncitos cortos o que??. Joder lo que hay que ver, este foro que brillaba con luz propia a caído ante las hordas de amariconados, progremitas y gente de mal vivir




Descarga Reddit y busca #Wallstreetsilver

28.000 tíos en 20 días, comprando plata para que esta alcance un precio no manipulado, algo próximo a 200/250$


----------



## dmb001 (18 Feb 2021)

10 onzas compré el pasado martes, 3 semanas de espera me dijeron. 

Yo las quería para diversificar pero me pilló en pleno follón de reddit. Pues nada, me convertí en un espalda plateada de éstos sin pretenderlo.


----------



## cdametalero (18 Feb 2021)

Foto ilustrativa


----------



## auricooro (18 Feb 2021)

Que las manos grandes siempre ganan, los millenials flipados que asumen riesgos excesivos acabarán estampados contra el suelo.


----------



## KFJKLL (18 Feb 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> Descarga Reddit y busca #Wallstreetsilver
> 
> 28.000 tíos en 20 días, comprando plata para que esta alcance un precio no manipulado, algo próximo a 200/250$



¿Y lo consiguen?


----------



## elbruce (19 Feb 2021)

r/Wallstreetsilver la verdad es que el foro da para pasar un buen rato viendo los tesoros de la peña.... a ver si el movimiento crece de verdad...


----------



## la mano negra (19 Feb 2021)

Lo suyo es meter un tapón a presión por el tubo de escape del motor y que reviente o se pare . Y estos gamberros lo están intentando entre risas y carcajadas. Lo del castillito rematado con un muñeco marciano es la repera.


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Feb 2021)

llevo metido ahí 2 o 3 días, en realidad SI FUNCIONA. 

Y cuidado los que tengan CFD´s, no sea que se arruinen y su papel no valga nada. Lo ideal es meterle a físico, para especular si caso CFD´s pero de mineras, el precio podría caer mucho. Si no hay onzas que respalden el Comex, el precio podría ser 0 por toda la cara. Va a ser un espectáculo que puede durar muy poco, o mucho. Ayer hacía cuentas y puede ser cosa de pocos meses. Yo ya hice los deberes, ahora toca disfrutar el momento.


----------



## la mano negra (19 Feb 2021)

28.600 guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados ya en la columna principal de ataque . Mil doscientos metidos en la trinchera ahora mismo. Hay de todas las naciones. El fuego es a discreción , silban balas por todos lados . Las cajas de munición se agotan en escasos minutos. La moral está por las nubes . Enfrente tienen a la tiranía bancaria que sojuzga al mundo entero con toda su artillería y armas de destrucción masiva a su servicio. La batalla va a ser muy dura .No dejan de llegar más y más gorilas a la trinchera.


----------



## kerberos (19 Feb 2021)

Quiero ser un gorila. Como lo hago? Donde recomendais para comprar? Considerais está aun a un buen precio? 
Más que gorila, un chimpancé, que tampoco tengo tanta panoja.
Salucs.


----------



## Malus (19 Feb 2021)

Un compañero del foro hizo un buscador de metales para hacer comparaciones de precios entre diferentes tiendas.
La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión.


----------



## MadMack (19 Feb 2021)

Me hace gracia que alguien piense que lo de reddit sea un movimiento expontaneo e independiente.
Me imagino que los mismos que piensan que se destroza mobiliario urbano por la libertad de expresión.


----------



## la mano negra (19 Feb 2021)

MadMack dijo:


> Me hace gracia que alguien piense que lo de reddit sea un movimiento expontaneo e independiente.
> Me imagino que los mismos que piensan que se destroza mobiliario urbano por la libertad de expresión.



Creo que se equivoca. Tiene que haber una mano negra detrás de todo esto que esté moviendo los hilos del cotarro . Nada es espontáneo y menos una cosa así , con el tremendo calado estratégico que implica . No me cabe la menor duda . Pero creo que no es la que usted supone ¡ Ni mucho menos ! De todas formas , en las guerras , la carne de cañón nunca sabrá exactamente de qué va la batalla pero puede suponer que está en el bando correcto.
Si los Enanos de Calzones Cortos no actúan contundentemente ya , van a tener un problemón como una catedral de grande. Deberían de prohibir ahora mismo que la gente se reuniese en Internet a hablar y charlar . Deberían de estar prohibiendo muchas cosas ya y haciendo actuar a la maquinaria de represión de forma contundente. Su prepotencia les hace creer que podrán machacar a todos esos desharrapados sin mayor problema y sin armar escándalo . No quieren montar un espectáculo público . Ese no es su estilo.
Pero como los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada se atrincheren en el paso de las Termópilas , de allí no los van a poder sacar las flechas persas , aunque los persas lancen nubes de ellas y tan espesas que tapen la luz del sol.


----------



## Kalevala (19 Feb 2021)

El video entero merece la pena pero lo pongo al segundo exacto donde explica el movimiento de los reddit


----------



## MadMack (19 Feb 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Creo que se equivoca. Tiene que haber una mano negra detrás de todo esto que esté moviendo los hilos del cotarro . Nada es espontáneo y menos una cosa así , con el tremendo calado estratégico que implica . No me cabe la menor duda . Pero creo que no es la que usted supone ¡ Ni mucho menos ! De todas formas , en las guerras , la carne de cañón nunca sabrá exactamente de qué va la batalla pero puede suponer que está en el bando correcto.
> Si los Enanos de Calzones Cortos no actúan contundentemente ya , van a tener un problemón como una catedral de grande. Deberían de prohibir ahora mismo que la gente se reuniese en Internet a hablar y charlar . Deberían de estar prohibiendo muchas cosas ya y haciendo actuar a la maquinaria de represión de forma contundente. Su prepotencia les hace creer que podrán machacar a todos esos desharrapados sin mayor problema y sin armar escándalo . No quieren montar un espectáculo público . Ese no es su estilo.
> Pero como los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada se atrincheren en el paso de las Termópilas , de allí no los van a poder sacar las flechas persas , aunque los persas lancen nubes de ellas y tan espesas que tapen la luz del sol.



Un poco temprano para beber.


----------



## la mano negra (19 Feb 2021)

La columna principal de ataque ya tiene alistados casi treinta mil gorilas en sus filas , dispuestos a atacar con todo lo que tengan a mano . La batalla va a ser épica. El ánimo para resistir y acometer no decae.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (19 Feb 2021)

Con 17 años me dijo un stockbroker: ''Hijo, si inviertes, inviertes a largo, como estes dando saltitos p'alante y p'atras pierdes hasta la camisa.''

Words to live by.


----------



## la mano negra (19 Feb 2021)

MadMack dijo:


> Un poco temprano para beber.



Su soberbia le ciega , caballero . Podrán engañar a todos durante un tiempo pero no a todos , siempre . Se va a liar y gorda. Con Trump y el robo de las elecciones norteamericanas se salieron con la suya porque Trump se cagó en los pantalones y consintió en que le robaran lo que era suyo. También es verdad que se jugaba la vida suya y de su hijo, todo hay que decirlo. Pero esta vez , estos canallas , se enfrentan a un enjambre de mosquitos que zumban por todos lados y cuyos picotazos les pican sobremanera aunque sean minúsculos. Van a tener que pisotear flagrantemente las pocas libertades que quedan si quieren parar el golpe . Y no tienen mucho tiempo para aplicar medidas draconianas . Vamos a ingresar de golpe y porrazo en la dictadura más descarada y brutal. Se van a tener que ensuciar las manos con mucha mierda , sangre y lágrimas si quieren salvar los muebles. Y ese no es su estilo . Todas sus canalladas las quieren con aspecto impoluto e inmaculado. Y no va a poder ser.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (19 Feb 2021)

Poke, es que eso se ve desde la verja, con 38 soy viejisimo ya para creerme lucecitas y silbiditos de HAZTE RICOH HAZTE RICOH PERO YA y GUERRILLERISMO financiero tom dick & harry ...

Para el dia a dia, soy zorro. Para dinero, inversiones etc, erizo total.


----------



## la mano negra (19 Feb 2021)

999 gana a 666 . Las ballenas están observando el movimiento. Puede ser que se sumen a la acción.


----------



## dmb001 (19 Feb 2021)

No podría dormir tranquilo teniendo eso en casa.


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> No podría dormir tranquilo teniendo eso en casa.



Yo soy de los que no pueden dormir si no lo tienen. Ayer tuve que comprar acciones de AG, o mi cabeza no me debaja descansar.


----------



## Vorsicht (19 Feb 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> 28.600 guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados ya en la columna principal de ataque . Mil doscientos metidos en la trinchera ahora mismo. Hay de todas las naciones. El fuego es a discreción , silban balas por todos lados . Las cajas de munición se agotan en escasos minutos. La moral está por las nubes . Enfrente tienen a la tiranía bancaria que sojuzga al mundo entero con toda su artillería y armas de destrucción masiva a su servicio. La batalla va a ser muy dura .No dejan de llegar más y más gorilas a la trinchera.



Entonces, yo por si acaso voy a ir invirtiendo en plomo!


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (19 Feb 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Entonces, yo por si acaso voy a ir invirtiendo en plomo!



Siempre una buena inversion, palabras muy sensatas las suyas.


----------



## chickenotter (19 Feb 2021)

Ostias un perro con gorro que habla de monos espaldas plateadas y monos con pantalones cortos, que invento!


----------



## alex17 (19 Feb 2021)

Hold señores esto se va a la puta luna


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Feb 2021)

Además de los 30.000 alistados, hay un ejército de apoyo en la sombra que contribuye a la misma causa con más discreción.

Eso sí, al menos donde estuve ayer, en the gold House online, me dijeron que no han notado aumento de gorilas plateados, más bien les parecía que habían aumentado las ventas. Tienen stock y a buen precio, o están haciendo algo mal o el tema no está teniendo tanta repercusión como queremos creer, al menos en España.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Feb 2021)

Ya, a mí me sorprendió también pero es lo que me dijo... Tal vez se refiriese a oro, no a plata. Yo fui a balancear y cambié una onza de oro por plata como parece que también ha hecho blackrock:
BlackRock sells more than $470 million worth of gold as it focuses on silver

Cierto es que no han repuesto desde la semana pasada algunos artículos. También tenían koalas y arcas de Noé la semana pasada y ahora no hay.


----------



## Tolagu (19 Feb 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¿ Si se le mete un tapón atacado con un palo al tubo de escape de un coche , qué puede pasar ? Estos intrépidos Gorilas de Espalda Plateada quieren averiguarlo y entre risas y carcajadas no hacen nada más que meterle más trapos y estopa al tubo. Vamos a ver lo que ocurre.



Pues que el papel se para (como el coche) o mejor dicho, lo paran. Y la platica de verdá, la güena, pues a ver hasta donde llega


----------



## Tolagu (19 Feb 2021)

Ni tan mal. A ver si lo consiguen con la plata.

P.D. me ahorro los dos piquitos, con el punto de rebote me sobra.


----------



## Pepe la rana (19 Feb 2021)

Yo lo veo y espero a ver que pasa.....

Es bueno haber echo los deberes.


----------



## dalmore_12y (19 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> No podría dormir tranquilo teniendo eso en casa.



Esos tienen AK-47 en casa ... El poder persuasivo del plomo...


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Feb 2021)

Ahora empiezan a entrar los verdaderos nuevos gorilas, con compras iniciales de prueba de 500K € en físico, y compras de 500K Onzas por los más ricos. También hay muchos nuevos que inician con 50K $ y esperan a ir cerrando otras posiciones. 

En España como siempre, los más lentos y tontos de todos. Al final esas onzas se las llevarán a otro país.


----------



## Xsiano (19 Feb 2021)

Hay voy con cfd 45 pavos con el multi por 10 pues a ver si esta vez suena la flauta de verdad.


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Feb 2021)

Xsiano dijo:


> Hay voy con cfd 45 pavos con el multi por 10 pues a ver si esta vez suena la flauta de verdad.



el papel podría quedar destruído y sin valor. 

Este fin de semana será interesante, hay que ver si los gorilas llegan a vaciar realmente las tiendas, que hasta el lunes no tendrán nuevo stock. Muchas tiendas ya tienen retrasos de 6 a 8 semanas pero siguen vendiendo el producto, lo cual intensifica las esperas.


----------



## la mano negra (20 Feb 2021)

Treinta mil gorilas de espalda plateada ya apuntados en el banderín de enganche. Ahora mismo mil setecientos metidos en la trinchera. Este tema promete . Esta gente va a hacer Historia. Hay de todas las naciones. Y están subidísimos de moral. Se ven verdaderas burradas . Gentes que han pedido préstamos para todo este lío. Esto le va a hacer pupa a la banca.


----------



## jussuss (20 Feb 2021)

Les llevo siguiendo desde el primer intento de atacar la Plata. Colaboré con 40 Britannias y ahora volveré con 40 oz más. Están comprando barbaridades. Es una pasada verlo. Se podría hacer hilo de colaboracion.


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Feb 2021)

Yo ya estoy cambiando mi horo por plata al por menor. No tengo ya dinero papel, estoy al borde de la ruina.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Alucino con algunos. Total 42 KILOS de ORO encima de un cutre tapete tipico de abuela. Quien pillara ese tapete y lo que tiene encima



Joderrr 42 kilos. Que pasada

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brigante 88 (22 Feb 2021)

Aquí espalda plateada enseñando unos pocos kilitos............ con foto de su nombre y fecha (2.000kg)


----------



## Cénit (22 Feb 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> llevo metido ahí 2 o 3 días, en realidad SI FUNCIONA.
> 
> Y cuidado los que tengan CFD´s, no sea que se arruinen y su papel no valga nada. Lo ideal es meterle a físico, para especular si caso CFD´s pero de mineras, el precio podría caer mucho. Si no hay onzas que respalden el Comex, el precio podría ser 0 por toda la cara. Va a ser un espectáculo que puede durar muy poco, o mucho. Ayer hacía cuentas y puede ser cosa de pocos meses. Yo ya hice los deberes, ahora toca disfrutar el momento.



Buenos días y enhorabuena por el tono épico del hilo 
Me gustaría que explicaseis porque es posible que los cfds sobre plata (comprados ) queden en cero.


----------



## DaniElTirado (22 Feb 2021)

No se debe mirar el precio. La plata recuerda que esta manipulada al máximo. La minera ag hoy empieza con subidas del 1%, y la plata está mucho más fuerte que el oro. Tiendas como jmbullion están sin barras de plata. A mi gusto, sí está funcionando, y falta menos de lo que muchos piensan. Mis cálculos no me cuadran por ningún lado, como muchísimo estamos a 12 meses.


----------



## jorlau (22 Feb 2021)

No domino La Plata, pero cuando hay muchos cortos en un activo, el precio miente , no refleja el valor real.

No se si en La Plata ocurre eso.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Feb 2021)

Da igual lo que digan los magnates . Yo siempre fui de plomo y tierras de labor pero tengo que admitir que esta gente tiene una visión estratégica tremenda . Da igual lo que digan los mercados ficticios , cada vez importan menos . Están haciendo un ataque al cuello de la bestia. Puede que haya grandes capitales implicados también en ésto , quién sabe ¡ Es tan difícil conocer la verdad ! Probablemente los contratos de futuros acaben valiendo cero por la sencilla razón de que acabarán por no pintar absolutamente nada en todo el negocio y que las mineras , en un futuro , se dedicarán a vender la plata en la boca de la mina a quien venga a comprársela más cara. Y esto será muy positivo para los países productores de minerales que verán sus materias primas cotizadas a un precio justo y no por una miseria como ahora se paga. Y eso repercutirá muy positivimamente en los salarios de los mineros y en los ingresos por impuestos de los gobiernos de esos países que tendrán ingresos para mitigar la pobreza de sus naciones.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Feb 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Entonces, yo por si acaso voy a ir invirtiendo en plomo!



Plomo y tierras de labor . Se va a a pasar mucha hambre . El Cénit de la Producción de Petróleo no va a tener compasión de nosotros.


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Feb 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Plomo y tierras de labor . Se va a a pasar mucha hambre . El Cénit de la Producción de Petróleo no va a tener compasión de nosotros.



Cierto! yo estoy en ello.


----------



## Orooo (22 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que a algunos se les esta llendo la pinza.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Feb 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo creo que a algunos se les esta llendo la pinza.



Se dice "yendo".


----------



## la mano negra (22 Feb 2021)

Estos tíos se han tirado hacia el objetivo con la misma determinación que los kamikazes japoneses en la Segunda Guerra Mundial ¿ De dónde sale gente tan loca , Virgen Santa ! Por lo pronto ya les están tirando las baterías antiaéreas imperiales con todo lo que tienen a mano .


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Feb 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Veintisiete mil quinientos gorilas de espalda plateada van a hacer papilla a los tóxicos enanos miserables de pantalones cortos. Como una avalancha de piedras se están dejando caer sobre las posiciones cortas de estos. En su ataque , ladera abajo , están arrastrando consigo más y más rocas que ruedan ya , con ellos , ladera abajo. A los pantalones cortos se les ve ya los chorros de mierda en las piernas . Ven , con horror , que no hay manera de contener a esa avalancha de locos suicidas que se han tirado en masa por la ladera de la sierra. Ya pueden ir empleando la aviación, la artillería y todo lo que tengan a mano porque va a ser muy difícil contenerlos.



¿Es algo de La Sagra?


----------



## la mano negra (22 Feb 2021)

Ya son treinta y dos mil cien guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque. Tres mil trescientos metidos en la trinchera ahora mismo. Hay de todas las naciones del mundo : hindúes , mejicanos , coreanos , suecos, españoles, ingleses , yanquis , neozelandeses .... Van a saco . Se han tirado al asalto de las posiciones enemigas con un valor y una determinación desbordante. Observarlos desde la distancia y desde una posición elevada es realmente emocionante.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Feb 2021)

Los trescientos espartanos de las Termópilas también eran cuatro gatos y fíjese usted la guerra que dieron. Estos tíos asombran por la determinación que llevan . Probablemente sea debido a que no saben en donde se meten. Mi olfato me dice que van a dar que hablar y mucho. Desactivarlos va a ser muy complicado y subestimarlos un error mayúsculo.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Feb 2021)

Acaba de caer la barrera de los 28 dólares norteamericanos por onza troy. Los gorilas están pletóricos , que se salen de sí mismos dando saltos y gritos . Si las ballenas se suman al ataque , será épico.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los trescientos espartanos de las Termópilas también eran cuatro gatos y fíjese usted la guerra que dieron. Estos tíos asombran por la determinación que llevan . Probablemente sea debido a que no saben en donde se meten. Mi olfato me dice que van a dar que hablar y mucho. Desactivarlos va a ser muy complicado y subestimarlos un error mayúsculo.



No se les puede desactivar siempre y cuando sigan asi, con fisico, con fisico nadie puede hacerles arrodillarse, los hermanos Hunt se arrodillaron y mordieron el polvo por su ambición desmedida, empezaron con el fisico pero cuando se juntaron con los Sauditas decidieron atacar por medio del papel y ese fue su error, entraron en la boca del lobo y los vencieron, en los 2.000 Buffet de nuevo lo intento con fisico, pero debido a sus multiples inversiines en acciones (papel y mas papel) lo sentaron en una mesa y lo invitaron a vender toda su plata a cambio de dejar tranquilas sus otras inversiones, pero los espaldas plateadas no tienen nada que perder siempre y cuando sean fisico, es diferente, los Hunt o Buffet eran unos elefantes enormes pero un unico blanco al que disparar, los espalda plateada es un enjambre de abejas, son miles y por su pequeña posición dificulta el ser atacados, con lo cual seguiran produciendo rica miel.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Feb 2021)

Esta imagen creo yo que es suficientemente explícita


Piel de Luna dijo:


> No se les puede desactivar siempre y cuando sigan asi, con fisico, con fisico nadie puede hacerles arrodillarse, los hermanos Hunt se arrodillaron y mordieron el polvo por su ambición desmedida, empezaron con el fisico pero cuando se juntaron con los Sauditas decidieron atacar por medio del papel y ese fue su error, entraron en la boca del lobo y los vencieron, en los 2.000 Buffet de nuevo lo intento con fisico, pero debido a sus multiples inversiines en acciones (papel y mas papel) lo sentaron en una mesa y lo invitaron a vender toda su plata a cambio de dejar tranquilas sus otras inversiones, pero los espaldas plateadas no tienen nada que perder siempre y cuando sean fisico, es diferente, los Hunt o Buffet eran unos elefantes enormes pero un unico blanco al que disparar, los espalda plateada es un enjambre de abejas, son miles y por su pequeña posición dificulta el ser atacados, con lo cual seguiran produciendo rica miel.



La medida que van a tener que aplicar para desactivarlos tiene que ser draconiana , brutal. No pueden con ellos de otra forma porque son un enjambre. No atienden a mensajes ni intimidaciones de los mercados de futuros ni nada por el estilo . Van a prohibir la posesión de metales preciosos a los ciudadanos y los medios se manipulación de masas se encargarán de convencer a la masa que es lo mejor para la sociedad meter en cintura a estos antisociales a los que se culpará de todas las desgracias y penurias de la plebe. Que la plata no podrá ser usada para otros fines que no sean usos industriales ya que hacer otra cosa con la plata es insolidario y terriblemente perjudicial para la economía. Estos antisociales se están interponiendo en la electrificación de la economía y nuestra transición hacia una economía ecológica y sostenible. Ese cartucho ya lo tienen en la recámara . Más de uno va a acabar en la cárcel y su rostro va a salir en los medios de comunicación como un peligroso antisocial que ha puesto en grave peligro a la sociedad. Me lo barrunto.


----------



## quaver (22 Feb 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Esta imagen creo yo que es suficientemente explícita
> 
> 
> La medida que van a tener que aplicar para desactivarlos tiene que ser draconiana , brutal. No pueden con ellos de otra forma porque son un enjambre. No atienden a mensajes ni intimidaciones de los mercados de futuros ni nada por el estilo . Van a prohibir la posesión de metales preciosos a los ciudadanos y los medios se manipulación de masas se encargarán de convencer a la masa que es lo mejor para la sociedad meter en cintura a estos antisociales a los que se culpará de todas las desgracias y penurias de la plebe. Que la plata no podrá ser usada para otros fines que no sean usos industriales ya que hacer otra cosa con la plata es insolidario y terriblemente perjudicial para la economía. Estos antisociales se están interponiendo en la electrificación de la economía y nuestra transición hacia una economía ecológica y sostenible. Ese cartucho ya lo tienen en la recámara . Más de uno va a acabar en la cárcel y su rostro va a salir en los medios de comunicación como un peligroso antisocial que ha puesto en grave peligro a la sociedad. Me lo barrunto.



Puede ser lo que intenten hacer, pero fuera de EE.UU. los espaldas plateadas serán bien recibidos.
Como ha apuntado Piel de Luna, la clave es el físico, es la bolita de nieve en la cima de la montaña....


----------



## DPimpon (23 Feb 2021)

En los 80 y en el 2000 la batalla fue diferente ya q ahora es una guerrilla la q ataca... quien garantiza q cuando los q están comprando se les acabe el cash va a venir otro a comprar llevándose menos plata?? O quien garantiza que estos q han entrado no salgan corriendo cuando el beneficio sea el esperado por ellos??
Esta es la clave del éxito


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Feb 2021)

Como van los gorilas...?


----------



## la mano negra (23 Feb 2021)

Treinta y tres mil y subiendo . Les han tirado abajo la cotización esta noche pero no se desaniman . Vuelven a intentarlo una y otra vez como gorilas voluntariosos que son . Si no pueden llegar a lo alto de la muralla con una escalera , levantan otra. Y siguen excavando bajo los cimientos . Saben que tarde o temprano , socavarán el muro y lo tirarán.
Están hablando de convocar una manifestación en Wall Street disfrazados de gorilas y con carteles colgados en el cuello como si fueran hombres-anuncio. Estos tíos son capaces de hacerlo . Están como cencerros..... Ja , jaaa. jaaaaaa.....


----------



## TradingMetales (23 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Como van los gorilas...?



sigo comprando todo x debajo de 30 €.


----------



## dmb001 (23 Feb 2021)

Me pregunto cuánto se les acabará el cash para comprar físico. 

Ya sabemos que en EEUU todo el mundo invierte en bolsa y hacen trading como aquí vamos al bar a tomar una caña, es otro nivel. Pero una cosa es comprar y vender papeles y otra bien distinta almacenar plata y quedarte sin un dólar. 
No creo que tumben el chiringuito que tienen montado los bancos con 35-40 mil particulares comprando todo lo que puedan. La gente no suele comprar 50 kg de plata cada dos por tres no por falta de ganas, si no por falta de cash ¿Cuántos de ellos podrán aguantar el ritmo no un año si no pongamos 3 o 4 meses? ¿Y a cuánta gente está llegando su mensaje?

Suerte que por lo menos dicen a los usuarios que no compren a crédito, sólo lo que puedan. 

Y eso de que los puedan meter en la cárcel si tuvieran éxito, de eso estoy convencido. Pero también creo que cuando los ataquen legalmente responderán disparando a otros valores desde otro foro.


----------



## TradingMetales (23 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Me pregunto cuánto se les acabará el cash para comprar físico.
> 
> Ya sabemos que en EEUU todo el mundo invierte en bolsa y hacen trading como aquí vamos al bar a tomar una caña, es otro nivel. Pero una cosa es comprar y vender papeles y otra bien distinta almacenar plata y quedarte sin un dólar.
> No creo que tumben el chiringuito que tienen montado los bancos con 35-40 mil particulares comprando todo lo que puedan. La gente no suele comprar 50 kg de plata cada dos por tres no por falta de ganas, si no por falta de cash ¿Cuántos de ellos podrán aguantar el ritmo no un año si no pongamos 3 o 4 meses? ¿Y a cuánta gente está llegando su mensaje?
> ...




Yo sólo te digo que esto está muy cerca de explotar, y que llamará la atención de empresas y de otra mucha más gente que se va a unir. Además, si cargan demasiado papel, luego convertirán ese papel con ganancias en nuevo físico, lo que retroalimenta. Ese grupo con 500.000 personas ya tiene todo hecho, y mucho antes posiblemente.


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Feb 2021)

Voy a buscar más piel de luna, a ver si queda algo por alguna tienda.


----------



## MarioBroh (23 Feb 2021)

hay muchos más de esos 33000 en la sombra, en este mismo foro hay muchos comprando plata.


----------



## brigante 88 (23 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> JUEGO DE TRONOS



ACOJONANTE!!!!! menudo trono

Aquí en España hay mucha mas gente en la sombra de lo que nos pensamos, realmente aunque muchos seamos asiduos a este foro, somos una minoría los que nos mostramos mas abiertamente.


----------



## Caracol (23 Feb 2021)

En Reddit 
#Wallstreetsilver son 33.000
#SilverBugs son 72.000

Más todos los "tapaos", puede que estemos hablando de 150.000/200.000 personas drenando onzas.

Unas cuantas monedas...


----------



## la mano negra (24 Feb 2021)

Parece ser que los servicios que presta la FED ( Reserva Federal Estadounidense) han dejado de funcionar momentáneamente . Esto quiere decir que en estos momentos no se puede transferir dinero entre entidades bancarias en los Estados Unidos. La FED añade que en breve seguirá informando de lo que pasa . O lo que es lo mismo : el sistema bancario yanqui está fuera de servicio. Lo acabo de leer en Zero Hedge.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Feb 2021)

Ya esta aqui el apagón...?


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Feb 2021)

Todo para joder a los espaldas plateadas, no quieren que hagan sus transferencias a APMEX por mas platica..


----------



## la mano negra (24 Feb 2021)

Tienen que pararlos como sea. Son ya una verdadera avalancha . Las medidas a tomar tienen que ser draconianas . Si no , no los paran. Esta "caída" del sistema de transferencias bancarias en los EE UU , en estos precisos momentos, es un poco sospechosa . Y detrás de este incidente vendrán más cosas . Creo que van a prohibir muchas más cosas de las que ya estaban prohibidas. A Sprott lo van a llevar a algún sitio . A más de uno lo van a visitar agentes uniformados. Esto promete . Aquí se va a liar y bien gorda.


----------



## MarioBroh (24 Feb 2021)

Toda la bolsa y materias primas subiendo por las nuves menos el oro y la plata, no se Rick


----------



## dmb001 (24 Feb 2021)

Y lo más importante, Reddit ha caído


----------



## la mano negra (24 Feb 2021)

Todo muy curioso.


----------



## cdametalero (24 Feb 2021)

Huele a caquita.... Que causalidades...quise deccir casualidades


----------



## MarioBroh (24 Feb 2021)

La fed y reddit caídos el mismo día. Da para peli de aliens


----------



## DaniElTirado (24 Feb 2021)

Y gme subiendo un 129%


----------



## la mano negra (24 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Y lo más importante, Reddit ha caído



Acaban de "bombardear" la base guerrillera de los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada en donde se radiaba a todo el mundo , los preparativos para el ataque , coordinándolo . Era lógico que tendrían que emplear estos métodos . Ahora , cada guerrillero , sabe que tiene que escabullirse entre la espesura y confundirse con el terreno. Esto no lo podían consentir durante mucho tiempo las autoridades. Creo que esta base guerrillera ya no podrá volver a estar operativa . No creo que le consientan seguir emitiendo a esta central de radio tan peligrosa.
Aquí no ha pasado nada . Circulen.


----------



## cdametalero (24 Feb 2021)

Ya esta reddit funcionando otra vez


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Feb 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> Ya esta reddit funcionando otra vez



Cuentan si sigue la Fed en pie,?.... Se habrá ido la luz por el calenton de la imprenta, que la tienen trabajando de dia de noche?


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Feb 2021)

Pues vamos a intentar ser muchas mas...


----------



## la mano negra (26 Feb 2021)

Parece ser que la FED va a dejar de publicar alguna información estadística que venía publicando . Cada vez se están volviendo más opacos y difíciles de entender los números y cuentas de esta institución.
M2 Money Stock (DISCONTINUED)


----------



## GwendyP (26 Feb 2021)

Lo hacen por nuestro bien, tontos...

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (26 Feb 2021)

Si no hay datos no se pueden hacer gráficas, con lo cual el impacto de la información en el común de los mortales no es la misma. Ver las montañitas de una gráfica subiendo y bajando es muy representativo de la realidad. Veremos como se suceden las cosas el próximo lustro.


----------



## TradingMetales (26 Feb 2021)

Este fin de semana es el Raideo de plata. Todos comprarán todo de las tiendas. Ahí se va a ver si hay músculo o no.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Feb 2021)

No me lo puedo creer . Todavía sigue operativo el campamento guerrillero en el interior de la sierra. Las autoridades no han cerrado todavía ese lugar . Están menospreciando a esa columna de guerrilleros que se están organizando para atacar al punto más sensible del poder mundial . Cada hora que pase , más y más gorilas de lomo plateado se les van a ir uniendo a su causa . Casi treinta y cinco mil son ya los guerrilleros alistados en la columna principal de ataque y dos mil doscientos metidos en este momento en la trinchera . El Comex los está intentando dispersar lanzándoles papel y confetti de colores a presión . Y eso los pone más combativos y exaltados todavía . Es como si el confetti y el papel les dieran redoblados bríos para atacar . Se ven verdaderas burradas . Los gorilas viejos diciéndoles a los jóvenes que no se excedan y que sean comedidos en sus incursiones en territorio enemigo. Y los jóvenes ya no responden a nada . Se tiran con todo lo que tienen a mano. Muchos ya están pidiendo prestado. El brillo de sus piedras les está produciendo verdaderos delirios ¿ Cómo pueden perturbar tanto el ánimo de un gorila esas piedras brillantes ? Es tremendo.


----------



## Atolladero (26 Feb 2021)

Por si todavía no estaba claro, como veterano de guerra que soy nombro a "la mano negra" corresponsal oficial de aquesta guerra.

Diez años de contienda ya, preparando la contra-ofensiva, cargando munición, abrimos el alistamiento a los mayores de 14 y a los que excedan los 90, todos los refuerzos son bienvenidos a esta lucha por el emblema del imperio español " el real de a ocho", la única moneda que no fue pervertida como si lo fueron los denarios romanos.

Este viernes esta siendo como el bombardeo de las posiciones españolas, por los rojos soviéticos en "krasny Bor" el bosque rojo, al parar el bombardeo de las trincheras saldrán los guripas a descargar con todo y a segar las filas y reventar los tanques de los enemigos exaltados. No haremos prisioneros.

Adelante todos los países panibéricos, prietas las filas. Sólo es libre el hombre que no tiene miedo. ¡A degüello!



Invoco al Cura Merino y a Zumalacarregui, asistidnos con vuestra clarividencia...


----------



## la mano negra (27 Feb 2021)

Mientras los Enanos de Pantalones Cortos intentan ahuyentar a sus agresores lanzando toneladas de confetti y papelillos de colores a presión al aire, creando una nube espantosa de ruido y polvo , a los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada no se les ocurre otra cosa que aporrear a corta distancia a sus enemigos en la panza , mientras les llueve sobre sus lomos plateados la espesa nube de amenazas y ruido sin que esa batahola les impresione lo más mínimo. Esta noche los enanos han conseguido rebajar la cota de su desesperación a 26,20 pero , lejos de conseguir amilanar a sus oponentes , están haciendo que cada vez se vuelvan más decididos y combativos.
Son ya 35.200 los alistados en la columna principal de ataque. Lo más decididos , los más arrojados , los más osados. Gorilas de Espalda Plateada de todos los países : franceses , suizos, ingleses , coreanos , chinos, suecos, argentinos , mejicanos, norteamericanos...... Si las autoridades no les cierran el portal de Internet en donde planifican sus acciones y se comunican entre ellos , esto va a dar mucho que hablar. 
Estas gentes son totalmente impermeables a las portadas de los periódicos o los pareceres de cualquier cantamañanas que salga por la tele. Les importa una mierda lo que digan de ellos . Saben que tienen razón y no van a recular . Ya se huele débilmente la sangre de la bestia herida.
A toro pasado todos se volverán toreros en el futuro y todos dirán que ellos estuvieron en todo este movimiento desde el principio . Pero estos tíos sí que son hoy verdaderos toreros y guardarán silencio.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (27 Feb 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Parece ser que la FED va a dejar de publicar alguna información estadística que venía publicando . Cada vez se están volviendo más opacos y difíciles de entender los números y cuentas de esta institución.
> M2 Money Stock (DISCONTINUED)



M2 Money Stock

_Before May 2020, M2 consists of M1 plus (1) savings deposits (including money market deposit accounts); (2) small-denomination time deposits (time deposits in amounts of less than $100,000) less individual retirement account (IRA) and Keogh balances at depository institutions; and (3) balances in retail money market funds (MMFs) less IRA and Keogh balances at MMFs.

Beginning May 2020, M2 consists of M1 plus (1) small-denomination time deposits (time deposits in amounts of less than $100,000) less IRA and Keogh balances at depository institutions; and (2) balances in retail MMFs less IRA and Keogh balances at MMFs. Seasonally adjusted M2 is constructed by summing savings deposits (before May 2020), small-denomination time deposits, and retail MMFs, each seasonally adjusted separately, and adding this result to seasonally adjusted M1.

For more information on the H.6 release changes and the regulatory amendment that led to the creation of the other liquid deposits component and its inclusion in the M1 monetary aggregate, see the H.6 announcements and Technical Q&As posted on December 17, 2020._


----------



## la mano negra (27 Feb 2021)

Atolladero dijo:


> Por si todavía no estaba claro, como veterano de guerra que soy nombro a "la mano negra" corresponsal oficial de aquesta guerra.
> 
> Diez años de contienda ya, preparando la contra-ofensiva, cargando munición, abrimos el alistamiento a los mayores de 14 y a los que excedan los 90, todos los refuerzos son bienvenidos a esta lucha por el emblema del imperio español " el real de a ocho", la única moneda que no fue pervertida como si lo fueron los denarios romanos.
> 
> ...



¡ Póngase el casco, Atolladero ! ¡ Que estamos en medio de fuego cruzado!
Esto va a hacer historia. Esto es una rebelión contra la tiranía bancaria que nos quiere sojuzgar. Es verdaderamente épico.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (27 Feb 2021)

elias2 dijo:


> Podriamos POLEmizar, si supiesemos el tema a tratar.
> Aqui no se sabe si se trata del bitcoin, el oro, el Ibex o las bombas nucleares.....



AMC


----------



## la mano negra (27 Feb 2021)

¡ Atacad , atacad , hombres libres ! Los malditos enanos de pantalones cortos nos quieren robar hasta el aliento que exhalamos ! Un día , los borregos se levantarán aterrorizados dándose cuenta de que están en la más absoluta ruina y esclavitud. Y se lo habrán merecido . Por miserables y cobardes.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (27 Feb 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> M2 Money Stock



Pues nada, eh, ya cierro la puerta por fuera si eso...


----------



## la mano negra (28 Feb 2021)

Rozando ya la cifra de los treinta y seis mil guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque , soldados valientes dispuestos a la acción . Van a hacer una campaña de publicidad en vallas de carreteras con el tema del apretón. Parece que las ballenas se están empezando a mover y los mineros de los países productores también están empezando a hacer ruido . La rebelión está alzándose.


----------



## estanflacion (1 Mar 2021)

¡Haga sus propios folletos #Silversqueeze gratis! Utilice su propia arma como caballo de Troya.


----------



## estanflacion (1 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Esto es mas viejo que el cagar.
> Ojito no sea que te encuentres con alguien que no te lo acepte.
> Ya se hizo antes con el tema indepe de Catalunya, por ejemplo.



No soy yo, lo están haciendo los espaldas plateadas


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (1 Mar 2021)

Es impresionante como están los precios y los diferenciales esto es España (con IVA) pero recompran a la mitad del precio de venta.


----------



## dmb001 (1 Mar 2021)

Hola leonor soy yo jacobo dijo:


> Es impresionante como están los precios y los diferenciales esto es España (con IVA) pero recompran a la mitad del precio de venta.



¿Se desgravan las pérdidas en la Renta?


----------



## MarioBroh (2 Mar 2021)

Hola leonor soy yo jacobo dijo:


> Es impresionante como están los precios y los diferenciales esto es España (con IVA) pero recompran a la mitad del precio de venta.
> Ver archivo adjunto 586105



Joder. Eso es el andorrano?
Edito, no es el andorrano, allí hay mejores precios.


----------



## MarioBroh (2 Mar 2021)

Vaya ostia le han dado ahora mismo a la plata. 2% para abajo en dos minutos


----------



## TradingMetales (2 Mar 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Vaya ostia le han dado ahora mismo a la plata. 2% para abajo en dos minutos



Así puedo comprar más. Mañana meto más mineras, y sigo buscando moneditas por la calle como loco, pocas veo. Los lingotes gordos desaparecidos. CIODE todavía vende bien. Yo tengo 12 kilos de granalla en venta a 750 € kilo, 0.75 € el gramo si queréis, por debajo del precio del lingote de 1000 onzas de bullionstar. El precio no lo cambiaré si sube o baja, se mantiene. Por tirarla la podemos ver en 5$ y la moneda en 15 o 20. No me importa el precio papel ahora mismo, hasta que rompa 30 Euros en segunda mano.


----------



## MarioBroh (2 Mar 2021)

Ya se está recuperando pero joder que susto


----------



## TradingMetales (2 Mar 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Ya se está recuperando pero joder que susto



Me asusta más que los cortos están desapareciendo y el precio no sube...

De 184000 contratos a menos de 158000 de ayer.

Por suerte parece que al comex le quedan 130 millones de onzas. Unas semanas más de acción.


----------



## TradingMetales (2 Mar 2021)

1 oz silver WIENER PHILHARMONIKER ++++ - GOLDSILVER.BE a 25.63 la onza.


----------



## Silver94 (2 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> 1 oz silver WIENER PHILHARMONIKER ++++ - GOLDSILVER.BE a 25.63 la onza.



Ni a precio spot y sin Iva le vuelvo a comprar a esa gente. Prefiero pagar más caro y estar tranquilo que ahorrarme cuatro duros y tener que estar detrás de ellos durante dos meses.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (2 Mar 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ni a precio spot y sin Iva le vuelvo a comprar a esa gente. Prefiero pagar más caro y estar tranquilo que ahorrarme cuatro duros y tener que estar detrás de ellos durante dos meses.



Las monedas más feas y más baratas... 

Qué problemas tuviste con ellos¿


----------



## la mano negra (2 Mar 2021)

Treinta y siete mil guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados ya en la columna de ataque principal y plenamente operativos. Saben que esto no va a ser coser y cantar . Pero están con la moral por la nubes. Las sobreprecios en las casas de cambio ya empiezan a moverse. En estos momentos los rayos de luna cotizan oficialmente a 22,06 euros . El Andorrano los compra a 23.52 . Un sobreprecio del 6,62 por ciento. En los Estados Unidos JM Bullion está comprando los rayos de luna desde los 28,30 dólares norteamericanos , los peor conservados ,a incluso *¡¡¡¡ 93,79!!!! *, los mejor conservados . El precio oficial está en estos instantes en 26,73 dólares norteamericanos.
Si los que mandan en el mundo no detienen a estos locos , el chiringuito se va a hundir pronto. Yo creo que no me voy a equivocar con estos muchachos. Lo que no sé es quien , en última instancia pueda estar detrás de ellos. Pudiera ser que la larga mano de JP estuviese detrás de todo este interesantísimo asunto.


----------



## Silver94 (2 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Las monedas más feas y más baratas...
> 
> Qué problemas tuviste con ellos¿



Enviaron un paquete, no se entregó y volvió a su almacén. En ningún momento me avisaron de nada, fui yo quien se dio cuenta hablando con la mensajería. Les dije que no había problema, que haría otro pedido, y me los enviasen juntos. Cinco semanas detrás de ellos para estar seguro que me llega el paquete, y cuando lo recibo, me enviaron sólo el segundo pedido, me volvía a faltar el primero. Vuelta a discutir con ellos, que encima pretendían que volviese a pagar el envío. Al final lo volvieron a enviar sin gastos, y lo recibí, pero la mala ostia que tuve durante semanas no compensa esos precios baratos.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (2 Mar 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Treinta y siete mil guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados ya en la columna de ataque principal y plenamente operativos. Saben que esto no va a ser coser y cantar . Pero están con la moral por la nubes. Las sobreprecios en las casas de cambio ya empiezan a moverse. En estos momentos los rayos de luna cotizan oficialmente a 22,06 euros . El Andorrano los compra a 23.52 . Un sobreprecio del 6,62 por ciento. En los Estados Unidos JM Bullion está comprando los rayos de luna desde los 28,30 dólares norteamericanos , los peor conservados ,a incluso *¡¡¡¡ 93,79!!!! *, los mejor conservados . El precio oficial está en estos instantes en 26,73 dólares norteamericanos.
> Si los que mandan en el mundo no detienen a estos locos , el chiringuito se va a hundir pronto. Yo creo que no me voy a equivocar con estos muchachos. Lo que no sé es quien , en última instancia pueda estar detrás de ellos. Pudiera ser que la larga mano de JP estuviese detrás de todo este interesantísimo asunto.



Veremos en qué queda este asunto. Tienen pasta para publicidad. Si lo hacen bien y se expande por EEUU, Europa y Asia irán detrás. 
De todas formas no creo que, si llega a explotar, lo haga antes de uno o dos años


----------



## la mano negra (2 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Veremos en qué queda este asunto. Tienen pasta para publicidad. Si lo hacen bien y se expande por EEUU, Europa y Asia irán detrás.
> De todas formas no creo que, si llega a explotar, lo haga antes de uno o dos años



Este movimiento solamente lo conocen cuatro gatos y el apuntador y ya está moviendo las primas de los distribuidores de forma sensible . Es una pequeña rebelión en lo más hondo de las sentinas del barco y éste ya se empieza claramente a escorar. Esto promete y mucho. Este va a ser un alzamiento que va a dar muchos quebraderos de cabeza a los que llevan el barco. Atentos a este lío.


----------



## Silver94 (2 Mar 2021)

A mi me parece qie te estás flipando un poco, pero ojalá tengas razón.


----------



## dmb001 (2 Mar 2021)

También creo que es un moviento poco conocido entre las masas fuera de EEUU. Allí como mucha gente está al loro de la bolsa quizás sí que estén un poco más dispuestos a invertir unos cuantos miles $ en físico, además que siempre salen analistas financieros por tv a favor de invertir en metales a largo plazo, cosa que no pasa por ejemplo aquí. 

De todos modos, ojeando Reddit, ya empiezan a salir usuarios con mensajes de que no entienden cómo puede bajar la cotización con las web de venta de metales sin stock en todo el país y Canadá. No diría que están nerviositos, pero poco les falta. Como no obtengan 25 mil nuevos usuarios en breve se van a desanimar.

Está claro que es una carrera de fondo, pero ¿para qué vas a comprar una monster box cada mes durante pongamos 5 años con la esperanza de que el gran reset te permita algún día cambiarlas por barras de pan?


----------



## la mano negra (2 Mar 2021)

Los espaldas plateadas empiezan a taponar ya el paso de las Termópilas .
¿ No se dan ustedes cuenta de lo que eso significa ? Ese paso es tremendamente estrecho . Podrán bloquear ellos solos a un ejército mil veces más poderoso. Si les dejan llegar al paso , lo taponarán .


----------



## la mano negra (2 Mar 2021)

Ya se empiezan a formar listas de espera en las principales tiendas yanquis.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (2 Mar 2021)

Yo llevo


la mano negra dijo:


> Ya se empiezan a formar listas de espera en las principales tiendas yanquis.



Aquí de momento ni retrasos ni escasez. Eso sí los premiums por las nubes.

si esto sale bien a poco que tengamos ya será más que nada que es lo que tiene la mayoría de la gente


----------



## la mano negra (2 Mar 2021)

Despierten , narices , despierten ....

¡ Enemigo a las puertas!


----------



## TradingMetales (3 Mar 2021)

publicado por
u / kwekseowbin

Hace 7 minutos
*¡Trono de los simios! #silversqueeze #apestogetherstrong*

PILA DE PLATA










publicado por
u / Old_Imagination2048

Hace 16 minutos




Memes





recolectan 100K en menos de 4 días para hacer publicidad. Estos simios...


----------



## TradingMetales (3 Mar 2021)

*JP Morgan continúa drenando plata del ETF de SLV, mientras que los inventarios de ETF de Sprott PSLV aumentan al alza *
PUBLICADO POR SRSROCCO EN METALES PRECIOSOS , LOS MIEMBROS DE PLATA EN 2 DE MARZO DE, 2021 - 3 COMENTARIOS

No se equivoquen, lo que está ocurriendo en el mercado de la plata resultará en un ACONTECIMIENTO HISTÓRICO cuando los inversores eviten la plata de “papel” por el lingote físico real. Si bien la campaña de medios sociales WallStreetSilver "Shortsqueeze" ayudará a correr la voz sobre Silver, el verdadero problema comenzará cuando ...



Y lo demás es de pago  pero bueno que ya queda menos...


----------



## Atolladero (3 Mar 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los espaldas plateadas empiezan a taponar ya el paso de las Termópilas .
> ¿ No se dan ustedes cuenta de lo que eso significa ? Ese paso es tremendamente estrecho . Podrán bloquear ellos solos a un ejército mil veces más poderoso. Si les dejan llegar al paso , lo taponarán .



Fomación en cuadro, hoplitas en el centro, honderos baleares en el ala izquierda, arcabuceros españoles 10 m por delante. A todos les hacemos un hueco; peletastas, husares, guripas,...todos caben en nuestras filas.

¡Os vais a enterar hijos de puta de la anglo-judiada internacional! El oro arrastrará a la plata o viceversa, nos da igual que nos da lo mismo...


----------



## la mano negra (3 Mar 2021)

Lo más importante de este asunto es que esos gorilas se están metiendo en un lugar tremendamente angosto de donde no los podrán sacar . Los están dejando llegar al desfiladero y cuando se hagan con el poder del desfiladero y se parapeten ya no habrá quién los saque de allí porque esos tíos son completamente impermeables a cualquier cosa que les puedan echar por la tele .No van a hacer caso y de ese lugar no los van a poder sacar así como así. Esos tíos , allí metidos , se van a hacer famosos a nivel mundial . Y ese desfiladero es importantísimo . No es un lugar apartado en donde los puedan dejar olvidados sin peligro de que hagan daño a nadie. Pueden hacer mucha puñeta.


----------



## cdametalero (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## TradingMetales (4 Mar 2021)

*WSS lo pediste! ¡Tienes 6 días para obtener uno de estos diseños de Chris Duane de Silver Shield Collection en Golden State Mint! ¡LA PLATA ESTÁ A LA VENTA OTRA VEZ! (Gracias Fed y su Yield Control)*


Memes


"los más locos"


----------



## la mano negra (4 Mar 2021)

Se empiezan a secar las fuentes de aguas claras. En diferentes idiomas se empiezan a colgar carteles que vienen a decir lo mismo : No tenemos, nos retrasaremos , va de camino , ya le avisaremos ....


----------



## la mano negra (4 Mar 2021)

Esas son las fuentes del agua más clara y pura. Llegará el día en que se sequen hasta los más pútridos charcos residuales. Y los borregos empezarán a entender el valor real del agua y se acordarán de cuando había fuentes con agua clara y pura .


----------



## scratch (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## la mano negra (5 Mar 2021)

Mensaje del operador de sonar al capitán del submarino : " 7, 25 metros de profundidad y bajando , señor"
Recuerdo: veníamos de una profundidad de 6,62 metros . El submarino está desapareciendo en la inmensidad del océano.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Mar 2021)

Se están batiendo récords de retirada de plata física del COMEX para el periodo de entrega del 29 de enero al 26 de febrero:




Si se mantiene la presión en el tiempo se van a vaciar rápido los inventarios. 

Están aumentando los premiums en los lingotes de 1.000 onzas, algo inusual... Es el formato con precio más cercano al spot.

Si siguen aumentando los premiums, va a disminuir el interés en rollear el contrato de papel porque solicitando la entrega de físico tienes un lingote de plata física que con un precio mayor que el contrato de plata-papel que lo representaba. Según se vayan dando cuenta los participantes en el mercado de este hecho, cada vez será mayor el número de contratos que solicitan la entrega al vencimiento para hacer arbitraje de precios entre el precio del físico y el precio del papel.

Cualquier día y sin aviso previo, viendo que no van a poder redimir en físico todos los contratos cuando que lo soliciten, entregarán fiat o directamente cerrarán el chiringuito. Si entregan Fiat en vez de físico, es el fin del COMEX como mercado de referencia para el descubrimiento de precios y, al menos temporalmente, el fin de la convertibilidad del dólar en metales preciosos.

Aún así, al menos en España, sigue habiendo tiendas con stock para entrega inmediata y con premiums bastante ajustados:
Vendemos plata - The Gold House


----------



## la mano negra (5 Mar 2021)

El submarino sube a profundidad de periscopio : 6:56 metros de profundidad .


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Mar 2021)

Dejo aquí la entrevista al CEO de la CME, se le ve muy seguro presumiendo de lo bien que funciona su chiringuito y lo poco que le preocupa el movimiento del silversqueeze:



Después de decir que es imposible que pueda haber un silversqueeze, dice que en último término para evitarlo entregarían fiat en vez de plata. No para de asegurar que hay más plata que nunca en los inventarios...

Si hay más plata que nunca en los inventarios, no habría apenas premium en la plata física, especialmente en las barras de 1.000 onzas que son las demandadas por la industria.

Dice que como el 99,8 de los contratos no solicita entrega por lo que no sería tan grave si se redimiesen los contratos en fiat. Va a ser interesante ver si es posible el "Green new deal" fabricando placas solares con papelitos verdes en vez de con plata...

Si no se puede conseguir plata física en el mercado denominado en dólares, hay otros mercados denominados en otras divisas donde conseguirla que pasarían a ser la referencia para el descubrimiento del precio.

Es tan imposible de que ocurra, que recomienda a los del silversqueeze que no participen en su mercado... Un CEO del mercado de futuros de materias primas que no se alegra de que entren nuevos clientes a su chiringuito porque "van a perder dinero". Si fuera tan imposible debería estar encantado de tener nuevos clientes, no?

Iremos viendo si es tan sólido como dice que es y si es capaz de redimir en plata a una cantidad creciente de contratos que lo solicitan...


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Mar 2021)

*Yo mirando el precio ahora mismo:*


Memes


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se están batiendo récords de retirada de plata física del COMEX para el periodo de entrega del 29 de enero al 26 de febrero:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 589028
> 
> ...



Gracias, no conocía The Gold House. He ido y he conocido a Sergio. Me quedé su último tubo de Águilas 2021 (Creo que es la moneda que más puede valer, la tirada la paran en marzo y sacan nueva moneda con chip, por lo que debo entender que será diferente la nueva, y de ésta habrá unas 10 millones de unidades. También he comprado monedas de 10 onzas, y onzas sueltas. Ya no le queda gran cosa en plata, menos de 150 onzas disponibles para hoy.


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Mar 2021)

Burbuja en moneditas de plata USA de hace 100 años:


----------



## la mano negra (6 Mar 2021)

¡7, 36 metros de profundidad ,señor !
El submarino vuelve a ganar un poco de profundidad.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se están batiendo récords de retirada de plata física del COMEX para el periodo de entrega del 29 de enero al 26 de febrero:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 589028
> 
> ...



Lo de premiums "bastante ajustados" no acabo de verlo.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> la tirada la paran en marzo y sacan nueva moneda con chip



Al kit de platero, junto a los imanes de neodimio, habrá que llevar unas jaulitas de faraday para contener las monedicas. Nos pondrán un chip aduciendo que es para garantizar la autenticidad, y a saber si no las pueden geolocalizar.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2021)

La guerra de memes está ganada...


----------



## la mano negra (6 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 590066
> 
> 
> La guerra de memes está ganada...



Los niños están viendo claramente que el rey va totalmente desnudo Es cuestión de tiempo que el resto de personas también se den cuenta de ello.


----------



## la mano negra (6 Mar 2021)

Ya se están perdiendo. Se están dejando engañar con el juego de los espejitos y de los gráficos , con líneas , soportes , medias y engaños por el estilo . Un puñetero gorila no puede entrar en ese juego. De esta forma han perdido la batalla . El ataque directo les había salido muy bien , habían cogido a los enanos de calzones cortos totalmente desprevenidos y con los calzones bajados . Era solamente cuestión de seguir atacando , aprovechando la ventaja inicial que habían adquirido , hasta la victoria . El tiempo corría de su parte . Ellos solos se están bajando de la ola. Ya los están empezando a parar .


----------



## la mano negra (7 Mar 2021)

Los que hacen de sesudos cabecillas de la manada de gorilas les están echando ahora en el pienso análisis técnico y porquerías por el estilo y les han racionado la pornografía ¿ Cómo quieren que combatan los gorilas , la tropa de choque, sin motivación y sin pornografía ? Están perdiendo claramente ardor combativo. Los Enanos de Calzones Cortos ya están empezando a controlar la situación . Los están desorganizando y desmotivando . Ahora les queda seguir contentando a las ballenas para que no se alboroten. Parecía que las ballenas se iban a intranquilizar pero parece que ya no lo van a hacer.


----------



## Atolladero (7 Mar 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los que hacen de sesudos cabecillas de la manada de gorilas les están echando ahora en el pienso análisis técnico y porquerías por el estilo y les han racionado la pornografía ¿ Cómo quieren que combatan los gorilas , la tropa de choque, sin motivación y sin pornografía ? Están perdiendo claramente ardor combativo. Los Enanos de Calzones Cortos ya están empezando a controlar la situación . Los están desorganizando y desmotivando . Ahora les queda seguir contentando a las ballenas para que no se alboroten. Parecía que las ballenas se iban a intranquilizar pero parece que ya no lo van a hacer.



Que no decaiga el ánimo, pronto los 300 hijos d'algo seremos cientos de miles...


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Mar 2021)

He convertido a más gente en la secta de la plata en las últimas 2 semanas que en toda la década anterior. Es más, me llegan novatos preguntando, lo cual es bueno. 

Sea haga o no real el apretón, cada vez despierta más gente, y no entramos todos.


----------



## celebro (7 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Al kit de platero, junto a los imanes de neodimio, habrá que llevar unas jaulitas de faraday para contener las monedicas. Nos pondrán un chip aduciendo que es para garantizar la autenticidad, y a saber si no las pueden geolocalizar.



Me parece que con un microondas ya vale.


----------



## little hammer (7 Mar 2021)

Espaldas plateadas y enanos cortos es alguna metáfora sexual tuya?


----------



## la mano negra (8 Mar 2021)

Operador de sonar a capitán de submarino : "Siete metros de profundidad y bajando de nuevo , señor "


----------



## la mano negra (8 Mar 2021)

little hammer dijo:


> Espaldas plateadas y enanos cortos es alguna metáfora sexual tuya?



Los Enanos de Pantalones Cortos robaron los plátanos a todos los monos del mundo y como protesta , los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada , defendiendo a todos los monos del mundo , decidieron en asamblea , atacar a los Enanos de Calzones Cortos , apilando rocas brillantes y jurando solemnemente no deshacerse de ellas bajo ningún concepto.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Mar 2021)

*Es una droga increíble.*

Memes


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Mar 2021)

*Proporción histórica de oro y plata*


Debida diligencia


----------



## Atolladero (10 Mar 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los Enanos de Pantalones Cortos robaron los plátanos a todos los monos del mundo y como protesta , los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada , defendiendo a todos los monos del mundo , decidieron en asamblea , atacar a los Enanos de Calzones Cortos , apilando rocas brillantes y jurando solemnemente no deshacerse de ellas bajo ningún concepto.



El hermano pequeño de la plata, el platino ha salido de entre las filas de los gorilas y ya escaramucea con convicción marcando el camino a los aguerridos gorilas.

Por cierto el platino fue descubierto por un español, la plata será el futuro dinero panibérico, más del 50% se produce en países hispanos, sumemos además a los hermanos portugueses y sus antiguos territorios y a los europeos y a los anglos que les den.

¡Los arrollamos...cagüen tooo!


----------



## la mano negra (10 Mar 2021)

Profundidad , 6,58 metros . En tierra , el ejército de Gorilas de Espalda Plateada no deja de crecer . Ya son 39.400 guerrilleros alistados en la columna principal de ataque . Mil quinientos metidos en la trinchera en estos momentos y preparando operaciones ofensivas en diversos frentes.


----------



## la mano negra (10 Mar 2021)

Los borregos están pastando tranquilamente en el valle esperando que les toque el turno para inyectarse ilusionados la "vacuna" que les librará de todos los males y peligros . Mientras tanto , los gorilas , en el campamento guerrillero traman taimados planes . Cuando los borregos se den cuenta de que *la fuente se ha secado* , correrán despavoridos y con alboroto hacia ella buscando un poco de agüita para calmar su sed que se tornará insaciable. Pero ya no volverá a brotar el agua de la fuente.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## Atolladero (11 Mar 2021)

Los espaldas plateadas han enviado al viejo apache Nana a una incursión en terriotorio enemigo, tiene ya 80 años pero montado a caballo es un auténtico diablo, sólo le acompañan 15 valientes guerreros, cada apache lleva cuatro caballos de refresco, han robado más de 200 y han reventado ya 150, ya han recorrido 200 leguas, 2000 casacas azules de black rock han salido en su persecución, están medio locos persiguiendo sombras. 

Los apaches no hacen prisioneros, no cortan cabelleras, su tarjeta de visita son los cráneos aplastados entre grandes piedras...


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Mar 2021)

ublicado por
u / nothing_zen

1 hora antes


*Recordatorio diario: la plata y el oro salvan vidas*

Debida diligencia


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Mar 2021)

*Mi asesor financiero insiste en que diversifique ... bueno, lo hice: 1 x 2015, 2 x 2013, 1 x 2012, 4 x 2010, 1 x 2002, 1 x 1998 Eagles. ¡Supongo que está lo suficientemente diversificado!*


PILA DE PLATA


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Mar 2021)

*VIDEO: Descubrimiento en la RD de Congo de una 'montaña de oro' con una concentración de hasta 90 % del metal precioso desata una masiva fiebre de oro*
Publicado:12 mar 2021 00:30 GMT

1











El Gobierno del país intervino para prohibir allí la minería, alegando que con la fiebre del oro floreció en la localidad el "desorden".





Imagen ilustrativa. Un obrero en una mina cerca de la ciudad de Rubaya, República Democrática del Congo, el 13 de agosto de 2019.Baz Ratner / Reuters
El Gobierno de la República Democrática del Congo prohibió el pasado miércoles la extracción de oro en una colina de la aldea Luhihi, en la provincia oriental de Kivu del Sur, informa Reuters.
El yacimiento fue encontrado por los campesinos locales a finales de febrero. De inmediato generó una auténtica fiebre del oro, e hizo que decenas de personas excavaran el cerro con instrumentos tan simples como palas y picos. A inicios de marzo, en la red aparecieron grabaciones en las que se puede observar el entusiasmo de los improvisados mineros.

Según se puede apreciar en las faenas de lavado que muestra el video, las tierras de la colina realmente contienen oro. Según reporta la BBC, su concentración sería de entre 60 y 90 %.

Al decir del Gobierno del país, la fiebre del oro se propagó no solo entre aldeanos y mineros, sino además entre algunos soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas del Congo. Como resultado, en la localidad floreció el "desorden". El restablecimiento del orden se requiere "no solo para proteger vidas, sino también para garantizar la trazabilidad del oro producido de acuerdo con la ley congoleña", aseguran las autoridades.
VIDEO: Descubrimiento en la RD de Congo de una 'montaña de oro' con una concentración de hasta 90 % del metal precioso desata una masiva fiebre de oro

Mirad el vídeo. 

https://t.me/rtnoticias


----------



## Orooo (12 Mar 2021)

Y no es un poco raro que se este agitando el avispero y de repente aparezca oro por todos los sitios?
Que si la superficie de marte llena de oro, que si mercurio, que si asteroides de oro, que si una montaña en el congo...


----------



## la mano negra (12 Mar 2021)

Ya son cuarenta mil gorilas de espalda plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque . Mil seiscientos , metidos en la trinchera , en esto momentos. La moral está muy subia . El campamento guerrillero bulle de actividad y llegan buenas noticias.


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Mar 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ya son cuarenta mil gorilas de espalda plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque . Mil seiscientos , metidos en la trinchera , en esto momentos. La moral está muy subia . El campamento guerrillero bulle de actividad y llegan buenas noticias.



Yo voy a empezar a mendigar en el metro a ver si me da para 2 o 3 onzas al día.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (13 Mar 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Y no es un poco raro que se este agitando el avispero y de repente aparezca oro por todos los sitios?
> Que si la superficie de marte llena de oro, que si mercurio, que si asteroides de oro, que si una montaña en el congo...



Adonde quieres ir a parar?


----------



## Orooo (13 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Adonde quieres ir a parar?



Me pregunto si es todo una trola cual noticia de telecinco.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (13 Mar 2021)

Yo veo en esos movimientos, noticias y las bajadas de precio continuadas, señales para que la gente corriente crea que el oro ahora no es un buen refugio.

Haciendo que en vez de proteger su Fiat con Oro, se metan en Bolsa o Criptos a ciegas, a pesar de no tener ni idea de ese mundo (pero claro "el hijo de María la del 5° tiene Bitcoins y se ha forrado, pues en la tele dicen que no para de subir").

Así consiguen descapitalizar a la gente, y luego en una bajada repentina desplumarlos sin sudar.

Al mismo tiempo "los grandes poderes" pueden seguir acaparando oro, y además a precios bajos (pues estaba caro respecto a otros periodos históricos anteriores).

Prueba de ello son las grandes cantidades que se están comprando y negociando. La subida de las mineras y la escasez en los puntos de venta a minoristas como nosotros. Antes de llegar allí, el pescado ya está vendido.

Lo que nosotros podamos comprar o no, les da igual. Pues nuestro poder de compra es tan ínfimo que no afecta en nada a las estadísticas.

Me atrevería a decir, que hasta el movimiento revolucionario de la plata es otra maniobra para quitar la atención del oro. Se están pagando unos premiums de escándalo en la plata...

Pero bueno, como siempre, todo son elucubraciones y opiniones personales.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (13 Mar 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Yo veo en esos movimientos, noticias y las bajadas de precio continuadas, señales para que la gente corriente crea que el oro ahora no es un buen refugio.
> 
> Haciendo que en vez de proteger su Fiat con Oro, se metan en Bolsa o Criptos a ciegas, a pesar de no tener ni idea de ese mundo (pero claro "el hijo de María la del 5° tiene Bitcoins y se ha forrado, pues en la tele dicen que no para de subir").
> 
> ...



Fíjate, con el tema de la plata yo también había pensado eso, sin embargo también me mosqueaba el ratio oro-plata tan descorrelacionado con la medía típica a lo largo de la historia ademas de los pufos de los ETF y haber comprometido en plata papel la producción de un par de años. Me preguntó si esto mismo no pasará con el oro y la gente no le presta atención.

Por otro lado, entiendo que si el oro pegase un subidón por convertirse en TIER 1 en junio, la plata iría detrás, manteniendo o no el ratio actual, pero también para arriba.


----------



## la mano negra (13 Mar 2021)

Rumorcillos hay en el aire que vienen a decir que un banco alemán no muy grande ha quebrado.


----------



## la mano negra (13 Mar 2021)

Operador de sonar a capitán de submarino : " ¡ 7,15 metros de profundidad , señor ! 
Mientras tanto , en la sierra , los guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada están frenéticos. Sus gorilas más sabios están olisqueando el viento y analizando las rocas brillantes que sus exploradores han conseguido en sus algaras en territorio enemigo . Los puestos avanzados de los Calzones Cortos se están quedando sin munición y con un gran sentimiento de derrota empiezan a confraternizar con los guerrilleros .


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Mar 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Rumorcillos hay en el aire que vienen a decir que un banco alemán no muy grande ha quebrado.



Cuál banco ese ese? Queremos saber más!


----------



## la mano negra (13 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Cuál banco ese ese? Queremos saber más!
> 
> Greensill collapse reverberates through Germany | Banking | Fintech Magazine


----------



## la mano negra (13 Mar 2021)




----------



## TomBolillo (14 Mar 2021)

@la mano negra , pero tú sí compras plata física o es solo papel? Porque si no es con físico entonces estarías contribuyendo a alimentar la bestia.


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Mar 2021)

r / Wallstreetsilver

• Publicado por
u / BrushThoseTeeth

1 hora antes


*¡El nuevo programa de televisión holandés tiene concursantes compitiendo por 50 kg de plata!*


Noticias
Este es un programa en uno de nuestros canales más importantes. En el transcurso de varios episodios, los concursantes juegan un juego similar al juego "Werewolves of Millers Hollow", además de cada episodio pueden agregar barras de plata al premio final al completar desafíos. ¡Creo que podría hacer que la gente se interese al ver los bares destacados cada semana! Nunca había visto algo así en un programa de televisión.


----------



## Kalevala (14 Mar 2021)

Estoy haciendo un experimento de interés en la población (Helsinki)
He puesto a la venta unas monedas bullion en una web de segunda mano, por un par de euros más barata del precio que tienen las tiendas locales, pero aún más caras que los mejores precios de Alemania o Bélgica (aunque aquí hay que pagar gastos de envío, claro)

Pues ni un mensaje en una semana!!!

De momento no parece que el mensaje haya calado en la población general.


----------



## Atolladero (15 Mar 2021)

Del Tercio Viejo de Sicilia el sargento mayor Sancho Dávila ha ordenado a sus 300 arcabuceros (Estos visten sus mejores galas y portan cada uno de ellos "doce apósteles"):

Primera manga de arcabuceros 10 pasos al frente, segunda manga 5 pasos al frente, tercera manga quietos. Primera manga, primera rociada, carguen, segunda manga fuego, carguen, tercera manga fuego, carguen y así hasta agotar sus 12 cargas cada manga.

Las balas de plata silvan por el campo enemigo, penetrando yelmos y corazas, astillando picas y reventando caballos...

El humo de la pólvora ahoga los pulmones de los herejes, el aire sopla en su contra, empieza a faltarles el resuello y los capitanes del tercio español tienen problemas para retener a sus hombres enardecidos....están esperando el momento idóneo para la carga final y hacerles probar el arma blanca, no habrá prisioneros. La furia española será implacable.


----------



## DPimpon (16 Mar 2021)

Atolladero dijo:


> Del Tercio Viejo de Sicilia el sargento mayor Sancho Dávila ha ordenado a sus 300 arcabuceros (Estos visten sus mejores galas y portan cada uno de ellos "doce apósteles"):
> 
> Primera manga de arcabuceros 10 pasos al frente, segunda manga 5 pasos al frente, tercera manga quietos. Primera manga, primera rociada, carguen, segunda manga fuego, carguen, tercera manga fuego, carguen y así hasta agotar sus 12 cargas cada manga.
> 
> ...



Sancho Dávila amigo personal y de total confianza del tercer duque de Aba, seguramente el mejor general que sirvió a sus ordenes, al que le apodaron el rayo de la guerra y enterrado en la iglesia de San Juan en Ávila. 
Cuando Felipe II le pregunto al duque de Alba que cuantos hombres necesitaba para la anexión de Portugal este le contestó que necesitaría 20000 pero si le acompañase Sancho Dávila con la mitad seria suficiente.
Curioso que salga su nombre en este hilo y mas cuando en la calle que lleva su nombre, no creo que sea por el, haya una tienda metalera tan conocida como CIODE.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Mar 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Estoy haciendo un experimento de interés en la población (Helsinki)
> He puesto a la venta unas monedas bullion en una web de segunda mano, por un par de euros más barata del precio que tienen las tiendas locales, pero aún más caras que los mejores precios de Alemania o Bélgica (aunque aquí hay que pagar gastos de envío, claro)
> 
> Pues ni un mensaje en una semana!!!
> ...



Yo puse en wallapop a 40 € 1 mapple (esperando regateo), me querían dar 15. Es lo mejor de todo, el apretón está sucediendo sin que la gente se esté enterando. Luego se pegarán por el cobre o aluminio. La plata no estará disponible y puede que el oro tampoco a gran escala.


----------



## Atolladero (16 Mar 2021)

DPimpon dijo:


> Sancho Dávila amigo personal y de total confianza del tercer duque de Aba, seguramente el mejor general que sirvió a sus ordenes, al que le apodaron el rayo de la guerra y enterrado en la iglesia de San Juan en Ávila.
> Cuando Felipe II le pregunto al duque de Alba que cuantos hombres necesitaba para la anexión de Portugal este le contestó que necesitaría 20000 pero si le acompañase Sancho Dávila con la mitad seria suficiente.
> Curioso que salga su nombre en este hilo y mas cuando en la calle que lleva su nombre, no creo que sea por el, haya una tienda metalera tan conocida como CIODE.



Amigo Don Pimpón o Dpimpon, me gusta tu bandera. He estado en Ciode pero no me acordaba que la calle dónde está se llama Sancho Dávila, la tienda la regentan una familia con apellido belga ( flamenco no balón), curiosa coincidencia también.

También estuve en Orodirect cuando estaba abierta, en la calle Cid, también curiosa coincidencia.

Los astros se están alineando.

Soy un enamorado de los tercios desde que leí el libro de Juan Albi de la Cuesta, un diplomático burgalés.

España y plata son sinónimos, acordaos también del hermano pobre el platino.

La guerra continúa aprestaos al combate...


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Mar 2021)

r / Wallstreetsilver

•Publicado por
u / Big_Duke_Seven

Hace 36 minutos






*Yo esperando mi entrega de plata física de Perth Mint #SilverSqueeze*


Memes


----------



## la mano negra (18 Mar 2021)

La columna principal de ataque de los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada ya suma 42.000 alistados en sus filas . El puesto adelantado de Perth , que es un fuerte muy importante en territorio gorila da señales de caer . Grandes columnas de humo negro salen de su interior y son visibles a kilómetros de distancia. Los Enanos de Pantalones Cortos declaran con todo tipo de alharaca y ruido que ese humo no es nada y que fuerte Perth no ha caído. Pero los gorilas ya corren por lo alto de sus empalizadas y asaltan sus trincheras adelantadas.


----------



## DaniElTirado (18 Mar 2021)

Haciendo mi parte, vendí cardanos y 100 koalas de kilo en espera de Europeanmint.com 

Los fuegos artificiales comienzan a sonar...


----------



## Red Star (18 Mar 2021)

Al rededor de 25.000 toneladas de plata se minan al año. 25.000 toneladas. Si piensas que varios miles de inversores comprando plata física van a conseguir hacer disparar el precio de la plata... os deseo mucha suerte, la vais a necesitar.

1 tonelada de plata cuesta, aproximadamente, 1 millón de euros. Harían falta 25.000 millones de euros para comprar toda la producción anual mundial. ¿Cuánto va a poder poner esta gente? ¿100 millones? ¿1.000 millones?


----------



## DaniElTirado (18 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Al rededor de 25.000 toneladas de plata se minan al año. 25.000 toneladas. Si piensas que varios miles de inversores comprando plata física van a conseguir hacer disparar el precio de la plata... os deseo mucha suerte, la vais a necesitar.
> 
> 1 tonelada de plata cuesta, aproximadamente, 1 millón de euros. Harían falta 25.000 millones de euros para comprar toda la producción anual mundial. ¿Cuánto va a poder poner esta gente? ¿100 millones? ¿1.000 millones?



Estas muy, muy equivocado.

No se necesita comprar todo para hacer un colapso. Simplemente hay que comprar un poco más de lo normal, y el resto es una bola de nieve, ya veras. A todo esto cuenta, los miles de millones invertidos en plata y oro papel que no existen, y aún sus dueños no lo saben.


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Mar 2021)

Memes


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Mar 2021)

*WSS tiene solo 47 días y ya alcanza los 41K. GUAU.*


Memes


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Mar 2021)

*¿Qué debería haber comprado antes de que cerraran?*

Memes



2 Comentarios
Otorgar
Cuota
Salvar


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Mar 2021)

76
publicado por
u / silverczar

hace 3 horas










*Solo los peces muertos fluyen con la corriente (moneda) *

Discusión


----------



## The Grasshopper (18 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Yo puse en wallapop a 40 € 1 mapple (esperando regateo), me querían dar 15. Es lo mejor de todo, el apretón está sucediendo sin que la gente se esté enterando. Luego se pegarán por el cobre o aluminio. La plata no estará disponible y puede que el oro tampoco a gran escala.



Yo puse 10 a la venta en wallapop a 29 y no me escribió más que una persona. Al final se las quedó un reconocido forero.


----------



## DaniElTirado (18 Mar 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Yo puse 10 a la venta en wallapop a 29 y no me escribió más que una persona. Al final se las quedó un reconocido forero.



El despertar llegará algún día. El oro tiene mucha más demanda en wallapop que la plata, prueba a poner algo que si es buen precio vuela.


----------



## la mano negra (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Mar 2021)

100.000 personas en todo el mundo que compren cada mes una media de 100 onzas = 10 millones de onzas (311 toneladas) al mes. En doce meses, 3732 toneladas de demanda extra en un momento de disiminución de la producción, aumento de la demanda industrial y el COMEX con entregas en físico que cumplir.

A ver si se anima la españolada. Visto en Reddit:


----------



## frankie83 (19 Mar 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> 100.000 personas en todo el mundo que compren cada mes una media de 100 onzas = 10 millones de onzas (311 toneladas) al mes. En doce meses, 3732 toneladas de demanda extra en un momento de disiminución de la producción, aumento de la demanda industrial y el COMEX con entregas en físico que cumplir.
> 
> A ver si se anima la españolada. Visto en Reddit:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 601737



Jo has dicho nada 100 onzas al mes, todos cirujanos aquí? No las llevo ni en años


----------



## Forcopula (19 Mar 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Jo has dicho nada 100 onzas al mes, todos cirujanos aquí? No las llevo ni en años



100 onzas de plata no es ninguna misión imposible


----------



## frankie83 (19 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> 100 onzas de plata no es ninguna misión imposible



Al mes? Bueno.. se ve que no tienes problemas en ese sentido


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Mar 2021)

Se les ha caído un ídolo:



*Imagen de símbolo de Perth Mint*


Memes


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Mar 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Jo has dicho nada 100 onzas al mes, todos cirujanos aquí? No las llevo ni en años



recuerda que hay menos de 1 onza por persona en el mundo. Con tener una, ya haces tu parte y algo más.


----------



## Forcopula (19 Mar 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Al mes? Bueno.. se ve que no tienes problemas en ese sentido



Si no llevas 100 onzas en años, que es lo que has dicho, a lo mejor deberías preocuparte en comer más que en comprar plata


----------



## la mano negra (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Mar 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Jo has dicho nada 100 onzas al mes, todos cirujanos aquí? No las llevo ni en años



Es una media, unos comprarán 1, otros 2000, otros 10 y otros 50.

Pero bueno, pues si ese ritmo de adqusición ta parece excesivo, puedes ser de los 10 millones de personas en todo el mundo que pueden comprar una onza al mes.

La aritmética es la misma, y la labor evangelizadora idéntica.


----------



## la mano negra (19 Mar 2021)

Que dicen las malas lenguas que los que estaban dentro de Fuerte Perth tenían muchísimas cajas de munición para disparar perooooo...... cuando fueron a echar mano a abrirlas al liarse la pajarraca con los gorilas atacando desde todos los frentes .... resulta que estaban vacías , no había cartuchos dentro . Casi ninguno de los defensores del puesto avanzado en territorio gorila sabía que las cajas eran de pega porque esas cajas , en verdad , estaban allí para infundir valor en la guarnición haciéndoles creer que tenían munición para dar y regalar. Todo el mundo creía que no habría problemas con el suministro de la munición. Y ahora no saben qué hacer.


----------



## frankie83 (19 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si no llevas 100 onzas en años, que es lo que has dicho, a lo mejor deberías preocuparte en comer más que en comprar plata



Bueno ahora.. ha llegado el ricachon 

Que no tenga cien onzas no significa que no tenga otras cosas


----------



## Forcopula (19 Mar 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Bueno ahora.. ha llegado el ricachon
> 
> Que no tenga cien onzas no significa que no tenga otras cosas



Ricachón por tener 100 onzas?? Que cojones? Jajajaja 

Vaya aprendiz de trol..


----------



## frankie83 (19 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Ricachón por tener 100 onzas?? Que cojones? Jajajaja
> 
> Vaya aprendiz de trol..



Bueno en fin te voy a poner en el ignore porque hablar con las piedras no aporta nada

el mensaje decía 100 onzas al mes


----------



## DPimpon (19 Mar 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> 100.000 personas en todo el mundo que compren cada mes una media de 100 onzas = 10 millones de onzas (311 toneladas) al mes. En doce meses, 3732 toneladas de demanda extra en un momento de disiminución de la producción, aumento de la demanda industrial y el COMEX con entregas en físico que cumplir.
> 
> A ver si se anima la españolada. Visto en Reddit:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 601737



Como decía un profesor mío el papel lo soporta todo... 
Sinceramente considero que es complicado encontrar 100.000 personas dispuestas a meter cerca de 3000€ en "plata nueva" al mes, ya que la "plata de segunda mano" no cuenta, y mas difícil es que no se desprendan de nada en ese tiempo y que sea asumida toda la "plata de segunda mano" por otras personas.
El principal problema de la plata es que desde hace años no se considera equivalente a "dinero", el oro si se considera dinero. Si esto cambia la plata se dispara. 
El segundo problema es que si sube el precio de la plata su producción aumentará ya sea abriendo nuevas minas que hoy están cerradas, por no ser rentables al precio actual, o doblando turnos en minas actuales. Esto equivale a una guerra de desgaste que se prolongaría en el tiempo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Mar 2021)

DPimpon dijo:


> Como decía un profesor mío el papel lo soporta todo...
> Sinceramente considero que es complicado encontrar 100.000 personas dispuestas a meter cerca de 3000€ en "plata nueva" al mes, ya que la "plata de segunda mano" no cuenta, y mas difícil es que no se desprendan de nada en ese tiempo y que sea asumida toda la "plata de segunda mano" por otras personas.
> El principal problema de la plata es que desde hace años no se considera equivalente a "dinero", el oro si se considera dinero. Si esto cambia la plata se dispara.
> El segundo problema es que si sube el precio de la plata su producción aumentará ya sea abriendo nuevas minas que hoy están cerradas, por no ser rentables al precio actual, o doblando turnos en minas actuales. Esto equivale a una guerra de desgaste que se prolongaría en el tiempo.



Wall Street Silver, Silverbugs, etc ya son la mitad.

¿Te parece increíble que 100 mil personas de 7000 millones que hay en todo el mundo compren plata a ese ritmo? Poco me parece a mí.

Respecto a que la plata no es dinero, ahí entra la labor divulgativa, hoy más sencilla que nunca.

Respecto al segundo caveat, apenas hay "minas de plata", es un subproducto de las de cobre y oro, y una mina no se pone en explotación de hoy para mañana. De modo que no va a haber un incremento a corto plazo.

De hecho el rendimiento de las minas por el momento va decreciendo. Y repito que cualquier incremento de la producción tardará en sentirse.

Se alinean los astros, así que hay que aprovechar la ocasión.


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Mar 2021)

DPimpon dijo:


> Como decía un profesor mío el papel lo soporta todo...
> Sinceramente considero que es complicado encontrar 100.000 personas dispuestas a meter cerca de 3000€ en "plata nueva" al mes, ya que la "plata de segunda mano" no cuenta, y mas difícil es que no se desprendan de nada en ese tiempo y que sea asumida toda la "plata de segunda mano" por otras personas.
> El principal problema de la plata es que desde hace años no se considera equivalente a "dinero", el oro si se considera dinero. Si esto cambia la plata se dispara.
> El segundo problema es que si sube el precio de la plata su producción aumentará ya sea abriendo nuevas minas que hoy están cerradas, por no ser rentables al precio actual, o doblando turnos en minas actuales. Esto equivale a una guerra de desgaste que se prolongaría en el tiempo.



Creo que la plata de segunda mano sí cuenta, debido a que tarde o temprano acaba siendo reciclada y fundida en lingotes o granalla. Y puede acabar perfectamente en el comex. No seas racista con la plata, simplemente ten la que puedas o más te guste, que otros ya se encargarán de otro tipo de plata.


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Mar 2021)

Pongamos algunos números:

En MARZO (Contando final de Febrero en cierre de contratos, se han retirado hasta la fecha algo más de 50 millones de onzas del Comex), de casi 400 que tenía + 34 de Skotia Mocatta a modo urgencia. A este ritmo el Comex queda fundido a finales de año. No se puede sostener el ritmo sin nueva gente, yo por ejemplo no tengo ya dinero, y sigo haciendo esfuerzos. Una forera me envía dentro de poco unos kilos que he ido acumulando estas semanas. Pero ya no puedo seguir el ritmo de hace 1 mes.

El crecimiento del grupo de reddit creo que se ha acelerado respecto a cuando había 35000 usuarios, y en pocos días sale publicidad de compra plata.

Una de las mineras de plata, AG (First Magestic) ya únicamente produce su metal y lo vende en su tienda a 35$ la onza. Su plata no verá el comex nunca ni los industriales, puesto que a ese precio no les compensa ahora mismo. Ahí ya hay 10 millones de onzas siempre disponibles a inversores y "fuera del mercado", se venda o no.

Todavía hay gente que no ha podido comprar todo lo que necesita, y otros que van poco a poco soltando acciones o criptos.

Ver una falta real de existencias aumentan las ganas de comprar, por no ser el último tonto. Algunas tiendas locales internacionales están a 0 stock y deben esperar mínimo 2 meses, otras viven de lo que otros venden, malamente.

Muchos, como yo, se lamentan de no tener "más tiempo" para comprar, y desean que el precio del metal no suba.

Pero lamentablemente, la información no se puede ocultar siempre, y cuando despierten unos cuantos más, ya somos demasiados para apilar.

Y ten en cuenta otra cosa... la plata es adictiva cuando la tocas en moneda o lingote y la escuchas. Muchos están comprando más de lo que pensaban inicialmente, y otros simplemente no pueden parar.

Voy a contar 1000 DIAS como máximo antes que explote la plata por encima de 3 dígitos. Si todo sigue así, la cifra queda ridícula. NAVIDADES 2023 como muy tarde. Me mojo con la fecha (Si todo sigue así) y antes del año quizás.


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Mar 2021)

La Perth Mint, La US Mint, y La Royal Mint, con problemas de stock. 


*
sí*

Memes


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

r / Wallstreetsilver

•
u / AdStunning7828

Hace 40 minutos


*VENTA DE LIBERTADES RESTRINGIDAS EN MÉXICO.*


PILA DE PLATA


Edito: ahora son 6 onzas x cliente, antes 16, 

Curioso que digan de lavado de dinero, y 300 onzas máximas por mes.


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

La Royal Mint con menos de 200 kilos de stock:



r / Wallstreetsilver

•Publicado por
u / s11kim

Hace 9 minutos


*MENTA REAL - (500 g = 288 unidades) (100 g = 218 unidades) (1 kg = 11 unidades) ¡¡¡esas son todas las barras que tienen online !!! ¡¡¡LOS SIMIOS DE PLATA REALMENTE ESTÁN HACIENDO ESTO BIEN !!!*


----------



## DPimpon (20 Mar 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Wall Street Silver, Silverbugs, etc ya son la mitad.
> 
> ¿Te parece increíble que 100 mil personas de 7000 millones que hay en todo el mundo compren plata a ese ritmo? Poco me parece a mí.
> 
> ...



No los considero muchos pero comprar a ese ritmo no es asumible por la gran mayoría. Mientras q no cambie la mentalidad de la gente frente a plata es difícil q ocurra. Si sales a la calle y haces una encuesta sobre q es la plata considero que hay un porcentaje ínfimo de personas que la consideraran inversión o valor refugio... como dije si esto cambia se disparará el precio.
Incremento de producción no habrá en un espacio corto de tiempo porque no es rentable a estos precios hacerlo, pero si sube el precio ten claro que lo habrá


----------



## DPimpon (20 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Creo que la plata de segunda mano sí cuenta, debido a que tarde o temprano acaba siendo reciclada y fundida en lingotes o granalla. Y puede acabar perfectamente en el comex. No seas racista con la plata, simplemente ten la que puedas o más te guste, que otros ya se encargarán de otro tipo de plata.



No soy racista pero es que no veo q mis Morgans acaben fundidos


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

La noticia de la semana puede ser esta: SPROTT va a comprar 3000 millones de $ en plata, más de 100 millones de onzas.

Sprott Physical Silver Trust Announces "At-The-Market" Equity Program to Issue up to US$3 Billion of Trust Units


*Sprott Physical Silver Trust anuncia programa de acciones "en el mercado" para emitir hasta US $ 3 mil millones en unidades fiduciarias*
Toronto, Ontario - (Newsfile Corp. - 19 de marzo de 2021) - *Sprott Asset Management LP ("Sprott"), en nombre de Sprott Physical Silver Trust (NYSE: PSLV) (TSX: PSLV) (NYSE: PSLV.U) ) (el "Fideicomiso")* , un fideicomiso de fondos mutuos cerrado creado para invertir y mantener sustancialmente todos sus activos en lingotes de plata físicos, anuncia que ha renovado un programa de capital "en el mercado" (el " *Programa de cajeros automáticos* ") para emitir hasta US $ 3 mil millones en unidades fiduciarias.

Las distribuciones bajo el Programa de cajeros automáticos se completarán de acuerdo con los términos de un acuerdo de venta modificado y actualizado (el " *Acuerdo de venta* "), con fecha del 21 de octubre de 2020, entre Sprott (como gerente del Fideicomiso), el Fideicomiso, Cantor Fitzgerald & Co. (" *CF & Co* "), Virtu Americas LLC (" *Virtu* " y junto con CF & Co, los " *Agentes de EE. UU.* ") Y Virtu ITG Canada Corp. (el " *Agente canadiense* " y, junto con los Agentes de EE. UU., Los " *Agentes* " ). El Acuerdo de Venta está disponible en el sitio web de SEDAR mantenido por los Administradores de Valores de Canadá en www.sedar.com y en EDGAR en el sitio web de la SEC en www.

Las ventas de unidades fiduciarias a través de los Agentes, que actúan como agentes, se realizarán mediante emisiones "en el mercado" en la Bolsa de Valores de Toronto (" *TSX* ") y la NYSE Arca (" *NYSE* ") u otros mercados comerciales existentes en Canadá. y Estados Unidos al precio de mercado vigente en el momento de cada venta y, como resultado, los precios de venta pueden variar. Ninguno de los Agentes de EE. UU. Está registrado como distribuidor en ninguna jurisdicción canadiense y, en consecuencia, los Agentes de EE. UU. Solo venderán participaciones de fideicomiso en los mercados de los Estados Unidos y no están autorizados a anunciar ni solicitar, directa o indirectamente, ofertas para comprar Unidades fiduciarias en Canadá. El agente canadiense solo puede vender participaciones fiduciarias en mercados de Canadá.

El volumen y el momento de las distribuciones en el marco del Programa de cajeros automáticos, si corresponde, se determinarán a exclusivo criterio del Fideicomiso. El Fideicomiso tiene la intención de utilizar los ingresos del Programa de cajeros automáticos, si corresponde, para adquirir lingotes de plata físicos de acuerdo con el objetivo del Fideicomiso y sujeto a las restricciones operativas y de inversión del Fideicomiso.

La oferta en virtud del Programa ATM se realiza de conformidad con un prospecto suplementario con fecha 11 de marzo de 2021 (el " *Prospecto Suplementario* ") del prospecto canadiense de forma abreviada de la estantería básica del Fideicomiso con fecha del 9 de marzo de 2021 (el " *Prospecto base de la plataforma* "), y en virtud de un suplemento de prospecto fecha 11 de marzo 2021 (el " *suplemento del prospecto de Estados Unidos* ') al folleto de base estadounidense de la Confianza fecha 9 de marzo 2021 (el' *Folleto de Base de Estados Unidos* ") incluido en su declaración de registro en el Formulario F-10 (Expediente n 333-254061) presentada ante la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de los Estados Unidos (la " *SEC* ") el 10 de marzo de 2021 (la " *Declaración de registro*"y junto con el Suplemento del Prospecto, el Prospecto Base Shelf, el Suplemento del Prospecto de EE. UU. y el Prospecto Base de EE. UU., los" *Documentos de Oferta* " . sedar.com , y el Prospecto Suplementario de EE. UU., el Prospecto Base de EE. UU. y la Declaración de Registro están disponibles en EDGAR en el sitio web de la SEC en www.sec.gov .

Antes de invertir, debe leer los Documentos de oferta y otros documentos que el Fideicomiso ha presentado para obtener información más completa sobre el Fideicomiso, el Acuerdo de venta y el Programa de cajeros automáticos.

Este comunicado de prensa no constituirá una oferta de venta o una solicitud de una oferta de compra, ni habrá ninguna venta de estos valores en ninguna jurisdicción en la que una oferta, solicitud o venta sea ilegal antes del registro o las calificaciones bajo los valores. leyes de dicha jurisdicción.

*Acerca de Sprott y la confianza*

Sprott es el administrador de inversiones del Trust. En el formulario de información anual del Fideicomiso para el año terminado el 31 de diciembre de 2019 (el " *AIF* "), que se puede encontrar en www. sprottphysicalbullion.com , en EE. UU. en www.sec.gov y en Canadá en www.sedar.com . Las comisiones, los honorarios de administración u otros cargos y gastos pueden estar asociados con la inversión en el Fideicomiso. El desempeño del Fideicomiso no está garantizado, su valor cambia con frecuencia y el desempeño pasado no es una indicación de resultados futuros.

Para obtener más información sobre el Trust, visite www.sprottphysicalbullion.com .


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

SCOTTSDALE Mint troleando a las Mint´s:


Scottsdale Mint on Gab: ''




*Scottsdale Mint*@ScottsdaleMint
13h·




Dicen que están pagando ya primas 10 veces más altas en lingotes de 1000 onzas. Unos 2$ o más por encima del Comex.


----------



## esseri (20 Mar 2021)

@TradingMetales

Si monstruos como Sprott o First Magestic tokenizasen , sikiera parcialmente, sus servicios de custodia/venta de físico e incluyesen un token platero en un ranking crypto k se hincha a mil por hora petáo de minoyes de usuarios cotidianos de Fiat Stable coins de mierda - k por la agonía fiat cada día cumplen menos ese rol de refugio tan necesario en la operativa crypto - , el blokeo mundial al físico sería sencillamente instantáneo por un aumento del supply vía compras, constante ( y sin necesidá de "sacar pasta" de debajo de las piedras ).

Esa es la pinza antifiat de crecimiento y autofinanciación contínua. Y hablamos de 2 servicios con riesgo de contraparte k no variarían su naturaleza de ningún modo por una crypto en idénticas condiciones, por lo k no cabría sikiera el viejo trolleo de envilecer la posesión de físico con riesgos de contraparte añadidos - k ya asumen esos servicios - .

Simplemente NO KIEREN HACERLO o no han kerido hasta ahora. O son disidencia controlada del chanchullo de los Bbanks ...o esperan la fiesta final.


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

*
Explicación del programa de depósito de plata de Perth Mint*

Memes


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> @TradingMetales
> 
> Si monstruos como Sprott o First Magestic tokenizasen , sikiera parcialmente, sus servicios de custodia/venta de físico e incluyesen un token platero en un ranking crypto k se hincha a mil por hora petáo de minoyes de usuarios cotidianos de Fiat Stable coins de mierda - k por la agonía fiat cada día cumplen menos ese rol de refugio tan necesario en la operativa crypto - , el blokeo mundial al físico sería sencillamente instantáneo por un aumento del supply vía compras, constante ( y sin necesidá de "sacar pasta" de debajo de las piedras ).
> 
> ...



Al Sprott le llevan tocando los huevos muchos años con la manipulación del metal, y toda esta jugada la tenía preparada. 

Además es dueño de montones de mineras y tiene participación en muchas, como para decir... este metal no se vende aquí, este metal se me vende a mí. 

Sólo hay un gordo como él, así que él decide qué quiere hacer con "toda la plata del mundo". De momento ha decidido quedársela para él, es apilador, el Goku Transformado en Simio.


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

ACABAN DE LIMITAR LAS COMPRAS EN EEUU


*United States Mint anuncia un nuevo programa autorizado de compras a granel*
19 de marzo de 2021
WASHINGTON, DC - La Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos (Mint) se compromete a mejorar la distribución de nuestros productos de monedas numismáticas. Como parte de este esfuerzo continuo, la Casa de la Moneda ha establecido un nuevo Programa Autorizado de Compra a Granel (ABPP), que permite a los compradores a granel que califiquen comprar un número limitado de productos numismáticos de Mint antes de su fecha oficial de venta bajo un acuerdo de embargo activo que permite su reventa solo en o después de la fecha, hora y condiciones oficiales de venta de la Casa de la Moneda, como las limitaciones de pedidos domésticos. Este nuevo programa está estructurado para satisfacer mejor la disponibilidad de productos en el mercado en la fecha inicial de venta al expandir la distribución de los productos Mint.
Los solicitantes del Programa de compra a granel autorizada de la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos deben ser miembros activos del Programa de Compra a Granel Numismática (NBPP) existente de la Casa de la Moneda en buen estado durante al menos dos años, tener un promedio de ingresos de dos años con el un historial de pleno cumplimiento de la política de devoluciones excesivas de la Casa de la Moneda.
Este nuevo programa ayudará a mejorar la distribución de los productos numismáticos Mint a medida que salgan a la venta, ampliando la disponibilidad de nuestros productos mediante la utilización de socios comerciales bien examinados que tienen relaciones a largo plazo con los programas numismáticos de Mint. No todos los productos Mint se ofrecerán a través de este programa, y no se distribuirá más del 10% de los productos con cantidades limitadas bajo este programa. No se otorgarán descuentos a los miembros de ABPP y algunos productos tendrán una prima. Los productos disponibles a través de este programa se distribuirán por igual a los miembros autorizados de Bulk. La Casa de la Moneda no enviará productos a los miembros de ABPP, quienes deben proporcionar su propia seguridad y transporte del producto. Las recogidas se permitirán tres días antes de la fecha oficial de venta.
Acerca de la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos El
Congreso creó la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos en 1792, y la Casa de la Moneda pasó a formar parte del Departamento del Tesoro en 1873. Como único fabricante de moneda de curso legal de la nación, la Casa de la Moneda es responsable de producir monedas circulantes para que la Nación llevar a cabo su comercio y comercio. La Casa de la Moneda también produce productos numismáticos, incluidas monedas de prueba, sin circular y conmemorativas; Medallas de oro del Congreso; medallas de plata y bronce; y monedas de lingotes de oro y plata. Sus programas numismáticos son autosuficientes y operan sin costo para los contribuyentes.
RECURSOS ADICIONALES:

Para obtener información sobre el Programa de compras al por mayor autorizadas, visite Bulk Purchase Program - Official US Mint Store .
Visite About | U.S. Mint para obtener información sobre la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos.
Visite Email and Text Alert Sign-Up - Official US Mint Store para suscribirse a las notificaciones de productos electrónicos, comunicados de prensa y declaraciones públicas de United States Mint.
Regístrese para recibir fuentes RSS de la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos y síganos en Facebook , Twitter , Instagram y Pinterest .
# # #
_*Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos - Conectando América a través de monedas*_
Comuníquese con las
consultas de prensa: Oficina de comunicaciones corporativas (202) 354-7222
Información de servicio al cliente: (800) USA MINT (872-6468)


----------



## esseri (20 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Al Sprott le llevan tocando los huevos muchos años con la manipulación del metal, y toda esta jugada la tenía preparada.
> 
> Además es dueño de montones de mineras y tiene participación en muchas, como para decir... este metal no se vende aquí, este metal se me vende a mí.
> 
> Sólo hay un gordo como él, así que él decide qué quiere hacer con "toda la plata del mundo". De momento ha decidido quedársela para él, es apilador, el Goku Transformado en Simio.



Se puede comprar perfectamente k Sprott sea un outsider y un metalero convencido, faltaría piú. Pero también k tenga "licencia para dar por culo" ...hasta un punto. ( La amenaza constante del ekilibrio fiat es fundamental como punto promocional del sector metalero ).

Pero k esos dos monstruos no pillen un puñáo de dólares para 4 chavales programadores cuando lo está haciendo cualkier gilicrypto de kinta y multiplicándose por cien...es una milonga insostenible. No es vender metal , cobrar custodia y entregas, etc...lo k buscan ? Y aún así...no kieren esa pasta fácil ? El elefantiásico nicho de Tether ( sólo Tether mueve como todo el top 10 crypto al día, BTC & Ethereum incluídas, k se dice fácil ) y las fiat Stable coins está diciendo "fóllame". No encaja, no encaja una mierda.

Esperemos k sea cuestión de timings hasta k el movimiento pendular de "carga barata" desde el cierre de la ventana de Nixon esté cubierto y el péndulo inicie el sentido de vuelta...y las próximas décadas sean para k los kastuzos acumulaóres ( y los acumulaóres priváos, por extensión ) suelten sus tesooorooos en años de tendencia alcista. Es una posibilidá más k probable de todo este show "livertario" - y además, un argumento beneficioso para kien se suba al carro ahora...por muy pastelero k , en su caso, fuese...con lo k el perjuicio a terceros no existiría en ningún caso, sino al contrario -.


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Se puede comprar perfectamente k Sprott sea un outsider y un metalero convencido, faltaría piú. Pero también k tenga "licencia para dar por culo" ...hasta un punto. ( La amenaza constante del ekilibrio fiat es fundamental como punto promocional del sector metalero ).
> 
> Pero k esos dos monstruos no pillen un puñáo de dólares para 4 chavales programadores cuando lo está haciendo cualkier gilicrypto de kinta y multiplicándose por cien...es una milonga insostenible. No es vender metal , cobrar custodia y entregas, etc...lo k buscan ? Y aún así...no kieren esa pasta fácil ?
> 
> Esperemos k sea cuestión de timings hasta k el movimiento pendular de "carga barata" desde el cierre de la ventana de Nixon esté cubierto y el pébdulo inicie el sentido de vuelta...y las próximas décadas sean para k los kastuzos acumulaóres ( y los acumulaóres priváos, por extensión ) suelten sus tesooorooos en años de tendencia alcista. Es una posibilidá más k probable de todo este show "livertario" - y además, un argumento beneficioso para kien se suba al carro ahora...por muy pastelero k , en su caso, fuese...con lo k el perjuicio a terceros no existiría en ningún caso, sino al contrario -.



Criptos en plata ya tienes, y en oro. Y la gente las compra, pero no como para especular demasiado, para eso van a otras cosas. Ya saldrán. Y los que tengamos metal, tendremos criptos gratis como intercambio si lo aceptamos y queremos.


----------



## esseri (20 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Criptos en plata ya tienes, y en oro. Y la gente las compra, pero no como para especular demasiado, para eso van a otras cosas. Ya saldrán. Y los que tengamos metal, tendremos criptos gratis como intercambio si lo aceptamos y queremos.



Tienes, sí.

Pero como otro producto cualkiera tokenizado y como opciones de segunda, tercera o kinta...no como un punto de apoyo y palanca como el k reivindica este movimiento...ni tampoco como "casa común" del puteado sector metalero , encabezado por referentes del mismo ( k sería el salto de calidá de FMagestic o Sprott ).

Esa es la diferencia de impacto y adopción. El papel de regalo.


----------



## Dadaria (20 Mar 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Wall Street Silver, Silverbugs, etc ya son la mitad.
> 
> ¿Te parece increíble que 100 mil personas de 7000 millones que hay en todo el mundo compren plata a ese ritmo? Poco me parece a mí.
> 
> ...





Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Con las historias del agotamiento inminente me pasa como con el Peak Oil, me parece una patraña infecta.
> 
> El petróleo se iba a agotar para 1914, y desde entonces está para agotarse en un plazo de 5 a 20 años.



Parece que ya somos más "optimistas".


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

SPROTT tiene 3,4 Mil millones de USD en activos de Plata.

Lo que va a hacer al soltar 3000 millones, es casi poner palanca 2 a su metal, e ir recomprándolo. Jugada perfecta. Y cuando lo endose, tendrán al menos 6,4 mil millones, y podrá volver a hacer otra ronda de 5 o 6 mil millones de nuevo, colapsando ya todo. 

Eso es lo que he entendido de la jugada. Ahora simplemente a esperar el endose de papel.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Parece que ya somos más "optimistas".



¿Qué tiene que ver el fantasioso peak oil con que los recursos tardan tiempo en ponerse en explotación y a menudo no se ajustan a los incrementos súbitos de la demanda, lo cual contribuye a que haya un squeeze como el que se nos avecina?

¿O es que hablas del aún más fantasioso Peak Silver? 

¿La plata está apunto de agotarse o el problema es más bien la plata-papel?


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

Fantasía el peak oil?

https://www.eia.gov/petroleum/drilling/pdf/dpr-full.pdf

Anda ya!


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Fantasía el peak oil?
> 
> https://www.eia.gov/petroleum/drilling/pdf/dpr-full.pdf
> 
> Anda ya!



Te digo lo que le dije a los picoileros de guardia, que no lograron articular respuesta más allá de descalificaciones cutres: Picoileros en 2020


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Te digo lo que le dije a los picoileros de guardia, que no lograron articular respuesta más allá de descalificaciones cutres: Picoileros en 2020



Bueno de momento ese PDF te desmonta tu punto 3 y dejé de leer:

3) Es falso que la a tecnología haya llegado a su cénit y que no pueda aumentar la producción. De hecho la crisis de 2020 muestra hasta qué punto es posible cerrar la producción y reabrirla, y los límites de la capacidad de almacenaje.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno de momento ese PDF te desmonta tu punto 3 y dejé de leer:
> 
> 3) Es falso que la a tecnología haya llegado a su cénit y que no pueda aumentar la producción. De hecho la crisis de 2020 muestra hasta qué punto es posible cerrar la producción y reabrirla, y los límites de la capacidad de almacenaje.



Eso te retrata como fanático impermeable a todo argumento contrario a tus prejuicios. De modo que no perderé más el tiempo contigo a este respecto, cuando en otras cosas podremos coincidir.

Pero no, no lo refuta en absoluto. Sólo en tu imaginación. Es más, habla de "inestabilidad" y evidencia justo que esas barbaridades que se repiten sobre el petróleo no convencional son falsas: la oferta varía dependiendo de la demanda y las condiciones del mercado, y no de fantasías de agotamiento y TRE negativa. Lo cual me lleva a pensar que no entiendes lo que dice ahí.

De nada.


----------



## Dadaria (20 Mar 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver el fantasioso peak oil con que los recursos tardan tiempo en ponerse en explotación y a menudo no se ajustan a los incrementos súbitos de la demanda, lo cual contribuye a que haya un squeeze como el que se nos avecina?
> 
> ¿O es que hablas del aún más fantasioso Peak Silver?
> 
> ¿La plata está apunto de agotarse o el problema es más bien la plata-papel?



Tu mismo dices en ese mensaje que la producción de plata, y los yacimientos, van decreciendo, por lo que en caso de que un grupo de personas le ponga el ojo, puede formarse un embudo. Que esa escasez sea definitiva o no solo lo sabremos dentro de varios años. Si cada vez se extrae menos plata, mientras que su demanda industria (y en menor medida, inversora) aumenta, es evidente que en algún momento no habrá plata para todos, que parece que es lo que está pasando ahora mismo (a no ser que sea una estrategia de las tiendas o las mints para aplicarle unos premiums de escándalo).


----------



## la mano negra (20 Mar 2021)

Ya son cuarenta y tres mil Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque y su número crece de forma exponencial . Las noticias y rumores que se empiezan a conocer sobre los ataques contra los puestos avanzados de vigilancia de los Calzones Cortos adentrados en territorio gorila son tremendos . Son los testimonios que los mismo gorilas combatientes están aportando a sus compañeros a través de las radios de campaña . Las guarniciones de los citados puestos fortificados se están rindiendo sin combatir y sin exigir condiciones. Simplemente tiran las armas incrédulos ante lo que están viendo y chocados emocionalmente al comprobar que sus polvorines , supuestamente atestados de munición de alta calidad , en realidad estaban vacíos ¿ Dónde se supone que está esa munición ahora ?


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso te retrata como fanático impermeable a todo argumento contrario a tus prejuicios. De modo que no perderé más el tiempo contigo a este respecto, cuando en otras cosas podremos coincidir.
> 
> Pero no, no lo refuta en absoluto. Sólo en tu imaginación. Es más, habla de "inestabilidad" y evidencia justo que esas barbaridades que se repiten sobre el petróleo no convencional son falsas: la oferta varía dependiendo de la demanda y las condiciones del mercado, y no de fantasías de agotamiento y TRE negativa. Lo cual me lleva a pensar que no entiendes lo que dice ahí.
> 
> De nada.



Cuando han querido reabrir los grifos en EEUU, se han dado cuenta que les falta 1,5 millones de barriles por día, es lo que tiene el fracking cuando va a presión. Y sí, la "salvación" de esta década ha sido el fracking. Pero no hay demasiado futuro en eso, mas bien bancarrotas. El mes anterior perdieron 77000 barriles por día, este unos 44000 barriles por día adicionales, sigamos mirando los próximos meses.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Cuando han querido reabrir los grifos en EEUU, se han dado cuenta que les falta 1,5 millones de barriles por día, es lo que tiene el fracking cuando va a presión. Y sí, la "salvación" de esta década ha sido el fracking. Pero no hay demasiado futuro en eso, mas bien bancarrotas. El mes anterior perdieron 77000 barriles por día, este unos 44000 barriles por día adicionales, sigamos mirando los próximos meses.



Según tú "les falta", eso es una interpretación tuya. Y atribuyes ese hecho imaginario al imaginario picoil o a problemas consustanciales el fracking.

Lo que se ve es que el fracking es capaz de adaptarse a una demanda muy inestable, y que su producción fluctúa por causa de condiciones adversas y tener los pozos cerrados un tiempo. Esto último es tan perogrullesco que la verdad es que me deja anonadado que se emplee como argumento de algo.

_Anyway_, nada que ver con los Silverbacks, salvo que es absurdo atribuir la presente escasez de plata y la probable subida de precios a un imaginario Peak Silver, donde los argumentos del imaginario Peak Oil, empezando por la TRE negativa, son aún más risibles.


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Mar 2021)

*La fiebre del oro de Royal Mint causa caos para los clientes que cobran miles de dólares por barras y monedas agotadas mientras lucha por hacer frente a una demanda 'sin precedentes'*

*Royal Mint ha visto un aumento en el interés en su división de metales preciosos *
*Los clientes han informado problemas de entrega y se han vendido artículos agotados*
*Un cliente de Escocia compró 143.000 libras esterlinas en monedas de oro agotadas*
*En el momento en que se realizó la entrega, el precio había bajado £ 9,090*
*¿Tuviste algún problema con la Casa de la Moneda? Póngase en contacto: george.nixon@thisismoney.co.uk *
Por GEORGE NIXON PARA THISISMONEY.CO.UK

PUBLICADO: 12:56 GMT, 19 de marzo de 2021 | ACTUALIZADO: 12:56 GMT, 19 de marzo de 2021










Email
*189*Comparte
44
Ver comentarios


El pujante servicio de venta de lingotes de Royal Mint ha sido muy criticado por los clientes a los que se les ha cobrado por productos agotados y han visto entregas con meses de retraso y daños, como puede revelar This is Money.
Revisiones recientes han planteado preguntas importantes sobre la división de metales preciosos de Mint y cómo se procesan, empaquetan y envían los pedidos de alto valor, en algunos casos por un total de cientos de miles de libras.
El fabricante de monedas, que tiene un negocio secundario en la venta de barras y monedas de oro, plata y platino junto con la acuñación de monedas en circulación en el Reino Unido, parece estar luchando para hacer frente a un volumen récord de pedidos, con la pandemia de que más inversores compren metales preciosos.

+5



La división de metales preciosos de Royal Mint ha crecido en popularidad con ingresos que aumentaron un 46% en el año que finalizó en marzo de 2020. La pandemia ha provocado un aumento en el interés por el oro.
Un profesor universitario retirado de Escocia que alertó a This is Money sobre los problemas, invirtió más de £ 143,000 de la herencia de su padre fallecido en 100 monedas de oro en lingotes a mediados de enero, solo para que le dijeran un mes después que estaban agotadas y que no debería he podido comprarlos.
"No tengo absolutamente ningún interés en el oro como posesión, pero se recomienda a las personas mayores que lo compren como un seguro, ya que es una plusvalía libre de impuestos y un buen activo a largo plazo", dijo.
"Quería comprarle a un distribuidor independiente que hubiera sido más barato, pero mi esposa no estaba contenta y, dada la pandemia, pagué aproximadamente £ 2,000 más por la seguridad y garantía de la Casa de la Moneda".

Cuota
189 veces compartido
*CÓMO PUEDE AYUDAR ESTE DINERO*

Cómo elegir la mejor (y más barata) plataforma de inversión de bricolaje y acciones y participaciones Isa
Después del pedido del 16 de enero, esperó dos semanas y media sin confirmación de ninguna entrega, ni había ningún rastro de su pedido en el sitio web. 
Llamó a la Casa de la Moneda el 3 de febrero y afirma que le dijeron que: "No debería haber podido realizar y pagar ese pedido porque no había stock".
Dos días después, le dijeron en un correo electrónico que "ha habido un volumen de pedidos sin precedentes en The Royal Mint en el que estamos trabajando" y que su pedido llegaría "lo antes posible".
El propio aviso de entrega de la Casa de la Moneda en su sitio web especifica que los artículos en stock se envían dentro de los 21 días hábiles. 
Si no puede cumplir con ese plazo, se supone que a los clientes se les ofrecerán productos sustitutos, una fecha de entrega revisada o un reembolso completo.
"Si en el improbable caso de que no podamos cumplir con su pedido u ofrecer un producto sustituto, cancelaremos su pedido y le proporcionaremos un reembolso completo", agrega su guía.







Un cliente de Escocia compró 143.000 libras esterlinas en monedas de oro agotadas en enero
Su pedido llegó finalmente el 12 de marzo, casi dos meses después de que se realizó el pedido. 
Sin embargo, en ese momento, la Casa de la Moneda estaba vendiendo las mismas 100 monedas de lingotes de oro Britannia de 1 oz en su sitio web por £ 134,207, después de una caída en el precio del oro de casi £ 200 por onza entre enero y marzo.
Como resultado, efectivamente tenía £ 9,000 de su bolsillo, más una tarifa de transferencia bancaria de £ 25 por una compra que no debería haber podido realizar. 
Ha solicitado un reembolso de la diferencia más intereses compensatorios por el tiempo que las £ 143,000 estuvieron fuera de su cuenta bancaria, pero la Casa de la Moneda solo se complace en ofrecerle un reembolso a cambio de la devolución de las monedas.
'Simplemente no debería haber sido posible comprar y pagar por un artículo que estaba agotado y semanas, si no meses, lejos de la oferta, especialmente porque los precios fluctúan', escribió en un correo electrónico enviado a la Casa de la Moneda el lunes y vio por This is Money.






+5


Para cuando llegaron las monedas, la Casa de la Moneda las estaba vendiendo por £ 9,090 menos por un juego de 100
"Sencillamente, se ha realizado un pago en exceso, pero en ese momento no había ninguna razón para que yo esperara que la mercancía no se entregara con prontitud".
En respuesta a su caso, la Casa de la Moneda dijo en un comunicado: 'Recibimos un pedido en enero y hubo un retraso desafortunado en la entrega debido a la disponibilidad de stock. 
Esto se comunicó al cliente poco después de la transacción y se acordó una fecha de entrega posterior de marzo. 
"El precio de nuestros productos de lingotes fluctúa de acuerdo con los precios de los metales vivos, y el precio se fija en el momento en que el cliente confirma la transacción".






+5


La Casa de la Moneda dijo que sus precios fluctuaron en línea con los precios de los metales en vivo. El precio del oro se desplomó £ 200 por onza entre enero y marzo. Sin embargo, las monedas no deberían haber estado disponibles. 
Sin embargo, reconoció que el producto estaba agotado cuando se hizo el pedido, lo que generó dudas sobre por qué se le cobró por él en primer lugar.
Otros clientes han informado problemas similares en los últimos tiempos. Uno, Gary, escribió en el sitio de reseñas Trustpilot el 3 de marzo: `` Mientras me retiraba, se eliminaron elementos, por lo que tuve que comenzar de nuevo, hasta que al final no tuve nada.
"Mi hijo logró comprar una moneda, pero ahora ha recibido un correo electrónico que dice que no puede tenerla porque vendieron demasiadas".






+5


Hay una serie de revisiones recientes que se quejan de monedas de metales preciosos agotadas
Otro, John F, escribió el 23 de febrero: “Ofrecieron a la venta un juego de monedas de plata de edición limitada. Hice un pedido, lo confirmaron y sacaron el dinero de mi banco. A la mañana siguiente recibí un correo electrónico cancelando mi pedido.
"Esto es lo que dijeron:" Desafortunadamente, debido a la enorme popularidad del producto, cuando recibimos su pedido para procesarlo, el artículo ya no estaba disponible y ya no estaba en venta ".
'¿Se llevaron mi dinero por un producto que no tienen?'






+5


Los clientes también se han quejado de la entrega de artículos. Se supone que los metales preciosos se envían en paquetes discretos, pero este no ha sido el caso
La Casa de la Moneda se negó a explicar por qué se habían realizado pagos por productos agotados.
Según su último informe anual, la división de metales preciosos de Mint registró un aumento de ingresos del 46 por ciento en 2019-20 a 356,9 millones de libras en 2019-20, mientras que atrajo a `` más de 11.000 nuevos clientes que buscan invertir en metales preciosos '' en la primavera de 2020.
Añadió: "El impacto del Brexit y el coronavirus llevó a los inversores a diversificarse en activos de" refugio seguro "como los metales preciosos, y esto llevó a nuestro período más activo registrado a principios de 2020-21.
Un vistazo a su sitio web a principios de esta semana encontró que cuatro tipos de lingotes de oro de los 11 en oferta estaban agotados, y la mitad de las 24 monedas de oro en lingotes que se muestran en el sitio no estaban disponibles.
E incluso aquellos cuyos pedidos finalmente han aparecido han informado de problemas. Se supone que los pedidos de metales preciosos se entregan en paquetes o bolsas que se supone que son "discretas y sin marca".

Sin embargo, el pedido de 100 monedas de oro de 1 oz llegó el 12 de marzo "mal embalado y con la dirección del remitente visible", lo que habría dejado a un mensajero sin ninguna duda de lo que había en el paquete.
Se han informado quejas similares en Trustpilot.
Una compradora, Alicia, escribió el 10 de marzo: “Hice dos pedidos en Royal Mint. Ambos artículos han llegado con el contenido claramente indicado en el frente para que el repartidor lo vea. Este no es un envío discreto '.
Añadió que dos de las barras que ordenó tenían "abolladuras notables". Mientras tanto, otra reseña publicada el mismo día decía que "los detalles del contenido se escribieron en el paquete".
En general, después de 211 reseñas en el sitio, Mint tiene una calificación de solo 2.2 sobre 5.
Decía en un comunicado: 'Nos han informado de los problemas relacionados con la entrega de nuestros productos de metales preciosos y actualmente estamos trabajando con nuestros socios de mensajería para mejorar esto. 
Los comentarios de los clientes son muy valiosos para nosotros y comprendemos lo importante que es la discreción.
"Actualmente estamos buscando varias formas de mejorar nuestros servicios de entrega para garantizar que nuestros productos se entreguen con la misma precisión superior con la que salen de nuestro sitio".


----------



## la mano negra (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## la mano negra (22 Mar 2021)

Cuarenta y cuatro mil seiscientos nuevos guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . Se siguen incorporando más y más voluntarios a la columna principal de ataque . La moral es desbordante y los nuevos alistados llegan con unas ganas de acción increible. Se ve que las cosas las tienen claras y saben quiénes son los culpables de las desgracias de este mundo. Ahora mismo hay dos mil setecientos gorilas metidos en la trinchera. Siguen llegando noticias sobre los sucesos en plena evolución. Del puesto avanzado de Perth siguen saliendo densas columnas de humo negro. Algo pasa en su interior.


----------



## TradingMetales (22 Mar 2021)

45.500 y subiendo, 1000 en menos de 24 horas, se acelera la marcha... y sin salir la publicidad en vallas (sale en Abril). NO ME LO ESPERABA (en serio)

edito: 30 nuevos usuarios registrados en 6 minutos, ¿Qué está pasando?


----------



## jussuss (22 Mar 2021)

Yo me lo estoy pasando bomba. Y de paso apilo unas pocas onzas todos los meses. Visteis el de la foto en Wall Street sosteniendo los eagles en las manos?? Es tremendo.


----------



## Atolladero (22 Mar 2021)

El amigo Llinares poniendo su pepita de plata...Estamos contigo maestro...









La plata se está poniendo de moda


Como están pasando cosas interesantes en el mercado de la plata, voy a intentar hacer un resumen de lo más importante que ha ocurrido en los últimos dos meses




www.rankia.com





¡Aur Aur Desperta plata! tenemos las coltanas bien afiladas...nuestra venganza será recordada por los siglos de los siglos....amén.


----------



## Atolladero (22 Mar 2021)

Suenan las sirenas y anuncian que el tiempo se esta acabando, apocalíptica cuenta hacia atrás, trompetas del juicio final...

me rebelo, no lo entiendo y grito no tengo nada nada nada nada nada nada..salvo un poquito de plataaaaaa....


----------



## la mano negra (22 Mar 2021)

Las fuerzas del mal tienen aviesas intenciones . La vacunación masiva forzosa , la bancarización forzosa , la pérdida de la privacidad , la pérdida de las libertades civiles , los pucherazos electorales más descarados , la manipulación mediática de la población y su estupidización acelerada , la imposición de un estado cada vez más policial , etc.... son hechos cada vez más alarmantes. Esto tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## TradingMetales (23 Mar 2021)

46000 Tipos. No hay mucho que decir ya aquí, ya el trabajo se ha hecho, cosa de esperar tranquilamente. Esto ya no tiene otro final que la victoria acelerada.


----------



## la mano negra (23 Mar 2021)

El comandante del puesto fortificado de Perth ha salido en la radio del enemigo diciendo que sus cajas de munición están repletas y que nos les falta munición para combatir. Incluso ha invitado al que quiera a darse una vuelta por dicho fuerte y comprobar que es así , que las cajas de mil cartuchos están totalmente operativas y disponibles. Los guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada dicen que no están de acuerdo con la afirmación y que seguirán atacando Fuerte Perth hasta conseguir su rendición incondicional. 
La lucha continúa.


----------



## TradingMetales (23 Mar 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> El comandante del puesto fortificado de Perth ha salido en la radio del enemigo diciendo que sus cajas de munición están repletas y que nos les falta munición para combatir. Incluso ha invitado al que quiera a darse una vuelta por dicho fuerte y comprobar que es así , que las cajas de mil cartuchos están totalmente operativas y disponibles. Los guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada dicen que no están de acuerdo con la afirmación y que seguirán atacando Fuerte Perth hasta conseguir su rendición incondicional.
> La lucha continúa.











Buying gold and silver bullion coins and bars | The Perth Mint


The Perth Mint sells gold and silver bullion coins and bars with prices available in AUD, US and other currencies.




www.perthmintbullion.com





Y sin embargo no tienen ni un lingote que vender. Han quitado hasta los productos de la web


----------



## TradingMetales (23 Mar 2021)

publicado por
u / Apertura de caja

Hace 7 minutos


*Insaciable*

Memes


----------



## estanflacion (23 Mar 2021)

Este tema o el creador abrir un nuevo explicando todo lo que significa Wall Street Silver, documentarlo y enlaces, para que se haga popular y llevar el mensaje, consiguiendo mas monos a la lucha, y solicitar chincheta. Debería en este momento tener más valor que cualquier otro 








r/Wallstreetsilver


r/Wallstreetsilver: We are a community that loves Silver, Period.




www.reddit.com


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Mar 2021)

Silver Bullion


New Zealand Mint is New Zealand's Silver Bullion Coin specialist. Experts in silver bullion coins and collectible silver coins. At New Zealand Mint we carry a range of the most sought after silver bullion products including the popular Silver Fern Bullion Coin. Follow the silver bullion live...




www.nzmint.com





Los gorilas han tomado al asalto la ceca de Nueva Zelanda y la han dejado sin existencias. Plazos de entrega entre dos y seis semanas.









Buying gold and silver bullion coins and bars | The Perth Mint


The Perth Mint sells gold and silver bullion coins and bars with prices available in AUD, US and other currencies.




www.perthmintbullion.com





En la Perth Mint han desaparecido todos los lingotes a la venta... No pone que haya retraso en la entrega, directamente no los anuncian.

Pero recuerden, no hay escasez de plata el problema es que las cecas no dan a basto para satisfacer la demanda de plata física


----------



## Eldetabarnia (24 Mar 2021)

* Comando Actualidad - Fiebre minera *
*18 mar 2021* 

‘Comando actualidad’ se acerca a la minería del siglo XXI. Hace 40 años no interesaba, pero la demanda de cobre, litio, grafito, coltán, los llamados minerales de las nuevas tecnologías (baterías de coches eléctricos, teléfonos móviles, ordenadores…), no para de crecer. Según los expertos, la extracción de estos metales aumentará









Comando Actualidad - Fiebre minera


Con las últimas minas de carbón y sus centrales térmicas a punto de cerrar definitivamente, los metales se vislumbran como el tesoro del futuro, pero ¿es la minería del siglo XXI tan verde como nos venden?



www.rtve.es


----------



## TradingMetales (24 Mar 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> Este tema o el creador abrir un nuevo explicando todo lo que significa Wall Street Silver, documentarlo y enlaces, para que se haga popular y llevar el mensaje, consiguiendo mas monos a la lucha, y solicitar chincheta. Debería en este momento tener más valor que cualquier otro
> 
> 
> 
> ...








CALOPEZ, PIDO POR FAVOR HILO DE WALL STREET SILVER Y CHINCHETA EN EL MEJOR MOMENTO DE LA HISTORIA.


Y de paso te curras un blog de esos que pones. Hablando sobre WSSilver y lo que significa. Muchísimas gracias.




www.burbuja.info





A dar x culo en ese hilo hasta que se cumpla. Gracias


----------



## TradingMetales (24 Mar 2021)

Quiero una.


----------



## la mano negra (25 Mar 2021)

Capitán del submarino a operador de sonar : ¿ Qué profundidad tenemos ya por la parte china , operador ? Operador de sonar a capitán del submarino : " 60,83 metros de profundidad , mi capitán "


----------



## la mano negra (27 Mar 2021)

Parece ser que Fuerte Perth ya prácticamente ha caído . Queda muy poco en pie y los guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada lo han tomado al asalto. Densas columnas de humo se levantan allí señalando a grandes distancias que la resistencia en su interior prácticamente ha cesado . Los guerrilleros ahora parece que se dirigen en formación de combate hacia Fuerte Zurich y Fuerte Montreal .


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Mar 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Parece ser que Fuerte Perth ya prácticamente ha caído . Queda muy poco en pie y los guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada lo han tomado al asalto. Densas columnas de humo se levantan allí señalando a grandes distancias que la resistencia en su interior prácticamente ha cesado . Los guerrilleros ahora parece que se dirigen en formación de combate hacia Fuerte Zurich y Fuerte Montreal .



No solo ha caído la Perth Mint, se han metido en un lío de cojones cuando los primeros industriales han pedido su plata para seguir trabajando y les han dicho que de qué plata hablan. Pocas noticias en los medios se ven sobre este tema de la plata en el mundo.


----------



## Josebs (28 Mar 2021)

Cojo palomitas en el super


----------



## la mano negra (30 Mar 2021)

Cuarente y ocho mil setecientos guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada están ya apuntados en la columna principal de ataque y en plenas maniobras de combate . Los venenosos Enanos de Calzones Cortos intentan por todos los medios desactivarlos , falsificando todo tipo de ruídos en el valle para que ballenas , tortugas ni borregos se sumen al movimiento . Los Enanos cada vez encierran más y más a los borregos en el corral para que no se puedan escapar y se hagan guerrilleros en el monte junto a los gorilas . Los borregos , sin embargo , gustosamente van con sus tarjetitas de plástico en la mano y sus cajitas de terciopelo con ruidos y colores a donde les llevan sus amos . Después de meterlos en el corral , los llevarán al matadero. Los gorilas , desde las alturas en las sierras les gritan a los borregos que se salgan del corral , que tiren sus tarjetitas de plástico ,que rompan la cajita de terciopelo con colores y ruídos, que se escondan en el monte y que se hagan con piedras brillantes con propiedades mágicas para espantar a los venenosos Enanos de Calzones Cortos. Pero muy pocos lo hacen . Sin embargo , a pesar de ser pocos , los gorilas tienen una moral a prueba de bombas y una determinación férrea. Tienen intención de dar la batalla hasta sus últimas consecuencias. Saben que la razón está de su parte.


----------



## la mano negra (31 Mar 2021)

Cuarenta y nueve mil guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada ya están alistados en la columna principal de ataque . Hoy han declarado movilización general y están atacando todos los puestos avanzados de los Enanos de Calzones Cortos . Se escucha gran ruido de tiroteo en todas direcciones . Parece que el frente de batalla está tremendamente activo.


----------



## Daviot (31 Mar 2021)

¿ Se sabe exactamente cuando empiezan con la publicidad en anuncios gigantes ?


----------



## Atolladero (1 Abr 2021)

Estamos haciendo historia, la rescribimos, no como hacen los progres, sin contar mentiras y con buena letra digital...y tal y cual Pascual




Imagen extraída de WSS


----------



## DaniElTirado (1 Abr 2021)

La publicidad comienza hoy en vallas.

Tradingmetales vendiendo plata en gramos x el metro de Madrid y la puerta del sol. Ayer vendió mucho más de lo esperado, con caballero caballero jodiendo. 

Yo esperando 3 meses unas monedas y he decidido vender una colección de esmeraldas para acumular más plata.


----------



## la mano negra (2 Abr 2021)

Atolladero dijo:


> Estamos haciendo historia, la rescribimos, no como hacen los progres, sin contar mentiras y con buena letra digital...y tal y cual Pascual
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 614057
> 
> ...



"Ciberguerrilleros" , ha dicho , alguien por ahí.


----------



## estanflacion (2 Abr 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> "Ciberguerrilleros" , ha dicho , alguien por ahí.






Hace semanas escribió allí un ucraniano (resido en Ucrania) este billete. He visto desde diferentes países. Algunos han comprado un sello de tinta en Amazon de 10 pavos y está dando gritos de plata. Que locos, estos gorilas plateados.

Lo de Australia, Perth Mint, parece que están metido en un lio de pelotas. Si alguien de los manipuladores de metales les sacara de esto, aunque fuera puntual no irían haciendo campañas de farol. Han dado una señal de debilidad histórica.

Si en otros paises piden igual el dinero que se supone les guardan en bóvedas va a ser todo rápido e histórico.
Además de r/Wallstreetsilver
hay que seguir a John Adams. La está liando en Australia


https://twitter.com/adamseconomics


----------



## estanflacion (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## la mano negra (4 Abr 2021)

En Alemania ya están comprando las casas de compra y venta , los pandas, a 26,54 . Su precio oficial , ahora mismo, es de 21, 23 . La profundidad del submarino , es , pues de un quince por ciento . Y sumergiéndose . Pronto será imposible de rastrear en la inmensidad del océano. Luego llegarán los enterados con el cubata en la mano a decir que todo esto es "pasajero " y dando la brasa con los análisis técnicos.


----------



## la mano negra (4 Abr 2021)

En el sagrado día del domingo de Resurrección , los guerrilleros apuntados en la columna principal de ataque suman ya más de cincuenta mil Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . No están solos , infinidad de humildes tortugas a lo que dan sus cortas patas les siguen en el ataque. Toros poderosos están volviendo su mirada hacia la ocasión que se presenta y el apoteosis será cuando se unan las ballenas.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (4 Abr 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> En el sagrado día del domingo de Resurrección , los guerrilleros apuntados en la columna principal de ataque suman ya más de cincuenta mil Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . No están solos , infinidad de humildes tortugas a lo que dan sus cortas patas les siguen en el ataque. Toros poderosos están volviendo su mirada hacia la ocasión que se presenta y el apoteosis será cuando se unan las ballenas.



Yo tuve el honor de ser el 50000 redondos y justo.
Ya formo parte de la primera linea.
La verdad es que lo busque, tuve paciencia y me lance para ser el 50K.


----------



## RRMartinez (4 Abr 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Veintisiete mil quinientos gorilas de espalda plateada van a hacer papilla a los tóxicos enanos miserables de pantalones cortos. Como una avalancha de piedras se están dejando caer sobre las posiciones cortas de estos. En su ataque , ladera abajo , están arrastrando consigo más y más rocas que ruedan ya , con ellos , ladera abajo. A los pantalones cortos se les ve ya los chorros de mierda en las piernas . Ven , con horror , que no hay manera de contener a esa avalancha de locos suicidas que se han tirado en masa por la ladera de la sierra. Ya pueden ir empleando la aviación, la artillería y todo lo que tengan a mano porque va a ser muy difícil contenerlos.



¡Un perro con gorro! ¿Eres primo del perro con peluquín, @HARLEY66 ?


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Abr 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> ¡Un perro con gorro! ¿Eres primo del perro con peluquín, @HARLEY66 ?



Yo sólo tengo primas


----------



## RRMartinez (4 Abr 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo sólo tengo primas



¿Están buenas?


----------



## Dadaria (4 Abr 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> ¿Están buenas?



Siendo catalán premium e independentista, me parece que sus primas son de esta guisa


----------



## RRMartinez (4 Abr 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Siendo catalán premium e independentista, me parece que sus primas son de esta guisa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 617451



La del peto marrón está potable.


----------



## estanflacion (4 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Yo tuve el honor de ser el 50000 redondos y justo.
> Ya formo parte de la primera linea.
> La verdad es que lo busque, tuve paciencia y me lance para ser el 50K.



Ya te leí alli, supongo que eras tú, marcando que eras español


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Abr 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> ¿Están buenas?



estaban... estaban


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Abr 2021)

r / Wallstreetsilver

• Publicado por
u / 10baggerstocks

hace 3 minutos


*¡Oh, estamos equivocados! El CEO de Perth tiene razón, ¡tienen muchas barras de plata físicas! Pero son de China, necesitas esperar semanas para el envío y no sabes si es plata real. *


Discusión


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Abr 2021)

Mejor me REGALAS la MONEDITA


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Abr 2021)

La tienes a mano? tiene que ser mía.


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Abr 2021)

Más límites a más países. En cualquier momento a España. Apila cabrón, compra lo que puedas fuera de España, que yo ya estoy al borde de la indigencia.




*ya se ha alcanzado el límite ...*

DD


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> La tienes a mano? tiene que ser mía.



eh !!! quieto !!!!! que es MI REGALO !!!!   
Pedazo de monedon.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Más límites a más países. En cualquier momento a España. Apila cabrón, compra lo que puedas fuera de España, que yo ya estoy al borde de la indigencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Eso pasa TODOS los años, con o sin *squeeze*  de la plata


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Eso pasa TODOS los años, con o sin *squeeze*  de la plata



Bien, sabes dónde se ven esos límites anuales? De todos modos, no crees que para ser Abril, es un poco pronto? a Suecia llegó el límite en Marzo, hace 1 o 2 semanas.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bien, sabes dónde se ven esos límites anuales? De todos modos, no crees que para ser Abril, es un poco pronto? a Suecia llegó el límite en Marzo, hace 1 o 2 semanas.



Los limites cambian año a año.
Antes en CoinInvest y alguna otra pagina alemana se podia seguir.
Algun año en Febrero ya no quedaba nada de nada.
No creo que ese sea un buen indicador de la fiebre por la plata.


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Los limites cambian año a año.
> Antes en CoinInvest y alguna otra pagina alemana se podia seguir.
> Algun año en Febrero ya no quedaba nada de nada.
> No creo que ese sea un buen indicador de la fiebre por la plata.



Bueno, en realidad me la suda, seguro que ese indicador anima a algunos simios  

Que siga la fiesta aunque sea falsa. Lo que estoy disfrutando!


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Abr 2021)

KITCO HA COLAPSADO. 

Y esto no es fake new


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Añadiendo más de 150 kilos en onzas de tokelau y britania de europeanmint, les jodí el stock. Estaba intranquilo con unos bitcoins. Ahora ya descanso mejor. Me tienen que hacer 4 facturas y 4 cobros por la cantidad:






*Sales | EuropeanMint.com*
11:55 (hace 5 minutos)


para mí






Hi,

we need to send the invoices in 4 parts due to the high value.

Please confirm and invoices will be sent.

Thank you!



Ya me siendo algo más tranquilo, de verdad.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Vuelves a tus origenes como cuando comprabas Monsters como si fueran onzas.
> Muy claro lo tienes que tener con la plata para entrar con esos niveles.
> Te deseo MUCHA SUERTE, porque tu suerte sera la mia a una escala MUCHISIMO menor.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo tengo muy claro, en realidad más claro que nunca antes. Estoy puteado con el pago, hay límites en bitpay. Me doy cuenta como que he quedado "encerrado en las criptos" como un idiota sin poder retirar todo masivamente si con una parte ya me están poniendo problemas. Eso me motiva aún más. Europeanmint son 2-3 semanas de espera a las monedas + 4-6 del envío + retrasos típicos = 2 o 3 meses mínimo. Nunca dejé de comprar plata por debajo de 20-25 € la onza, estuve invirtiendo en bunkers y autosostenibilidad, pero creo que aún puedo hacer algo más.

Hubo un comentario en Reddit en inglés que me dijo algo parecido a esto:

Es como si intentas empujar un coche en una cuesta, y vas viendo que cada vez acelera más cuando lo vas consiguiendo... y que o saltas al asiento o el coche se larga sin tí.

Esa es la sensación, siento que el coche se va sin mi, y en 2 o 3 meses cuando reciba metal, sin contar el que haya ido acumulando en ese tiempo, las cosas pueden haber cambiado mucho, de apretón llevamos menos de 3 meses y mira la locura que ha ocurrido.

Me jode mucho soltar IOTAS por plata. Muchísimo. Pero en unos años, cuando las criptos se usen de verdad, creo que podré permitirme comprar la cripto que sea realmente útil, al precio que sea, suponiendo que como poco, tendré más que la media de 8 mil millones de personas, y que con unos cientos de euros o miles, o 1 kilo de plata, podré tener esa cripto y usarla si la necesito. Lo que ahora veo es gente acumulando USDT que se van a reventar algún día. Con IOTA estoy tranquilo también, y la voy a usar de vaca lechera el tiempo que pueda. 

2021 año DEL METAL y gallinas ponedoras. Plata física por debajo de 30 € la onza he decidido que me la llevo toda. Ya cuando la plata suba de 30 € y tenga dinero nuevo, o mi mente sube a 50 € o buscaré otra cosa para el nuevo fiat, como plazas de aparcamiento.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Vuelves a tus origenes como cuando comprabas Monsters como si fueran onzas.



Hace una semana rebusqué granalla para hacer las bolsitas de gramo. Al abrir el pequeño alijo, el que está más a mano, donde no están esas monsterbox que dices, que llevo sin verlas años, en mi mente me vino el pensamiento de.. ¿Para qué más?

Por otro lado, en donde estoy o trabajo no suelo tener demasiado metal, tal vez lo que voy comprando, eso me genera a veces cierta necesidad de seguir acumulando, al no verlo todo uno no se hace a la idea de lo que tiene, y cuando se convierte en un hobby, es ya una locura.

Al comprar metal baja mi ambición. Mi ambición sube con metal barato y cuando no tengo FIAT. Al rodearme de metal baja mi ambición, tengo que desaparecerlo de mi vista para pensar, ¿Y ahora qué? Pues ahora más metal 

He tenido algunos negocios físicos ruinosos (pocos miles de euros) por delegar en gente. Mientras siga confinado seguiré haciendo trading y apilando. Cuando viajo gasto y si acaso, compro alguna moneda si encuentro, pero ahora mismo no tengo nada mejor que hacer, literalmente, que apilar o intercambiar metal, y operar en bolsa.

Y claro, no me jodas... estoy embolsando moneditas (paquillos, duros, 12 €, maples..) y veo que mis onzas 999 a mano son bastante valiosas, prefiero comprar nuevas y embolsar nuevas del 2021 britanias, que soltar 2008 filarmónicas o maples. Y las de tokelau, seguro que le gustan a la gente, las embolsaré también. Tengo a mano 2 britanias de 1998 que me da pena embolsar, prefiero como te digo, comprar nuevas. Lo he hecho para tener stock a mano para el tema de reddit y la plata por gramos, ¿Te imaginas qué locura buscar esas monsterbox de hace años? Tuve un accidente de barco y se hundieron, son irrecuperables.


----------



## estanflacion (8 Abr 2021)

Por comentar que kinesis podría ser una maniobra, recibiendo las ventas de SLV, para descargar compras fisicas o el ETF de confianza PSLV me han baneado. Los administradores del foro reciben dinero de Kinesis. Será eso, o que en el futuro se vendan como wallstreetbets.

Se le ha prohibido temporalmente participar en r / Wallstreetsilver . Esta prohibición tendrá una duración de 7 días. Aún puede ver y suscribirse a r / Wallstreetsilver , pero no podrá publicar ni comentar.

Nota de los moderadores:



> Es posible que se haya perdido en / WallStreetSilver. Este foro permite y fomenta la discusión sobre todas las formas de inversión en plata. Enviar spam al foro con "solo físico" y atacar las opciones de otros no es bienvenido aquí. Estás prohibido durante 7 días. Si continúa enviando spam a otros con este BS, probablemente debería estar con los fósiles en r / Silverbugs .


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> Por comentar que kinesis podría ser una maniobra, recibiendo las ventas de SLV, para descargar compras fisicas o el ETF de confianza PSLV me han baneado. Los administradores del foro reciben dinero de Kinesis. Será eso, o que en el futuro se vendan como wallstreetbets.
> 
> Se le ha prohibido temporalmente participar en r / Wallstreetsilver . Esta prohibición tendrá una duración de 7 días. Aún puede ver y suscribirse a r / Wallstreetsilver , pero no podrá publicar ni comentar.
> 
> Nota de los moderadores:



Sólo tienen unos 6 millones de dólares en plata, aunque sea un fraude no hace mucho daño.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (8 Abr 2021)

Vaya LOCURA con @TradingMetales Evidentemente juegas en otra liga, en todos los sentidos.
En fin, que te cunda amigo, que me cundirá a mi también.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Pilla a este si hay HUEVOS !!!
> Moraleja, por muy grande que seas, siempre habra alguien mas grande que tu.
> 
> 
> ...



Te juro que vi su plata y se lo comenté a una persona cercana. ¿Ves? no puede haber muchos como yo. Esto es una locura mundial, y hay más escondidos, y los que faltan que serán cien veces más grandes que yo, pero pagarán mucho más por el metal. Yo no puedo quedarme atrás, pero ya no me queda mucha fuerza. Esto será como un gran Ponzi donde los primeros les vendemos a los últimos, y al final todos ganan tarde o temprano si aguantan. Pero hay muchas promesas y poca realidad. Y la cuestión más importante, quién podrá aguantar más tiempo su metal, si los usanos o los europeos. Él ha pagado casi el doble que yo por el metal, al llegar tarde, y se va a romper la espalda como quiera moverlo o comerciarlo cuando necesite. Espero que compre luego toneladas de otro tipo de plata para compensar, por su propia salud física.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Abr 2021)

RESUMEN ADELANTADO DE LA SEMANA EN ESPAÑA

Tiendas de metales colapsadas, dueños trabajando 12 y 14 horas al día.

SEMPSA amplía esperas en lingotes a nuevos pedidos, de 8 semanas a 10.

Tiendas de compro-oro plata sin gente que venda y sin nuevo metal a reciclar disponible.

Europeos comprando en España oro y plata. Y no al revés.


EN ESPAÑA SOMOS TONTOS Y COMO EL PRECIO NO SUBE AQUÍ NO PASA NADA.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Abr 2021)

No puedo ver el futuro, pero si dentro de unos meses, me hacen esperar 6 meses para comprar nuevo metal, puede que cuando me vaya a llegar, ya decida vendérselo de nuevo si el precio subió. Y para colmo, impide el comercio rápido como me gusta. Quien no tenga una pila como la mia estará limitado en su comercio y por tanto, como poco, por %, tengo más facilidad de crecimiento que otro nuevo apilador comerciante. Tengo que tener en cuenta no vender demasiado metal si luego tengo que esperar meses.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Abr 2021)

*Perth Mint Tracker: actualización y comentarios sobre las últimas semanas. Desglose de PM y barras chinas en depósito. ¡Las barras de 1 kg se han ido DE NUEVO! ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ORO también.*


Debida diligencia

Al comienzo de Silversqueeze, los canguros desaparecían a una tasa de más de 1000 por día y no podían seguir el ritmo. Eso parece haberse reducido a 250 por día.
En el depósito había pilas (¿hasta 250?) Barras de 1 kg añadidas ayer, pero ya se han ido. Aproximadamente 10 barras de 1000 oz tomadas con 4 agregadas. También he mostrado el desglose entre barras chinas y barras PM.
Resumen: la compresión no asignada funciona lentamente. La Casa de la Moneda apenas se mantiene al día con la demanda. Sin embargo, es evidente que la demanda de canguros se ha reducido drásticamente.
*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ORO*
No suelo hacer el oro, pero lo agrego como recordatorio de que Perth Mint también está recibiendo actualmente una demanda récord de productos de oro. Han tenido que acuñar múltiples denominaciones de monedas y barras durante las últimas semanas. Mientras eso sucede, NO ESTÁN MINANDO PRODUCTOS DE PLATA. Mi punto es que sospecho que no existe un cuello de botella INTENCIONAL de los productos de plata. Solo tienen otro trabajo que necesitan hacer también (prácticamente se agotaron TODOS los lingotes de oro hace un par de semanas).
*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE PLATA NO ASIGNADA*
Algunas cosas han sucedido con plata no asignada en las últimas semanas que son PARCIALMENTE ciertas, sin embargo, han sido exageradas. Solo voy a exponer cuáles son y por qué se han exagerado:
- *Perth Mint ha dejado de pagar la plata NO ASIGNADA porque no puede recibir la entrega dentro de los 10 días* . Esto es simplemente falso. Desde el comienzo de Silversqueeze, cualquiera, con cualquier cantidad de plata sin asignar de hasta 100k Oz ($ 2.5m USD), ha tenido múltiples oportunidades de convertir y recibir entregas en varias denominaciones. Principalmente como barras de 1000 oz, sin embargo, han estado fluyendo muchas barras de 1 kg y algunas barras de 100 oz. Cualquiera con cantidades muy pequeñas de dinero sin asignar podría haber vendido fácilmente su posición y haber comprado canguros en la tienda.
NB: Es absolutamente cierto que durante 2 días en marzo, a algunos clientes no asignados se les dijo que podrían pasar meses antes de que ciertos productos estuvieran disponibles para su asignación. Sin embargo, también les dijeron que si está preparado para tomar barras de 1000 oz o barras de 1 kg, ese producto estará disponible en unas semanas. Terminó siendo de 3 días, lo que significa que el tiempo total máximo que alguien tuvo que esperar fue de 5 días más el tiempo de preparación para la entrega (8 días en total).
- *Perth Mint ha asignado barras chinas a los clientes sin avisarles* . Encuentro esto muy difícil de creer, o al menos, debería haber sido muy claro para cualquiera que convirtiera lo que estaba obteniendo. ¿Por qué? En primer lugar, las barras de 1000 oz NO son barras de 1000 oz exactamente. NO SON FUNGIBLES porque todos tienen pesos ligeramente diferentes que están estampados en ellos. También se serializan y se sellan según la refinería de la que proceden. Cuando se convierte a ASIGNADO en línea, queda muy claro a qué se está convirtiendo. PUEDES ELEGIR TUS BARRAS EXACTAS. Haré un corte y pegado de dos ejemplos:


Información que obtiene cuando convierte a barras de 1000 oz (agregué las etiquetas 'Chinese and Perth Mint Bar a la derecha)
¿Ves el pequeño signo más? Haz clic en eso para agregar esa barra a tu propia asignación. Por lo tanto, a todos los que se convirtieron en línea definitivamente se les dijo de dónde provenía su barra. Refiriéndose a aquellos que llaman por teléfono, me imagino que cualquiera que esté comprando efectivamente un producto de $ 25k USD al menos pediría el número de serie y el peso de su barra. Quiero decir, si compras un auto, ¿dices 'no te preocupes, no me importa el número de registro, solo envíame el auto'? Si el número de serie fuera extraño, ¿no haría la pregunta? La gente pasará una hora investigando qué tostadora deberían comprar por $ 100, pero por alguna extraña razón no dedican tiempo a hacer preguntas sobre la plata que obtienen.
NB: Entiendo que nunca preguntarías eso sobre un producto Minted, pero eso es porque SON fungibles. Si usted es un inversionista que paga $ 25k por barras de 1000 Oz y no sabía que todas tienen pesos diferentes, entonces probablemente necesite reevaluar el tiempo que dedicó a su investigación de inversiones.
1 Comentario
Otorgar
Cuota
Ahorrar
Esconder
Informe



100% de votos a favor


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Abr 2021)

En las últimas horas se han añadido 1200 nuevos miembros, a un ritmo de unos 5 miembros por minuto. Ya paró, cerca de 53000 simios


----------



## Comodoro (11 Abr 2021)

Predicción de precio para una onza de plata a finales de año?


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

Comodoro dijo:


> Predicción de precio para una onza de plata a finales de año?



Que tardarás 6 meses o más en recibirla en tu mano. Así que ponle precio a eso.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

He vendido 2 monster maples a un nuevo espalda plateada. Que tenía plata pero no sabía su valor real, hasta hoy. Forero. Esa es la forma.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> En las últimas horas se han añadido 1200 nuevos miembros, a un ritmo de unos 5 miembros por minuto. Ya paró, cerca de 53000 simios



53718 simios

Esto empieza a crecer a un ritmo del 2% o más al día.


----------



## Manzano1 (11 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> He vendido 2 monster maples a un nuevo espalda plateada. Que tenía plata pero no sabía su valor real, hasta hoy. Forero. Esa es la forma.



Hay fotos de las 21 monster box?


----------



## Manzano1 (11 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Sí, había una por ahí. Un muro de cajas. 60 cajas es la altura del pecho en 4 x 4. No sé porqué lo sé.



A ver si lo localizas, me gustaría ver la foto


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> A ver si lo localizas, me gustaría ver la foto



De momento eso X 3


----------



## Manzano1 (11 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> De momento eso X 3.5



Impresionante


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

No puedo llegar a meses atrás en el reddit, se me explota el explorador. Lo siento, prueba tu.


----------



## la mano negra (11 Abr 2021)

Esto es la rechifla . Un pollo se ha alistado en el ejército de Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . El pollo dice que va a defender su pila con uñas y dientes . Venga quien venga a por lo que es suyo. Enlazo fotografía para que ustedes vean que no es broma .
Bueno, quien dice uñas y dientes en verdad quiere decir con plumas y pico.

Aaahhhh..... Ya son cincuenta y cuatro mil guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque. Y crece el número a un ritmo acelerado. Se escuchan rumores de escasez por todas las partes del planeta.

https://i.redd.it/yjg3sjqxuis61.jpg


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Esto es la rechifla . Un pollo se ha alistado en el ejército de Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . El pollo dice que va a defender su pila con uñas y dientes . Venga quien venga a por lo que es suyo. Enlazo fotografía para que ustedes vean que no es broma .
> Bueno, quien dice uñas y dientes en verdad quiere decir con plumas y pico.
> 
> Aaahhhh..... Ya son cincuenta y cuatro mil guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque. Y crece el número a un ritmo acelerado. Se escuchan rumores de escasez por todas las partes del planeta.
> ...



¿Rumores de escasez? Me escasean tanto los lingotes que he tenido que sacar onzas .999 por no abrir alijo. Y los 30 o 40 que esperaba esta semana ya están endosados. Siguen en espera unos 60 kilos + unos 20 de este fin de semana que no puedo cumplir en al menos 7 días. Gente pagando 1250 € por lingote (no a mi). ¿Qué escasez?


----------



## DPimpon (12 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> ¿Rumores de escasez? Me escasean tanto los lingotes que he tenido que sacar onzas .999 por no abrir alijo. Y los 30 o 40 que esperaba esta semana ya están endosados. Siguen en espera unos 60 kilos + unos 20 de este fin de semana que no puedo cumplir en al menos 7 días. Gente pagando 1250 € por lingote (no a mi). ¿Qué escasez?



Con todos mis respetos y sin intención de contradecirte... me parece rarísimo que a día de hoy alguien pague casi 39€ por onza


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Abr 2021)

DPimpon dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos y sin intención de contradecirte... me parece rarísimo que a día de hoy alguien pague casi 39€ por onza



Pues a 1.5 € compran el gramo Valcambi, que son a 46.6 € la onza. Descubriréis que hay gente que no tiene ni puta idea de metal ni del precio, y que muchos simplemente comprar sin mirar el precio no tienen tiempo que perder. O es plata para regalos, etc... mira un ejemplo, a 1140 € y sin stock. Moneda de plata Kookaburra australiano 2020 1 kilo 9999 1 kg 1000 g de plata


----------



## DPimpon (12 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pues a 1.5 € compran el gramo Valcambi, que son a 46.6 € la onza. Descubriréis que hay gente que no tiene ni puta idea de metal ni del precio, y que muchos simplemente comprar sin mirar el precio no tienen tiempo que perder. O es plata para regalos, etc... mira un ejemplo, a 1140 € y sin stock. Moneda de plata Kookaburra australiano 2020 1 kilo 9999 1 kg 1000 g de plata



Las britanas las tiene a 26.67€ Moneda de plata Britannia 1 oz 2021 1 onza de plata
Ese precio lo tendrán puesto porque no tiene stock


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Abr 2021)

Amazon.com: Lego 1 oz .999 barra de plata vertida a mano: Industrial & Scientific a 50 USD la onza y montones vendidos.






Amazon.com: 1 onza Silver Bullet – 0,45 calibre ACP : Hogar y Cocina


Amazon.com: 1 onza Silver Bullet – 0,45 calibre ACP : Hogar y Cocina



www.amazon.com





Amazon.com: 10 barras de plata pura de un gramo con diseños aleatorios en una bolsa de joyería.: Everything Else a 8 euros el gramo.

Y bueno, mi nueva tienda de Amazon, una locura  Subí lo primero como una prueba y me ha volado.

Y en la tienda de Ortega y Gasset con conde de Peñalver,se venden monedas de kilo a 1200 € (Año del perro, koala, caballo, ox) y SE VENDEN en realidad.


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Abr 2021)

Que yo entiendo que un español piense que es el centro del mundo. Hay mucha más gente y más dinero fuera. Y en ortega y gasset algún turista o rico de la zona.










2020 Year of the Mouse 10kg Silver Bullion Bar | Chards


Buy 2020 Year of the Mouse 10kg Silver Coins! These impressive bullion coins have a mintage of just 100. For more Peth Mint Lunar Series Coins Chards Blackpool.




www.chards.co.uk




al doble de precio del spot, premium 100%.


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Abr 2021)

Mira, una cosa es tacaño y pasar algunos miles. Otra cosa es comprar a lo bestia donde ya te das cuenta que tus papeles y dinero digital es demasiado para comprar algo realmente escaso.


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Abr 2021)

He vendido 4 kilos ahora en mano. Luego recompro 4 en tienda. He ganado unas onzas, comprador satisfecho, y además buen tipo. Gano 1 amigo, Gano unas onzas de peso, simplemente Gano. Y el forero seguirá comprando feliz. Él quería sacar 4 kilos del mercado y al final sacaremos juntos 4 y algo extra. Esa es la forma.


----------



## TradingMetales (13 Abr 2021)

publicado por
u / Jvb-Amsterdam

Hace 5 minutos


*Novia: ¿gastas casi 100k en plata? ¿Estás loco? Yo: ¡Personalmente, creo que estoy muy cuerdo!*


Ganar
No, cariño, cambié papel falso por dinero real.
Añadimos otros 106 canguros por 2746,26 € el fin de semana pasado. Este año cambié 34k € en físico, 33k € en PSLV y otros 10,5k € en existencias mineras. Me emocioné mucho por ustedes chicos ...
El total es de casi 100 miles de euros en activos de plata. ¡Este grupo me dio un empujón para volverme balístico! Sigue acumulando amigos.


----------



## la mano negra (17 Abr 2021)

Los simios yanquis se han lanzado a una nueva ofensiva. El frente bulle de actividad . Muchos guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada vienen desertando de la barraca del brujo de los acertijos matemáticos y están acaparando rocas brillantes para hacer justicia por las maldades que los perversos enanos de pantalones cortos han cometido.
Ahí va música para inspirar el momento. Por cierto , están recordando a sus antepasados y a Washington cuando cruzó el Potomac .


----------



## dalmore_12y (17 Abr 2021)

Joder, la peña ... Impresionante.
Estoy siguien el hilo de reddit solo por ver las fotos de algunos...


----------



## Atolladero (21 Abr 2021)

Creo que llego la hora...

Antes de entrar en combate golpeemos nuestras armas y que produzcan enormes chispas y gritemos ¡Desperta Plata!¡ Matem, matem! "Sant Jordi!" ¡Aragón! ¡Santiago y cierra España!...


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

Los Lingotes del Raideo del Viernes me llegan con retraso, me los traen todos mañana. Ciode también tiene stock y le llega más el viernes listo para otro raideo. Preparen sus criptos para empezar a acumular granalla en sacos con SafeSilver, convertibles a lingotes o monedas.


----------



## la mano negra (23 Abr 2021)

Ya son cerca de sesenta y dos mil guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada los que se han apuntado a la columna principal de ataque . Acabo de leer el testimonio de una mujer que se ha alistado recientement , recordando a su abuelo que , siendo niña ella , les regalaba monedas a ella y a su primo . Me ha emocionado leer palabras tan prístinas y puras de amor y respeto . El ritmo de crecimiento va creciendo . Poco a poco , van acudiendo gentes al rumor de los acontecimientos , preguntando qué es lo que está pasando e interesándose por obtener respuestas que nadie les quiere dar. Lo que en un principio fue un garbancito de nieve echado a rodar por la ladera de la montaña abajo se está convirtiendo en un alud inmenso. Tortugas , gorilas , toros y ballenas componen este ejército que está exigiendo justicia .


----------



## brigante 88 (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## la mano negra (27 Abr 2021)

PFRRRSSSS.... SLUIRGHHHHH.... FFMMMMASJOAIEA..... UIIIIIILLLL.... ¡ Atención , atención ! Este es un mensaje radiado para todas las fuerzas de la Resistencia . La luz de la Victoria alumbrará en la Tierra a los animalillos que han vivido oprimidos y tiranizados más pronto que tarde.
Repito .... ¡ ESTE ES UN MENSAJE PARA TODAS LAS FUERZAS DE LA RESISTENCIA !

Desde el Estado Mayor de las fuerzas simias de los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada se nos manda la siguiente directiva , por la cual se invita a todos los guerrilleros a escala mundial a lanzar un ataque contra las fuerzas opresoras de los Enanos de Calzones Cortos en torno al día 1 de Mayo, día de todos los gorilas, del presente año. Se invita a Tortugas , Gorilas , Toros y Ballenas a atacar a las fuerzas enaniles calzonescortescas con todo lo que tengan a mano , preferiblemente rocas brillantes . Que cada uno haga lo que pueda . No tiene por qué ser el mismo día 1 . Puede ser varios días antes o varios días después. Los Enanos van a pagar un alto precio por habernos robado nuestros plátanos . 
¡¡¡¡¡AL ATAQUEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## la mano negra (27 Abr 2021)

Los yanquis están recordando a éste del cuadro cuando cruzó el río Delaware . Ni Julio César cruzando el Rubicón quedó tan bien retratado.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Delaware_by_Emanuel_Leutze,_MMA-NYC,_1851.jpg


----------



## Beto (27 Abr 2021)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Joder, la peña ... Impresionante.
> Estoy siguien el hilo de reddit solo por ver las fotos de algunos...



Madre mía....
Parece un terminator a piezas


----------



## quaver (27 Abr 2021)

¿Habéis visto ésta? Si son de 1kg... hay más de 300.


----------



## quaver (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## EseEfeLegionario (28 Abr 2021)

Sigo viendo las monedas al mismo precio que hace meses, incluso más baratas, para ser tan inminente no parece que lleve un ritmo frenético


----------



## quaver (28 Abr 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Sigo viendo las monedas al mismo precio que hace meses, incluso más baratas, para ser tan inminente no parece que lleve un ritmo frenético



Si no deseas comprarlas, comparte enlaces.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (29 Abr 2021)

quaver dijo:


> Si no deseas comprarlas, comparte enlaces.



Los de la veta de oro

cuándo creéis que explotará? Estamos aún en el inicio? Reedit es la punta de lanza y no llegan a los 100k


----------



## la mano negra (29 Abr 2021)

Comienza la Masacre del Primero de Mayo. Ya muchos gorilas se han lanzado al ataque sin esperar a que llegue el Primero de Mayo. Mantengan la línea , mantengan la presión ,fuego a discreción sobre las líneas enemigas, no decaigan , guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . Son ustedes la vanguardia de algo que va a tornarse mundial. De lo profundo de las alcantarillas de Internet una fuerza incontenible va a hacer reventar el suelo bajo los pies de millones de borregos sumisos y frente a las narices de los encolerizados Enanos de Calzones Cortos.


----------



## estanflacion (30 Abr 2021)

Estimados clientes, debido a la gran demanda, todos los pedidos realizados entre el 30 de abril y el 4 de mayo se enviarán el 5 de mayo. 




__





Silver Bars | Europa Bullion


Europabullion.com offers low premium investment silver bars. We offer silver coin bars as well, which are VAT-free. We ship the very same day.




europabullion.com


----------



## quaver (30 Abr 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> Estimados clientes, debido a la gran demanda, todos los pedidos realizados entre el 30 de abril y el 4 de mayo se enviarán el 5 de mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subo a 28 días:

_Due to increased demand, please allow at least 28 days for the shipping / collection of orders_

Suisse Gold - Precious Metals Dealers

_

_


----------



## la mano negra (30 Abr 2021)

Pastad , pastad, mansos corderitos en los verdes valles en donde pérfidos personajes os pastorean con primor. Triscad las verdes yerbas que dentro de poco ya no veréis. Creed en todo lo que ellos os dicen. Camino del matadero pronto iréis. Y los gorilas andaremos enriscados por las sierras , resistiendo con uñas y dientes a la tiranía. Oscuras son las nubes de la tempestad que rauda se aproxima .


----------



## la mano negra (30 Abr 2021)




----------



## la mano negra (30 Abr 2021)




----------



## la mano negra (1 May 2021)

"Acta non verba"


----------



## la mano negra (1 May 2021)

Esos son tíos con dos cojones .Esos son Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . Están reventando a los Enanos de Calzones Cortos . Ya se enterarán ustedes de lo que está sucediendo algún día. Mano Negra estuvo en lo alto de la colina viendo como los gorilas atacaban el Primero de Mayo de 2021 . Yo estuve aquí. Y fui testigo de lo que pasó. Están haciendo Historia. Me dejan sin palabras.


----------



## Carles Lòpes (1 May 2021)

La Policía detiene a dos escoltas de Iglesias por agredir a agentes en el mitin de Vox en Vallecas


La Brigada Provincial de Información de Madrid atribuye a dos empleados del departamento de Seguridad de Podemos un papel de liderazgo en las agresiones a la Policía en el acto electoral del partido de Abascal




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## la mano negra (3 May 2021)

Les presento al joven Troy , brujo y alma espiritual de los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . Él , desde las brumas, en la espesura de las montañas Runga-Runga controla los movimientos de sus acólitos y seguidores y les llevará a la victoria segura.


----------



## TradingMetales (3 May 2021)

más de 3000 miembros nuevos en menos de 24 horas. Las vallas comenzaron a hacer efecto. Me vuelvo a WSS, nos vemos por allí.


----------



## Orooo (3 May 2021)

Se les va de las manos


----------



## la mano negra (3 May 2021)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ A SACOOOOOO...... !!!!!


----------



## Spielzeug (3 May 2021)

Me encuentro esto en la primera página que he mirado para comprar metales con libras esterlinas:

HIGH DEMAND: Due to very high demand new orders may take 1 - 3 business days to be dispatched. *Ordering of silver products is paused until further notice*. Please note our office will be closed on Monday 3rd May and dispatch will resume from Tuesday 4th May. 

Es en Buy Gold Bullion Online in Europe | BullionByPost Europe

Sabéis de alguna tienda en UK que envíe y sea de confianza?


----------



## estanflacion (3 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me encuentro esto en la primera página que he mirado para comprar metales con libras esterlinas:
> 
> HIGH DEMAND: Due to very high demand new orders may take 1 - 3 business days to be dispatched. *Ordering of silver products is paused until further notice*. Please note our office will be closed on Monday 3rd May and dispatch will resume from Tuesday 4th May.
> 
> ...








Buy Gold Bullion - The UK's No.1 Bullion Dealer | BullionByPost ®


Buy Gold Bullion at BullionByPost®, the UK's No.1 Online Gold Bullion Company. Buying Gold and Silver Bullion is Easy at Low Prices with Free Insured UK Delivery.




www.bullionbypost.co.uk


----------



## estanflacion (3 May 2021)

__





Silver Bullion Bars & Coins | Gold & Platinum | Europa Bullion


VAT-free Silver Coins & Bars, Highest quality Gold, Platinum, Palladium Products. Same day dispatch. UPS delivery available. Insured by VIG. Prices start from only 1.5% over spot. Secure online payments.




europabullion.com


----------



## TradingMetales (3 May 2021)

Me han entrado las ansias y he pagado con premium unas monedas de los signos del zodiaco de tokelau. Que como ya tenían precio fijo, no ha subido hoy. Este veneno es imparable, y yo de vacaciones metaleras y sin casi stock.


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2021)




----------



## Eldetabarnia (4 May 2021)

Hoy ha subido un 3,5%, 1 dólar exacto


----------



## dalmore_12y (4 May 2021)

70 libras...casi 32 kg!!


----------



## la mano negra (8 May 2021)

Me he pasado unos días sin poder acceder a Burbuja . Un cartelito me anunciaba que no podía entrar porque estaba bloqueado y que el día 7 a las 13:00 horas podría hacerlo. No sé a qué ha sido debido ni nadie me da norte por el momento de la razón. 
Vivimos momentos históricos interesantes. Estense atentos que camarón que se duerme , se lo lleva la corriente.


----------



## la mano negra (8 May 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 649340



¿ No me digan ustedes que no son tiernos estos bichillos ? Dan ganas de pertenecer a una familia así. Inocencia y brutalidad a partes iguales.


----------



## Daviot (9 May 2021)




----------



## Daviot (9 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me encuentro esto en la primera página que he mirado para comprar metales con libras esterlinas:
> 
> HIGH DEMAND: Due to very high demand new orders may take 1 - 3 business days to be dispatched. *Ordering of silver products is paused until further notice*. Please note our office will be closed on Monday 3rd May and dispatch will resume from Tuesday 4th May.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daviot (9 May 2021)

__





Buy Gold & Silver Bullion Coins & Bars | UK Coins | Chards


Buy & sell coins & bullion. Chard 1964 are Bullion Dealer of the Year 2018! Investment gold & silver at low premiums & insured delivery. UK coins inc sovereigns & Britannias




www.chards.co.uk









__





Atkinsons Bullion: Buy Gold & Silver Coins & Bullion Bars UK


---




atkinsonsbullion.com









__





All Products Archives







www.silvertrader.uk


----------



## Daviot (9 May 2021)

Interesante lo que se ve en esta imagen.







Lo habéis visto ?

Al cartel de fondo me refiero.


----------



## brigante 88 (9 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Interesante lo que se ve en esta imagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena hucha para meter onzas...


----------



## Beto (9 May 2021)

Me estoy concentrando....he conseguido ver la onza....a ver si luego veo el cartel xD


----------



## la mano negra (9 May 2021)

Si estás leyendo ésto , tú eres la Resistencia.


----------



## la mano negra (16 May 2021)




----------



## skifi (17 May 2021)

Hoy en la puerta del colegio los padres hablaban de que había que comprar plata, que lo habían oído por varios sitios, y que “los fondos se estaban agotando” (sic.) …y me han venido a la cabeza dos posibilidades: o esto es como el limpiabotas que va a invertir en bolsa, o es que hay mucho burbujo suelto por ahí…


----------



## la mano negra (28 May 2021)

Ya van cerca de ochenta y siete mil guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque . En estos momentos hay cinco mil metidos en la trinchera pegando tiros. Hay muchos testimonios de Gorilas declarando episodios de escasez de munición en los puestos avanzados de los Enanos de Calzones Cortos. La escasez de munición se extiende.


----------



## la mano negra (29 May 2021)

Un gorila de espalda plateada acaba de decir algo que es muy acertado : esta no es una guerra meramente material sino , sobre todo , espiritual. Es la lucha por la libertad.


----------



## Kalevala (29 May 2021)

Ayer cambié mi posición de SLV a PSLV, me paso al físico (virtual)


----------



## la mano negra (29 May 2021)

Hoy , JMbullion COMPRA a cualquiera que le ponga sobre la mesa un águila a 33,52 . Hoy , el mercado oficial dice que esa águila tiene que valer 27,92.
¿ Quién de los dos miente ?


----------



## la mano negra (29 May 2021)

Los físicos virtuales no son físicos.


----------



## la mano negra (29 May 2021)

El ejército guerrillero sigue creciendo y creciendo. Ya hay noventa y cuatro mil Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados . En línea de batalla , en estos momentos , hay más de dos mil. Los puestos avanzados de observación de la tiranía siguen dando síntomas de escasez de munición en los rifirrafes constantes en los que se ven envueltos sin cesar simios tan combativos y con tanta fe en la victoria final. Esta es una guerra contra la tiranía más cruel imaginable en ciernes y en defensa de la libertad.
¡ Vivan los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada !


----------



## la mano negra (29 May 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


>



Son matemáticas , nada más que matemáticas.


----------



## frankie83 (30 May 2021)

skifi dijo:


> Hoy en la puerta del colegio los padres hablaban de que había que comprar plata, que lo habían oído por varios sitios, y que “los fondos se estaban agotando” (sic.) …y me han venido a la cabeza dos posibilidades: o esto es como el limpiabotas que va a invertir en bolsa, o es que hay mucho burbujo suelto por ahí…



Hombre antes de llamar “al limpiabotas” déjale subir por lo menos a 40/50 y porque no a 100, así nos quedamos con alguna ganancia, porque de momento poco hemos raspado


----------



## Red Star (30 May 2021)

ké dise loko?


----------



## Red Star (30 May 2021)

Comprad toda la plata que queráis, a mí me da igual.


----------



## la mano negra (2 Jun 2021)

A alguien le están sobrando palets. Los venden para leña .
https://i.redd.it/u2au9xrkrn271.jpg


----------



## TradingMetales (2 Jun 2021)

Comunicados de prensa del Silver Institute / Se PREVÉ QUE LA DEMANDA DE PLATA PARA PRODUCTOS ELECTRÓNICOS IMPRESOS Y FLEXIBLES CONSUMIRÁ 615 MILLONES DE ONZAS DE PLATA HASTA EL 2030
*SE PREVÉ QUE LA DEMANDA DE PLATA POR PRODUCTOS ELECTRÓNICOS IMPRESOS Y FLEXIBLES CONSUMIRÁ 615 MILLONES DE ONZAS DE PLATA HASTA EL 2030*

Publicado el _19 05, 2021_
(Washington, DC - 19 de mayo de 2021) Se pronostica que la demanda de plata para productos electrónicos impresos y flexibles aumentará un 54 por ciento, de 48 millones de onzas (Moz) en 2021 a 74 Moz en 2030, consumiendo 615 millones de onzas para estas aplicaciones durante el 10- año, ya que este mercado continúa madurando y expandiéndose. La electrónica impresa y flexible es vital para la evolución de las tecnologías electrónicas, ya que son pilares en una amplia gama de productos, incluidos sensores de temperatura, presión, movimiento, iluminación, humedad relativa, radar, frecuencia cardíaca y monóxido de carbono. Otras aplicaciones incluyen su uso en dispositivos conectados a Internet, electrónica médica y portátil, pantallas para electrodomésticos, teléfonos móviles, computadoras y tabletas, dispositivos médicos, automotriz y electrónica de consumo.





_Demanda de plata del mercado de productos electrónicos impresos y flexibles.
Fuente: Precious Metals Commodity Management LLC_
Según un nuevo Informe de tendencias del mercado publicado hoy por el Silver Institute, “Plata en electrónica impresa y flexible”, escrito por la consultora de metales preciosos Precious Metals Commodity Management, la plata seguirá desempeñando un papel fundamental en esta aplicación. El informe examina el uso de metales preciosos en varios mercados electrónicos. También evalúa la demanda actual de plata por sector del mercado, los fundamentos de la electrónica impresa y flexible, y concluye con un pronóstico para el uso de la plata en esta aplicación hasta 2030.
Los fabricantes están incorporando productos electrónicos impresos y flexibles en sus dispositivos y productos porque son flexibles, personalizables, innovadores y portátiles. Dado que muchos de estos componentes electrónicos se pueden procesar en un sustrato de rollo a rollo o de área grande, su costo y capacidad de fabricación hacen que estas tecnologías sean extremadamente atractivas. Por ejemplo, la electrónica impresa y flexible se utiliza cada vez más en etiquetas y embalajes para productos minoristas y operaciones logísticas de almacén. Son vitales para los edificios inteligentes que dependen de sistemas totalmente integrados que comparten información esencial utilizando sensores conectados a Internet para controlar HVAC, iluminación, seguridad, energía, acceso, monitoreo de seguridad y otras aplicaciones.
La plata es el metal más conductor del mundo y es un componente clave en prácticamente todas las aplicaciones electrónicas, incluida la electrónica de consumo, electrónica automotriz, sistemas microelectrónicos, LED (diodos emisores de luz) y pantallas LED orgánicas, energía fotovoltaica, semiconductores y componentes de distribución de energía. A medida que el mundo avanza hacia una mayor conectividad, que requerirá mayores cantidades de electrificación, la plata seguirá siendo vital para la expansión de las tecnologías electrónicas flexibles e impresas.
Para descargar el informe complementario, haga clic aquí .


----------



## grom (2 Jun 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Ayer cambié mi posición de SLV a PSLV, me paso al físico (virtual)



Que broker?


----------



## Kalevala (2 Jun 2021)

grom dijo:


> Que broker?



Interactive Brokers, por?


----------



## grom (2 Jun 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Interactive Brokers, por?



Por saberlo. Me cuesta utilizar brokers "extranjeros"


----------



## Kalevala (2 Jun 2021)

grom dijo:


> Por saberlo. Me cuesta utilizar brokers "extranjeros"



Cuando los pruebes ya no volveras a los españoles.

Parafraseando a las follanegros
Once you go abroad, you'll never come a board.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Jun 2021)

La batalla que se está librando por la cota 28 está siendo épica . Se intuye con gran convencimiento que una vez que el ataque lanzado por los guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada se lleve esa cota por delante, la cota 30 rápidamente caerá . Por eso es importantísimo para los Enanos de Calzones Cortos mantener esa posición de forma preventiva para que los gorilas no lleguen a la cota 30 . Es absolutamente prioritario en las circunstancias actuales que esa cota no caiga . Esa cota es la puerta del infierno . Si cae , se abrirán las puertas del infierno . La posible caída de esta cota armaría tal polvareda y escándalo y llamaría la atención de tantos oportunistas deseosos de apuntarse a caballo ganador que la ola de ataque que comenzaron los ardorosos guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada se tornaría incontenible para los Calzones Cortos.


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Jun 2021)

Retrasos de 8 a 10 semanas en las nuevas britanias, comunicado oficial.


----------



## la mano negra (6 Jun 2021)

A las 06:32 , hora peninsular española , del día 6 de Junio de 2021 , la columna principal de ataque de los guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada ha llegado a tener su alistado número cien mil. Ya han llegado al redondo número 100.000 . Hace 77 años , a esta misma hora , se iniciaba el día D que inició el desembarco de Normandía en la Bretaña francesa. Mano Negra estuvo aquí y fue testigo de un acontecimiento que tendrá , no me cabe la menor duda , una repercusión muy importante en el devenir histórico futuro. Estos tíos van a dar mucha guerra.


----------



## octan (6 Jun 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> A las 06:32 , hora peninsular española , del día 6 de Junio de 2021 , la columna principal de ataque de los guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada ha llegado a tener su alistado número cien mil. Ya han llegado al redondo número 100.000 . Hace 77 años , a esta misma hora , se iniciaba el día D que inició el desembarco de Normandía en la Bretaña francesa. Mano Negra estuvo aquí y fue testigo de un acontecimiento que tendrá , no me cabe la menor duda , una repercusión muy importante en el devenir histórico futuro. Estos tíos van a dar mucha guerra.



Vamos a darla, sin duda. 

Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -VCR- (7 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Dime que inversion mejor ves y cambiare de opinion. Y espero que no me digas que vas a ahorrar en FIAT.



Poseo bastante fiat y no se que puñetas hacer con él.

Ya tengo el 50% de mi patrimonio en oro/plata y me encuentro titubeante si debo comprar más metal.

Estoy considerando hasta hacer acopio de sal, mecheros, botellas de alcohol y etc. o comprar libros u otro tipo de bienes/objetos que sepa que van a aumentar su valor o al menos mantenerlo.

Lo que no me genera ningún tipo de duda es que todo lo que quiero poseer debe ser tangible y que no cuente con riesgo de contrapartida de ningún tipo.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2021)

Si cada vez te dan menos dinero por los papeles fiat, no significa que tu fiat se está muriendo? digo yo.... Y si no quieres IVA contacta conmigo.


----------



## Silver94 (7 Jun 2021)

Yo la mayoría de la plata la compré a 17 - 20 euros la onza. También me da vértigo pagar los precios actuales, últimamente voy a por oro y listo.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Jun 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> La batalla que se está librando por la cota 28 está siendo épica . Se intuye con gran convencimiento que una vez que el ataque lanzado por los guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada se lleve esa cota por delante, la cota 30 rápidamente caerá . Por eso es importantísimo para los Enanos de Calzones Cortos mantener esa posición de forma preventiva para que los gorilas no lleguen a la cota 30 . Es absolutamente prioritario en las circunstancias actuales que esa cota no caiga . Esa cota es la puerta del infierno . Si cae , se abrirán las puertas del infierno . La posible caída de esta cota armaría tal polvareda y escándalo y llamaría la atención de tantos oportunistas deseosos de apuntarse a caballo ganador que la ola de ataque que comenzaron los ardorosos guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada se tornaría incontenible para los Calzones Cortos.



pero si ya los pasamos abundantemente la semana pasada. no entiendo estos mensajes miticos basados en la nada


----------



## Atolladero (9 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> pero si ya los pasamos abundantemente la semana pasada. no entiendo estos mensajes miticos basados en la nada



Pues ahí lleva bailando varios días, va a tener razón la mano negra...hay que dinamitar los 28 y camino franco hasta la siguiente trinchera unos puntos más arriba. Ánimo "camarrrrrrrradas simios" lo tenemos casi hecho ¡Dabai!


----------



## kawalimit (9 Jun 2021)

-VCR- dijo:


> Poseo bastante fiat y no se que puñetas hacer con él.
> 
> Ya tengo el 50% de mi patrimonio en oro/plata y me encuentro titubeante si debo comprar más metal.
> 
> ...



Estoy exactamente en el mismo punto que tú. La bolsa no me atrae en absoluto y las cryptos me dan auténtico pavor, pero es que llega un momento en que apilar más y más metal genera dudas (jugártelo todo a una carta, aunque la veas como ganadora, no parece una buena estrategia de inversión). Y para la inversión tangible en plan madmaxista (sal, herramientas, alcohol, etc.) se necesita muuuuucho espacio si vas medianamente en serio... Está la cosa complicada para perfiles como el nuestro. Sólo veo salida en el sector inmobiliario (¿tierras de cultivo?), con lo bueno y lo malo que ello implica.


----------



## -VCR- (11 Jun 2021)

kawalimit dijo:


> Estoy exactamente en el mismo punto que tú. La bolsa no me atrae en absoluto y las cryptos me dan auténtico pavor, pero es que llega un momento en que apilar más y más metal genera dudas (jugártelo todo a una carta, aunque la veas como ganadora, no parece una buena estrategia de inversión). Y para la inversión tangible en plan madmaxista (sal, herramientas, alcohol, etc.) se necesita muuuuucho espacio si vas medianamente en serio... Está la cosa complicada para perfiles como el nuestro. Sólo veo salida en el sector inmobiliario (¿tierras de cultivo?), con lo bueno y lo malo que ello implica.



Yo ya he decidido cosillas:

He entrado prudentemente en renta variable con compras muy concretas.

Las criptos no me gustan. Han sido una buena oportunidad de pelotazo pero considero que entrar ahora es un error. Cotizan muchísimo mas alto de lo que valen en realidad.

Estoy comprando objetos que sé que no perderán su valor. No me refiero a figuras coleccionables de los Caballeros del Zodiaco que quien sabe quién pueda querer comprarlas dentro de unos decenios sino objetos sin coste de mantenimiento, duraderos y que tengan algún uso o utilidad.

Yo si dispongo de espacio: considerable en mi primera residencia y casi ilimitado en mi segunda residencia. Tengo espacio para montarme un buen acopio de latunes. Además esta segunda residencia sería un buen plan de escape para huir en caso de que la vida en la megalópolis se degrade considerablemente en un futuro. Es un buen lugar alejado del mundo pero también cuenta con sus inconvenientes. Si me da por el acopio comprare sal, aceita de oliva y conservas sobretodo. También mecheros. Muchos mecheros.

Sinceramente si hay algo que no solo me gustaría sino que creo que debo poseer es “plomo”. El problema es cómo obtenerlo. Se puede obtener legalmente pero en realidad adquirirlo de forma legal no es realmente poseerlo. Tiene riesgos de contrapartida enormes. Cambios en la legislación, todo está registrado, renovación de licencias, etc. Poseer “plomo” de forma legal y creer que te pertenece es como creer que posees plata porque vas cargado de SLV en tu cartera.

Comprar terrenos agrícolas es una opción pero no cualquier terreno sirve para la agricultura extensiva y los que valen y tienen acceso a agua son carillos. Los terrenos de pasto arbustivo suelen ser mas baratos. Puede ser una opción.

Dispongo de muchísimas herramientas pero aún más importante que disponer de ellas es saber darles un uso adecuado. Poseer los conocimientos para construir, reparar, modificar. La habilidad para construir y reparar está muy infravalorada y me parece vital. Hoy a diferencia de antaño dependemos de terceros casi para todo. Saber construir por ti mismo te hará destacar sobre los otros.


----------



## kawalimit (11 Jun 2021)

-VCR- dijo:


> Yo ya he decidido cosillas:
> 
> He entrado prudentemente en renta variable con compras muy concretas.
> 
> ...



En lo referente al tipo de activos que comentas, contar con sitio físico para almacenarlos sin estrecheces es una enorme ventaja. El aceite no tengo claro que lo puedas almacenar en plan "inversión", puesto que tiende a degradarese a una velocidad mayor que otros alimentos (tendrías que tenerlo en envases adecuados, protegidos de la luz, de cambios de temperatura, etc.), pero coincido en el resto. Respecto al "plomo", efectivamente es como dices; nunca esas herramientas serán realmente tuyas... pero siempre puedes pensar en ellas en términos de "conocimiento". Saber usar esas herramientas (y cualquier otras), limpiarlas y mantenerlas también es una inversión, incluso aún no teniendo su propiedad. Por no hablar del tema de la recarga...

Por cierto, por si no lo conoces y te sirve de algo... el forero Navarroide se curró en ESTE HILO un exhaustivo listado de "inversiones" madmaxistas. Igual puedes sacar alguna idea más.


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (13 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Silver Squeeze Pt. 2, organized by Ivan Bayoukhi
> 
> 
> The forthcoming silver movement will be Epic... Months or… Ivan Bayoukhi needs your support for Silver Squeeze Pt. 2
> ...



Aportación realizada.


----------



## la mano negra (15 Jun 2021)

Según rumores dignos de no ser tenidos en cuenta , un gorila alemán presta testimonio anónimo de que en su última incursión guerrillera en un puesto avanzado de vigilancia enemiga , se ha enterado que las tropas de los Calzones Cortos se hallan sin apenas munición ya para responder a los ataques gorileros y que no tienen cartuchos de una onza disponibles y no saben cuando van a mandarles suministros , a pesar de que oficialmente afirman tenerlos. El puesto avanzado se llama Fuerte Heubach Edelmetalle. 
Lo dicho , son solamente rumores.


----------



## la mano negra (17 Jun 2021)

La artillería de los Calzones Cortos está bombardeando hoy a los simios con toneladas de confetti. El estruendo y estrépito que hacen sus cañones están sembrando el terror entre los borreguitos del mundo entero que escuchan a la artillería de los amos , atemorizados y temblorosos . Piensan los sumisos borreguitos que los gorilas están recibiendo su castigo por haberse rebelado contra los amos y que cuando termine el bombardeo , no podrá quedar ni un solo simio vivo ante tamaña demostración de fuerza y poderío artillero . Inmensas cortinas de confetti llueven sin parar sobre las cabezas de los rudos gorilas que se quedan perplejos viendo lo que les están tirando los enanos de Calzones Cortos. Los rudos gorilas esperaban una batalla mucho más cruenta en la que la artillería enemigo haría llover sobre sus cabezas metal y metralla.
Y les están tirando confetti.
Los gorilas se ríen . Los borregos balan y se estremecen muertos de miedo ante el ruido y la algarabía.


----------



## Daviot (18 Jun 2021)

Hold the line !!!


----------



## la mano negra (18 Jun 2021)

Las ametralladoras gorilas disparan balas de verdad , no confetti como los enanos de Calzones Cortos . Aquí se ven las cajas de cartuchos selladas y listas para su uso.
¡Muerte a la tiranía ! ¡Abajo la dictadura vacunista!
https://preview.redd.it/990hbnk2ey5...bp&s=4e1640020d8bc13724b08fc1d74a9c9e13381e71


----------



## la mano negra (19 Jun 2021)

Hoy en JM bullion compran las águilas a 30,40 . Hoy , los Calzones Cortos dicen que eso mismo tiene que valer 25,80.
¿ Quién miente como un bellaco ?


----------



## la mano negra (27 Jun 2021)

La estrategia de un gorila es simple pero aplastante. Contra esa estrategia no valen cancamusas , engaños ni operaciones de relaciones públicas . Es como un bombardeo de alfombra . Lo aplasta todo a su paso.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jun 2021)

Como va el tema ?....


----------



## Silver94 (29 Jun 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Como va el tema ?....



Uff, los de los cortos siguen acojonados por esa avalancha de gorilas. En estos cuatro meses los gorilas han cambiado las reglas del juego XD


----------



## la mano negra (4 Jul 2021)

Los yanquis están desempolvando los mosquetes con los que se liberaron de la tiranía de un rey inglés y recordando lo que son y de donde vienen.


----------



## la mano negra (4 Jul 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Como va el tema ?....



Nada , sin problemas . Aquí no hay nada que ver . Todo está bajo control . Quédese usted tranquilo . Estos gorilillas no van a ir muy lejos. Los tienen perfectamente controlados.


----------



## la mano negra (9 Jul 2021)

Los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada reivindican la figura de los hermanos Hunt, unos hombres que en la década de los setenta quisieron arrinconar el mercado de la plata y al final perdieron en su pelea , derrotados y humillados . Una cuadrilla de piojosos gorilas pretende acabar el trabajo que dos multimillonarios no pudieron hacer ¿ Podrán lograrlo ? ¿ El entusiasmo combativo que derrochan a manos llenas se verá recompensado alguna vez ?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Jul 2021)

Se va Ud. de vacasiones Sir ?....Si necesita que le cuide algun Gorililla digamelo nomas.....


----------



## la mano negra (20 Jul 2021)

Calcule usted mismo la magnitud de la "ostieja". En JM Bullion ya pagan por un águila americana 29,77 cuando los mercados oficiales dicen que eso mismo debería de tener un precio , chispa más o menos de 25,17. La diferencia entre el precio ficticio y el real ya se ha ampliado a un 20 por ciento y subiendo. Y eso si no nos ponemos exquisitos y buscamos productos especiales . Porque si se nos antoja buscar productos especiales , la diferencia entre la ficción y la realidad se torna delirante , como si nos asomáramos a un precipicio. Hay un águila que ofrecen por ella 585,27. Son ustedes como los nazis , anuncian apabullantes victorias contra el enemigo cada vez más cercanas a Berlín. Sigan negando la realidad y queriendo envenenar a la población con sus inyecciones letales.


----------



## MIP (20 Jul 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Calcule usted mismo la magnitud de la "ostieja". En JM Bullion ya pagan por un águila americana 29,77 cuando los mercados oficiales dicen que eso mismo debería de tener un precio , chispa más o menos de 25,17. La diferencia entre el precio ficticio y el real ya se ha ampliado a un 20 por ciento y subiendo. Y eso si no nos ponemos exquisitos y buscamos productos especiales . Porque si se nos antoja buscar productos especiales , la diferencia entre la ficción y la realidad se torna delirante , como si nos asomáramos a un precipicio. Hay un águila que ofrecen por ella 585,27. Son ustedes como los nazis , anuncian apabullantes victorias contra el enemigo cada vez más cercanas a Berlín. Sigan negando la realidad y queriendo envenenar a la población con sus inyecciones letales.



Comparar el precio de la plata spot con el de un producto terminado como un ASE no tiene ningún sentido. 

Un 20% de premium no es tanta diferencia, históricamente, a estos precios. ¿O es que la Mint y los dealers no pueden ganarse la vida?


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Jul 2021)

Pues yo me he pillado unas Britannias...


----------



## la mano negra (20 Jul 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Comparar el precio de la plata spot con el de un producto terminado como un ASE no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> Un 20% de premium no es tanta diferencia, históricamente, a estos precios. ¿O es que la Mint y los dealers no pueden ganarse la vida?



Cuando sea de un cincuenta usted seguirá diciendo lo mismo. Aquí no pasa nada . Nunca ha pasado nada . Nunca va a pasar nada . Pero no es así.


----------



## MIP (21 Jul 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Cuando sea de un cincuenta usted seguirá diciendo lo mismo. Aquí no pasa nada . Nunca ha pasado nada . Nunca va a pasar nada . Pero no es así.



No, no seguiré diciendo lo mismo. El año pasado lo tuvimos del 80% por ejemplo. 

Pero lo que has comparado antes sigue siendo una tontería y había que decírtelo.


----------



## Atolladero (9 Sep 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Cuando sea de un cincuenta usted seguirá diciendo lo mismo. Aquí no pasa nada . Nunca ha pasado nada . Nunca va a pasar nada . Pero no es así.



¿Cómo lo ves mano negra? Echo en falta tu seguimiento


----------



## la mano negra (20 Sep 2021)

Atolladero dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo ves mano negra? Echo en falta tu seguimiento



Estoy muy ocupado últimamente en el frente de las "vacunas" y no puedo pasarme por esta trinchera . Aquel sector del frente es mucho más prioritario. Quieren envenenar a toda la población. Ya han conseguido inocular a la mitad . Me paso por aquí para informar que el Ejército guerrillero de los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada ya tiene alistados en sus filas a 130.000 incondicionales a lo largo y ancho del mundo. Están muy subidos y la inflación en Estados Unidos la están notando mucho más que aquí. Saben con fervor místico que el Régimen les está engañando de forma totalmente flagrante.
¡Salud y fuerza , compañeros !


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Sep 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Estoy muy ocupado últimamente en el frente de las "vacunas" y no puedo pasarme por esta trinchera . Aquel sector del frente es mucho más prioritario. Quieren envenenar a toda la población. Ya han conseguido inocular a la mitad . Me paso por aquí para informar que el Ejército guerrillero de los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada ya tiene alistados en sus filas a 130.000 incondicionales a lo largo y ancho del mundo. Están muy subidos y la inflación en Estados Unidos la están notando mucho más que aquí. Saben con fervor místico que el Régimen les está engañando de forma totalmente flagrante.
> ¡Salud y fuerza , compañeros !



Estoy contigo, mas centrado en las vacunas y además me tienen que operar. 

Lo de la plata no va a parar, ya hay escasez industrial. Lo del papel y si no permiten salir onzas de comex, es otra cosa.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Sep 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Estoy contigo, mas centrado en las vacunas y además me tienen que operar.
> 
> Lo de la plata no va a parar, ya hay escasez industrial. Lo del papel y si no permiten salir onzas de comex, es otra cosa.



Le deseo que todo vaya bien . Cuidese , Trading Metales. Y ya nos cuenta como le ha salido esa operación, la cual espero que sea poca cosa.


----------



## la mano negra (1 Oct 2021)

¡ Noticias frescas ! La columna principal de ataque de ciberguerrilleros , Gorilas de Espalda Plateada ,ya ha llegado a los 135.000 combatientes. Los Enanos de Calzones Cortos están disparando con toda su artillería esperando sembrar el desaliento y la duda entre las filas de atacantes que cada vez se crecen más y empujan con más vigor. No hacen caso de nada que les pueda decir la tele ni los datos oficiales , a los cuales consideran carentes de todo interés y siguen presionando sobre la oferta minorista para hacerla colapsar .Las primas son cada vez mayores y el precio spot cada vez es más anecdótico. La realidad y la ficción cada vez se separan más . Llegará un día en que no tengan nada que ver una cosa con la otra y espero vivir para poder contemplarlo.


----------



## la mano negra (1 Oct 2021)

El dique de la presa tiene ya diversas grietas estructurales que son claramente visibles desde el exterior . No tardará mucho tiempo en que se puedan apreciar desplazamientos y separaciones en la pared . Cuando la presa estalle va a a ser dantesco. Al otro lado del muro hay un mar de deuda imposible de ser cobrada por sus dueños.


----------



## la mano negra (1 Oct 2021)

Simios juntos , fuertes.
¡Adelante! 

Ya son 150.000 Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . Es increíble. Está entrando un verdadero aluvión de nuevos miembros al ejército de guerrilleros gorileros en estos momentos . Algo está pasando que está atrayendo la atención de mucha gente hacia este grupo de locos que se han lanzado decididos a hacer historia.
¿ Podrán taponar la oferta de los minoristas en EE.UU ? 
En las principales tiendas norteamericanas de venta al por mayor , las primas de COMPRA están ya en el veinte por ciento.
Ejemplo : En JM bullion compran las águilas a 27,12 dólares . El precio oficial de la onza de plata es ahora mismo de 22.52 dólares norteamericanos. O sea , compran las águilas un 20,43 por ciento más caro que lo que indica el precio oficial. Realidad contra ficción . Alguno de los dos tendrá que imponerse.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (1 Oct 2021)

#CitadelScandal


----------



## la mano negra (3 Oct 2021)

¡Simios juntos, fuertes !
Retransmitiendo para el mundo libre el fenómeno de los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada a nivel mundial . La membresía de WSS se dispara . Ya van por ciento cincuenta y seis mil guerrilleros alistados en la columna principal de ataque . Hay guerrilleros de todos lados . Principalmente son canadienses , norteamericanos y alemanes . Pero hay de todas las partes del mundo : japoneses , coreanos , hindúes....
Las primas siguen aumentando y el mercado físico cada vez está más tensionado . En Alemania , hoy pagan a cualquiera que les quiera vender una onza libertad mexicana del año 2004, 2005 ó 2006.... 26,07 euros . El precio oficial spot es , en estos momentos, 19,43 euros, con lo que se saca que los comerciales de una de las principales casas alemanas de compra y venta de físico está ofreciendo a sus clientes un 34,17 por ciento de beneficio por una moneda que no tiene valor numismático alguno.
Yo me quedo alucinado con lo que está pasando. Estos tíos van a hacer historia . Van a taponar el mercado minorista . A este paso van a dejar secas las casas de compra y venta. Y eso va a traer importantísimas consecuencias ¿Cómo se van a proveer las principales compañías de producción de tecnología de un material tan estratégico ?
La realidad de los HECHOS se está separando cada vez más de la ficción de las VERSIONES OFICIALES. Lo estamos viendo . Está pasando delante de nuestros ojos.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (3 Oct 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡Simios juntos, fuertes !
> Retransmitiendo para el mundo libre el fenómeno de los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada a nivel mundial . La membresía de WSS se dispara . Ya van por ciento cincuenta y seis mil guerrilleros alistados en la columna principal de ataque . Hay guerrilleros de todos lados . Principalmente son canadienses , norteamericanos y alemanes . Pero hay de todas las partes del mundo : japoneses , coreanos , hindúes....
> Las primas siguen aumentando y el mercado físico cada vez está más tensionado . En Alemania , hoy pagan a cualquiera que les quiera vender una onza libertad mexicana del año 2004, 2005 ó 2006.... 26,07 euros . El precio oficial spot es , en estos momentos, 19,43 euros, con lo que se saca que los comerciales de una de las principales casas alemanas de compra y venta de físico está ofreciendo a sus clientes un 34,17 por ciento de beneficio por una moneda que no tiene valor numismático alguno.
> Yo me quedo alucinado con lo que está pasando. Estos tíos van a hacer historia . Van a taponar el mercado minorista . A este paso van a dejar secas las casas de compra y venta. Y eso va a traer importantísimas consecuencias ¿Cómo se van a proveer las principales compañías de producción de tecnología de un material tan estratégico ?
> La realidad de los HECHOS se está separando cada vez más de la ficción de las VERSIONES OFICIALES. Lo estamos viendo . Está pasando delante de nuestros ojos.



Y pensar que llevamos desde los 35.000 ahí, participando, cuanto llevamos ya? De cualquier manera yo imaginaba que esto se caería abajo mucho más rápido


----------



## la mano negra (5 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, un tal Iván Bayouki , se va a tener que comer una barra de colorear porque hizo una apuesta y parece que la va a perder.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Oct 2021)

Ircapo , es usted un máquina . Hemos hecho historia con lo de las vallas publicitarias. Somos pioneros de algo muy gordo que se nos echa encima ya con la fuerza de una apisonadora. Hemos dado justo en la diana. Hemos golpeado justo en su punto más estratégico a la Estrella de la Muerte. Y ahora vamos escapando a todo gas mientras nos disparan los cañones láser.


----------



## la mano negra (14 Oct 2021)

Ciento sesenta mil guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada ya están apuntados en la columna principal de ataque del ejército rebelde . Crece la moral en las filas gorileras . Simios juntos , fuertes. Cada vez hay más problemas de abastecimiento en las grandes casas de cambio. La diferencia entre la realidad de la calle y la mentira de los despachos persiste. Esto va a hacer historia.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Oct 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ciento sesenta mil guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada ya están apuntados en la columna principal de ataque del ejército rebelde . Crece la moral en las filas gorileras . Simios juntos , fuertes. Cada vez hay más problemas de abastecimiento en las grandes casas de cambio. La diferencia entre la realidad de la calle y la mentira de los despachos persiste. Esto va a hacer historia.


----------



## Ederto (19 Oct 2021)

como va el tema este de la plata?? alguien lo puede explicar con un lenguaje de adulto con personalidad formada?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> como va el tema este de la plata?? alguien lo puede explicar con un lenguaje de adulto con personalidad formada?



Como la tuya?


----------



## Ederto (19 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Como la tuya?



a qué viene eso? quiero entender qué coño está pasando sin que alguien con retraso madurativo me hable de pantalones cortos y espaldas plateadas cachondos, no es tanto pedir. Mi grado de madurez es irrelevante para eso.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (19 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> a qué viene eso? quiero entender qué coño está pasando sin que alguien con retraso madurativo me hable de pantalones cortos y espaldas plateadas cachondos, no es tanto pedir. Mi grado de madurez es irrelevante para eso.



Se dieron cuenta de que los contratos a futuros de la plata se hace sobre cantidades de plata superiores a las que se producen en u año, de manera que sí los contratos quisiese cobrarse en plata en vez de en dinero no habría plata suficiente en el mercado para cubrir esa demanda.

La gente está agotando la plata física de las tiendas para crear escasez y que la cotización, que está muy baja, suba. Estos son los silverback.
Por otro lado hay actores desconocidos en el mercado (los pantalones cortos, porque apuestan en corto a la plata) que venden grandes cantidades para tirar abajo el precio cada vez que los silver back logran que este suba.

Así ocurre que hay una descorrelación entre el precio de la plata física y de la plata papel, los contratos.
La idea es seguir acumulando plata física y no venderla para que este mercado rompa y la plata valga en dinero fiat lo que corresponde


----------



## Atolladero (20 Oct 2021)

Estas subiditas de la plata de ayer y hoy son muy esperanzadoras, a ver si se anima de una vez.


----------



## Atolladero (22 Oct 2021)

¡Vamos platica! ilumina con todo tu brillo el camino de la Hispanidad


----------



## sdPrincBurb (22 Oct 2021)

Atolladero dijo:


> ¡Vamos platica! ilumina con todo tu brillo el camino de la Hispanidad



Una vez mas


----------



## la mano negra (24 Oct 2021)

Les veo bastante desinformados y bajos de tono muscular ¿ Qué les ocurre ? ¿ Dónde fue su interés por la verdad y por saber lo que en verdad está ocurriendo en el mundo ? ¿ No se han enterado ustedes de la última ? Están muy apáticos , flácidos y decaídos . El mundo se está cayendo a pedazos y los más selectos magufos y catastrofistas de la esfera hispana , cazando moscas y rascándose la cocorota. Me están ustedes decepcionando profundamente ¿ Dónde fue a parar el indómito espíritu burbujista primigenio ? ¿ Tantas veces vaticinando el fin del mundo y ya no se creen sus propios vaticinios ? Va a llegar el fin del mundo y les va a pillar a ustedes en calzoncillos y totalmente desprevenidos.
¡ Despierten , en pie !
¡ Foreros de guardia , a sus puestos de combate !
¡ Cojan los prismáticos y miren en dirección al horizonte ! ¿ Saben ustedes lo que ha ocurrido con la London Metal Exchange estos días atrás y el cobre ?
A ver , espero respuestas.


----------



## TradingMetales (24 Oct 2021)

Que quedan 15000 o 150.000 toneladas de cobre? Si, muy poquito, unos cuantos millones de euros.


----------



## la mano negra (24 Oct 2021)

Cri, cri, cri...... Solamente una respuesta.
Esto es desasosegante . 
Señores , esto es gordo.
Muy gordo.
¿No lo entienden ?
Esto es muy gordo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Oct 2021)

El backwardation que debería ser pasajero, ya no solo en el cobre, por el que yo aposté fuerte hace meses y seguiré apostando junto a sus hermanos mayores, sino en multitud de otros productos y que debería ser pasajero, resulta que NO lo es, sino que es CONTINUO, ha llegado para quedarse!

Saben ustedes que significa eso?







No lo digo yo, lo dice este personaje. Sabéis quien es no? Fue uno de los personajes clave en conseguir que el yayo Biden salga elegido así como en censurar cualquier publicación en su plataforma que vaya en contra del plan de nuestros enemigos.

Nada mas que añadir, estos días me estoy dedicando mas al prepping, y no tiene nada que ver con los metales (que no se os olvide esa faceta, no somos solo stackers de metales).

Cuídense.


----------



## la mano negra (25 Oct 2021)

¡ Aleluya , alguien ha cogido los prismáticos ! Eso que se ve acercarse es la gran tormenta . Algo brutal , sin antecedentes . Y va a ser muy gorda.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Oct 2021)

¡ Remeros vacunaditos, levantaos ! ¡ Dejad de remar ! ¿ Me estáis escuchando ? 
¡ DEJAD DE REMAR!
Haced lo que están haciendo los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada . Ese es el camino de la libertad . 
¡SIMIOS JUNTOS , FUERTES!
Estáis totalmente dormidos . Despertad porque va a llegar el día que no podáis romper la cadena con la que os amarran a la galera que os sojuzga e iréis directos con ella al fondo del mar.
SIMIOS JUNTOS , FUERTES.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (27 Oct 2021)

Silver raid 5 Nov. remember, remember…


----------



## la mano negra (5 Nov 2021)

Es el momento de atacar .
¡¡¡ ATACAD !!!!!

https://i.redd.it/9jdyxr9lorx71.jpg


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Nov 2021)

Voy a contaros mi manera de crear escasez. 

Ya no es solo comprar 10 pacos a 10, venderlos a 11 y recomprar 11, ganando 1 paco gratis que ya no va a salir de la mano plateada. 

Cuando yo cambio 1 kilo de plata y recibo 1200 gramos de chatarra, son 200 gramos que gano de la nada. Son 200 gramos que no llegarán a refinería para otra persona o para otro país. Son 200 gramos que ya desaparecen del mercado nacional. La única manera de reponer esos 200 gramos es comprando plata fuera de España. 

La gente buscará plata hasta quedarse "a gusto", si tiene pensado tener 10 kilos, o 100 onzas, hasta que no tenga esa cifra no se queda tranquilo. 

La escasez de plata de segunda mano es real. Quien cambia metal-metal no aparece en el mercado ni influye en el precio, pero lo vuelve más escaso si quien lo guarda no lo suelta, o sólo suelta para ganar más gramos, o si revende para recomprar más. 

No hay plata para todos, ni latas de fabada. Cuando las personas cambien sus dígitos ilimitados por cosas reales escasas, no habrá plata a este precio. 

También hay gente que quiere pacos y le encantan los pacos, y los paga tranquilamente a precios superiores a los que acostumbramos aquí. El precio del paco lo decide quien lo tiene. Y en Francia lo cotizan un poco por encima que en España, así como aquí los Francos son más caros e inusuales. 

En estos meses, me han ofrecido por una misma onza, a gran escala, 2.1, 2,33 pacos, 2,4 pacos, 2,5 pacos por onza. Y me han ofrecido comprarlas a 2.2, hasta 2.5. Las premium a 3 y hasta 4 pacos, casi el doble de plata.

Podria haber cambiado 1000 onzas a 2.5 pacos cuando estaba escaso o era abundante en la mano del metalero, y volver a recomprar las 1000 onzas a 2.3, ganando 200 pacos sólo moviendo la pila. Con pilas más grandes, son números más grandes., y esto independientemente del precio. Esto es casi un 10% de peso extra en cuestión de pocas semanas. 

Es curioso cuando noto que voy acumulando cosas poco a poco, pensando en la cantidad de personas que se van a quedar sin metal. 

Y que el mercado funciona así, y teniendo stock básico de todo un poco, puedes jugar a ratios dentro de productos de plata entre sí. Es como un mercado de bolsa aparte, a nivel nacional.


----------



## la mano negra (6 Nov 2021)

Ya son 165.000 guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque . Están atacando con mucha fuerza .
¡¡¡¡SIMIOS JUNTOS, FUERTES !!!!!


----------



## Atolladero (10 Nov 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ya son 165.000 guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque . Están atacando con mucha fuerza .
> ¡¡¡¡SIMIOS JUNTOS, FUERTES !!!!!



Esta vez parece que el arranque es definitivo, esperemos que vaya consolidando y dando arreones como el de hoy... mala señal para todo lo demás...cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## Atolladero (10 Nov 2021)

El platino acompañando a su hermanita como debe de ser


----------



## Atolladero (18 Ene 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ya son 165.000 guerrilleros Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque . Están atacando con mucha fuerza .
> ¡¡¡¡SIMIOS JUNTOS, FUERTES !!!!!



¿Cómo lo ves mano negra? ¿Es otro petardazo ó por el contrario es la refinitiva?


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Ene 2022)

Telegram: Contact @PlataFisica







t.me







Y canal de Sorteos y juegos de azar con onzas:









Telegram: Contact @plataysuerte







t.me


----------



## la mano negra (15 Feb 2022)

El ejército de Gorilas de Espalda Plateada es ya de 180.000 miembros .
El hijo bastardo de Fidel Castro está intentando meter a todos los canadienses en una dictadura comunista por las malas. Que ha dicho que al que no quiera ponerse la inyección de veneno le va a hacer la vida imposible y a los que apoyan a los camioneros y los que se defienden de sus maniobras tiranescas que les va a congelar las cuentas bancarias para que no puedan comprar ni una barra de pan . Creo que eso en otras latitudes se llama corralito.
Pongo una foto de él para ilustrar el tema.
https://i.redd.it/fjeuh2a5ezh81.jpg

Ustedes ya saben : barbas , vecino , cortar y esas cosas.
¡ Ah, por cierto , la inflación está totalmente controlada !


----------



## la mano negra (15 Feb 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo ves mano negra? ¿Es otro petardazo ó por el contrario es la refinitiva?



No me paso por aquí porque estoy muy ocupado en la trinchera de las inyecciones de veneno que les han metido a los estúpidos borregos. Y no tengo tiempo para todo. Pero este es un frente muy importante que no debemos de perder de vista.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Feb 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No me paso por aquí porque estoy muy ocupado en la trinchera de las inyecciones de veneno que les han metido a los estúpidos borregos. Y no tengo tiempo para todo. Pero este es un frente muy importante que no debemos de perder de vista.



Es cierto, es más importante eso que la plata. Pero seguimos apilando seguramente.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Feb 2022)

No es por joder pero el 18 de febrero de 2021 la plata sin movimientos Reddit todavía, cotizaba a más de 27 $ , similar a Agosto de 2020.

Hoy 16/02/2022 cotiza a 23 $ a duras penas (Pérdida de un 20%) , en especial los ultimos 8 meses con precios cercanos entre los 21 a 23.


Osea un bluf, como todo lo de Reddit "A Posteriori".

Será lo que tenga que ser, y subirá si tiene que subir, pero no influye absolutamente nada "el movimiento Reddit" de WallStreetSilver.



Y ya si hablamos que es "por aplastar fondos cortistas", es pedirle mínimo un x10, a este ritmo como el que invierte en "Telefónicas".


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No es por joder pero el 18 de febrero de 2021 la plata sin movimientos Reddit todavía, cotizaba a más de 27 $ , similar a Agosto de 2020.
> 
> Hoy 16/02/2022 cotiza a 23 $ a duras penas (Pérdida de un 20%) , en especial los ultimos 8 meses con precios cercanos entre los 21 a 23.
> 
> ...



-60 millones de onzas en el COMEX. 

Eso me lo dice todo.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Feb 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> -60 millones de onzas en el COMEX.
> 
> Eso me lo dice todo.



Mientras 2 billones de dólares estén en criptopollas creyentes del dinero del futuro y refugio de la "inflación".......... ni oro ni plata se van a comer un cagao como refugio de la "inflación".


Ahora que si cae el tinglao de las criptopollas como "reserva de valor" al valor de los infiernos, de manera contraria esto va a despegar cosa mala.

Algo empecé a comprar, y algo más compraré cuando den aquí "un susto", que siempre los dan.

i


----------



## la mano negra (31 Mar 2022)

Rusia se acaba de convertir en un agujero negro que va a absorber todo el oro del mundo. El Banco Central Ruso ha afirmado que COMPRARÁ todo el oro que le quieran poner encima de la mesa a razón de cinco mil rublos por gramo hasta el próximo mes de junio . Lo hará así llueva , truene o relampaguee . A partir de junio veremos a ver si esa oferta sigue en pie y si sigue en pie , a qué precio se hará la transacción. Intuyo que el rublo se va a revalorizar fuertemente en los próximos días y semanas frente a otras muchas monedas del mundo. Quien quiera petróleo no le va a quedar más remedio que buscar rublos hasta debajo de las alfombras. Esto va a hacer que el precio que ofrece el Banco Central Ruso cada vez sea más interesante. Ahora mismo el cambio está a 83 rublos por dólar lo que nos da un precio de 1.873 dólares por onza troy. 
Imaginemos que el cambio se fuera a 80 : el precio en dólares sería de 1.944 dólares por onza troy.
Imaginemos que el cambio se fuera a 75 : el precio en dólares sería de 2.073 dólares por onza troy.
Imaginemos que el cambio se fuera a 70 : tendríamos , entonces 2.221 dólares .
Imaginemos que el cambio se fuera a 65 : serían 2.392.
A 60 : el precio en dólares sería de 2.592 dólares . 
Cuanto más se revalorizara el rublo , más interesante sería venderle oro al Banco Central Ruso.
Rusia quiere oro y lo puede pagar a ese precio y más caro por la simple razón de que es ella la que emite todos los papelitos de colores con la marca rublo.
El movimiento de Rusia es de una importancia capital. Es tremendamente estratégico.


----------



## la mano negra (2 Abr 2022)

El rublo cotiza hoy a 83,25 con respecto al dólar norteamericano . Esto quiere decir que un dólar norteamericano compra 83,25 rublos rusos. Ello quiere decir , teniendo en cuenta que el Banco Central Ruso compra el oro a 5.000 rublos el gramo que la onza troy la paga a 1.868 dólares . Compra el oro 56.8 dólares por debajo del precio que se negocia en los mercados de futuros occidentales. Esto quiere decir que todavía el Banco Central Ruso no ofrece unas condiciones ventajosas para que los inversores mundiales le vendan oro. En el mercado norteamericano , por otra parte , la moneda Águila Americana de oro de una onza , la empresa de compra-venta JM Bullion la compra a 1972 dólares , 104 dólares por encima de la oferta del Banco Central Ruso. Estaremos atentos a ver como sigue esta competición de ofertas entre distintas divisas y actores económicos internacionales.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Abr 2022)

Hoy el rublo cotiza a 80,99 por lo que el Banco Central Ruso paga la onza a 1.920 dólares norteamericanos. Teniendo en cuenta que en los mercados de futuros occidentales cotiza a 1933,22 resulta que la diferencia ya es de 13 dólares . JM Bullion la compra por 1983 dólares. El agujero negro ha crecido un poquito pero todavía no tiene masa crítica suficiente para absorber materia amarilla.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Abr 2022)

La guerra en el frente económico continua . La cota de 80 es una posición estratégica en la que se está combatiendo en estos momentos a muerte. Si el rublo perfora a la baja esa cota y la oferta del Banco Central Ruso continua vigente , vamos a ver cosas muy interesantes.


----------



## Bishop (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Atolladero (6 Abr 2022)

Vamos rublo a dar por culo al dólar


----------



## la mano negra (7 Abr 2022)

Está pegando ya toquecitos en los límites del territorio del Imperio de la Mentira. Puede que en poco tiempo traspase claramente esos límites y empecemos a ver lo sugestiva que puede ser la oferta del Banco Central Ruso.


----------



## la mano negra (7 Abr 2022)

Señores , estamos en estos momentos a 76,55 . Es una cota ya en la que el Gran Agujero Negro en formación comienza a tener un poco de energía gravitatoria y ya es capaz de absorber leves cantidades de materia amarilla en el espacio profundo , cercano a la galaxia en la que está naciendo. Esta cotización lo coloca en un precio de 2.031 dólares , la onza . El precio oficial del Comex es de 1931. En la casa de compra - venta JM Bullion lo pagan ahora mismo a 1980. La oferta del Banco Central Ruso empieza a ser interesante. Esto se está poniendo interesante y la oferta lleva pocos días en pie. Vamos a ver como evoluciona la situación.


----------



## antoniussss (7 Abr 2022)

tanta prisa para comprar la plata a 27-30 por el short squeeze del reddit que se ha tirado año y pico por debajo el 99% del tiempo de esos precios.....

Ahora ya solo queda hablar en este hilo del casino forex a corto plazo del rublo/dolar.


----------



## la mano negra (8 Abr 2022)

Se acabó la fiesta . El Banco Central Ruso ha dicho que lo de comprar a precio fijo el oro se ha acabado. Mañana mismo dicen que van a terminar con la oferta . Eso es de tener poca palabra . Cuando un hombre dice una cosa , la mantiene. Ya no van a mantener la oferta hasta el final de junio . Con lo divertido que se estaba poniendo el patio. Y nos han fastidiado la diversión. Ahora mismo el rublo está a 75,50 . El equivalente en oro son 2060 dólares . En el Comex lo venden a 1931 en estos momentos.
Russia's central bank says it will stop buying gold at a fixed price


----------



## sdPrincBurb (8 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Se acabó la fiesta . El Banco Central Ruso ha dicho que lo de comprar a precio fijo el oro se ha acabado. Mañana mismo dicen que van a terminar con la oferta . Eso es de tener poca palabra . Cuando un hombre dice una cosa , la mantiene. Ya no van a mantener la oferta hasta el final de junio . Con lo divertido que se estaba poniendo el patio. Y nos han fastidiado la diversión. Ahora mismo el rublo está a 75,50 . El equivalente en oro son 2060 dólares . En el Comex lo venden a 1931 en estos momentos.
> Russia's central bank says it will stop buying gold at a fixed price



Ya deja de ser atractivo. Y ahora que?


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Se acabó la fiesta . El Banco Central Ruso ha dicho que lo de comprar a precio fijo el oro se ha acabado. Mañana mismo dicen que van a terminar con la oferta . Eso es de tener poca palabra . Cuando un hombre dice una cosa , la mantiene. Ya no van a mantener la oferta hasta el final de junio . Con lo divertido que se estaba poniendo el patio. Y nos han fastidiado la diversión. Ahora mismo el rublo está a 75,50 . El equivalente en oro son 2060 dólares . En el Comex lo venden a 1931 en estos momentos.
> Russia's central bank says it will stop buying gold at a fixed price



El artículo, salvo el título, no dice que vayan a dejar de comprar a precio fijo.

En la prensa rusa no he visto nada y este tipo de movimientos los suelen anunciar. Sólo lo he visto en Reuters, por ahora lo pongo en cuarentena hasta que no haya confirmación oficial.

No tiene sentido que lo cambien ahora que es cuando se pone en marcha el mecanismo de arbitraje. Iremos viendo...


----------



## Gusman (8 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El artículo, salvo el título, no dice que vayan a dejar de comprar a precio fijo.
> 
> En la prensa rusa no he visto nada y este tipo de movimientos los suelen anunciar. Sólo lo he visto en Reuters, por ahora lo pongo en cuarentena hasta que no haya confirmación oficial.
> 
> No tiene sentido que lo cambien ahora que es cuando se pone en marcha el mecanismo de arbitraje. Iremos viendo...



Salvo que lo hayan usado como método para meter presión y hayan llegado a un acuerdo en la sombra. Es como el que enseña la pistola sin usarla, aunque sea un parguela, acojona y a veces funciona.


----------



## xavik (8 Abr 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Rusia se acaba de convertir en un agujero negro que va a absorber todo el oro del mundo. El Banco Central Ruso ha afirmado que COMPRARÁ todo el oro que le quieran poner encima de la mesa a razón de cinco mil rublos por gramo hasta el próximo mes de junio . Lo hará así llueva , truene o relampaguee . A partir de junio veremos a ver si esa oferta sigue en pie y si sigue en pie , a qué precio se hará la transacción. Intuyo que el rublo se va a revalorizar fuertemente en los próximos días y semanas frente a otras muchas monedas del mundo.



¿Cómo va a revalorizarse el rublo si van a imprimir lo que haga falta para mantener el oro por encima de 5000 rublos/gramo? Es un sinsentido.


----------



## la mano negra (8 Abr 2022)

xavik dijo:


> ¿Cómo va a revalorizarse el rublo si van a imprimir lo que haga falta para mantener el oro por encima de 5000 rublos/gramo? Es un sinsentido.



Ellos pueden imprimir lo que les salga de las narices . Tienen la maquinilla para ello y nadie más lo puede hacer. Y les sale gratis.


----------



## la mano negra (8 Abr 2022)

Lo de Reuters puede ser una noticia falsa y en verdad el Banco Central Ruso siga comprando a precio fijo y anclando el rublo al oro Puede ser eso . Puede ser también lo que haya dicho el forero anterior : que sea un amago que les ha salido muy bien porque el rublo ha respondido de forma fantástica . Putin es un jugador de ajedrez . Los buenos jugadores de ajedrez aseguran en el tablero los beneficios obtenidos sin cobrarse con demasiada rapidez la pieza enemiga que esté comprometida sino que la dejan estar y siguen pujando y metiendo más presión contra el enemigo , haciendo que se cueza en su jugo . Lo del rublo y el oro ya saben los rusos que en cualquier momento lo pueden sacar y funcionaría como un cañón , a las mil maravillas. Por lo tanto , lo dejan aparcado ahí como medida adicional de ataque para una futura necesidad. La partida se está poniendo muy interesante . 
¡ Ay, qué recuerdos , madre mía ! ¡ Cuando todo esto se debatía en oscuros rincones de Internet hace ya muchos años por cuatro locos asociales que pasaban las horas muertas leyendo y escribiendo en el ciberespacio ! Y ahora , muchos años después , se está cumpliendo todo aquello que se teorizó.


----------



## la mano negra (8 Abr 2022)

Pego aquí una curiosa viñeta.
https://i.redd.it/cusz8vhr28s81.jpg


----------



## la mano negra (8 Abr 2022)

Si la oferta hecha por el Banco Central Ruso siguiese en pie , estaría pagando ya la onza de oro a 2175 dólares . Los banqueros de Nueva York dicen , en estos momentos que la onza de oro vale 1940 euros . Y JM Bullion paga 1990 dólares por ella a quien sea que tenga la amabilidad de venderle una .
¡ Vaya disparidad más grande a la hora de establecer el precio de una cosa !
El Imperio de la Mentira no hace nada más que taponar agujeros en el casco de su embarcación.


----------



## Bishop (8 Abr 2022)

¿Y ese viaje a eso de las 14:00?


----------



## la mano negra (25 Abr 2022)

El cambio de rublo a dólar está ahora mismo sobre los 73 rublos por dólar norteamericano. Si la oferta del Banco Central Ruso de 5.000 rublos por gramo de oro , siguiese en pie , tendríamos que el Banco Central Ruso estaría comprando una onza a 2.130 dólares . El precio oficial del oro en Occidente es de 1.898 dólares. El Banco Central Ruso estaría pagando 232 dólares más que los mercados oficiales occidentales por una onza de oro.


----------



## la mano negra (29 Abr 2022)

Hoy el rublo está a 68,5 . Si la oferta del Banco Central de Rusia siguiese vigente , estaría comprando el metal amarillo a 2.270 dólares , teniendo en cuenta que en los mercados oficiales de futuros su cotización está a 1905 dólares, el Banco Central de Rusia estaría pagando 365 dólares más por onza , o lo que es lo mismo , un 19,16 por ciento más caro . En estos momentos estaría ya formándose el agujero negro que absorbería metal amarillo de forma poderosa. Pero como la oferta ya no sigue en pie....
Pero si eso puede parecer curioso lo que deja con la boca abierta es lo que está pagando J M bullion por un águila de plata : 29,79 dólares. Teniendo en cuenta que el precio oficial es de 23,07 , tenemos que paga 6,72 dólares más por onza que lo que dice el precio oficial , o lo que es lo mismo 29,13 por ciento más , acercándose ya al 30 por ciento. Parece como si más voces en el mundo estuviesen repitiendo , una detrás de otra que el precio que se le quiere asignar a este activo no es el adecuado.
Y cada día mueren más gentes de forma repentina . Están ocurriendo cosas muy extrañas en este mundo.


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2022)

El rublo está ya sobre los 62 dólares. Si la oferta del Banco Central ruso siguiese en pie esto significaría que la onza la compraría a 2.508 dólares . El precio oficial en los mercados internacionales es ahora mismo de 1.883 con lo que estaría pagando 625 dólares por encima de su precio oficial o un ¡¡¡¡ 33%!!! de prima . En estos momentos , el Banco Central ruso ya se habría convertido en un verdadero agujero negro que estaría absorbiendo material amarillo de los mercados internacionales de una forma irresistible.


----------



## la mano negra (2 Jun 2022)

https://i.redd.it/38ji7myqb8391.jpg

Pego aquí esta imagen para que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Salchichonio (6 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No es por joder pero el 18 de febrero de 2021 la plata sin movimientos Reddit todavía, cotizaba a más de 27 $ , similar a Agosto de 2020.
> 
> Hoy 16/02/2022 cotiza a 23 $ a duras penas (Pérdida de un 20%) , en especial los ultimos 8 meses con precios cercanos entre los 21 a 23.
> 
> ...



Alguien listo sacando el dinero de los bolsillos de los tontitos de espalda plateada.

Manipulables, però adorables.


----------



## la mano negra (16 Jun 2022)

Los tontitos que se creyeron las mentiras del Régimen metiendo su dinero en las criptobasuras están despertando de forma traumática a la realidad . Tontitos son y se creían muy listos. Van a caer como las moscas. No existe el "criptooro". Eso es una falsedad , una manipulación burda . No hay más leña que la que arde. Cada día que pasa se van agotando las posibilidades de ponerse a salvo del diluvio que se acerca.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Jun 2022)

Yo he comprado varias AG hoy, a ver si sube y luego paso a físico.


----------



## Salchichonio (17 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los tontitos que se creyeron las mentiras del Régimen metiendo su dinero en las criptobasuras están despertando de forma traumática a la realidad . Tontitos son y se creían muy listos. Van a caer como las moscas. No existe el "criptooro". Eso es una falsedad , una manipulación burda . No hay más leña que la que arde. Cada día que pasa se van agotando las posibilidades de ponerse a salvo del diluvio que se acerca.



Típico cuñado subnormal que estaba escondido en su cueva hasta que ve oportunidad de regocijarse con la desgràcia de los demás.

Que persona y vida más triste.

Lo mejor es que este odio que tiene es porque no compro a tiempo y buen precio.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Jun 2022)

Hoy el rublo está a 51,92 con respecto al dólar . Un dólar compra 51,92 rublos. Si la oferta del Banco Central ruso siguiese en pie , de 5.000 rublos por gramo, la onza del metal amarillo estaría ya en ........ ¡¡¡¡¡ TACHÁNNNNN!!!!!..... 2.995 dólares la onza. Teniendo en cuenta que hoy cotiza oficialmente en 1.842 dólares por onza tendríamos que el Banco Central Ruso estaría ofreciendo una prima en la compra del 62,59%..... No está nada mal.... En estos momentos , si esa oferta siguiese en pie , el Banco Central Ruso estaría aspirando metal amarillo como si fuese un agujero negro engullendo planetas y estrellas.


----------



## la mano negra (29 Jun 2022)

El Ejército Gorilero de Gorilas de Espalda Plateada ya suma entre sus filas 193.000 individuos. Tíos dispuestos a derribar la tiranía bancaria que nos sojuzga. Las cámaras acorazadas del Comex ya tienen menos de 70 millones de onzas de plata dentro de sí. Cuando comenzó todo esto hace año , esas mismas cámaras acorazadas tenían 160 millones de onzas . El proceso es irreversible y los gorilas aúllan y saltan de emoción en los alrededores de la FED y de los organismos de dominio mundial.
La trampa de las criptomonedas ya ha quedado expuesta y su esquema ponzi se derrumba con estruendo. El edificio del entramado financiero mundial al completo se está empezando a derrumbar y solamente hay una pequeña salida de emergencia por donde se puede salir de él de uno en uno. El edificio está atestado de gentes infelices. Ustedes sabrán lo que hacen.


----------



## la mano negra (30 Jun 2022)

Enlazo imagen muy ilustrativa para comprender claramente la inflación real que estamos padeciendo y la que oficialmente nos dice el gobierno . Evidentemente no tienen nada que ver la una con la otra.
https://i.redd.it/ux6hknchhn891.jpg


----------



## cdametalero (30 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Enlazo imagen muy ilustrativa para comprender claramente la inflación real que estamos padeciendo y la que oficialmente nos dice el gobierno . Evidentemente no tienen nada que ver la una con la otra.
> https://i.redd.it/ux6hknchhn891.jpg



Ya nos vamos entendiendo....así sí


----------



## la mano negra (30 Jun 2022)

cdametalero dijo:


> Ya nos vamos entendiendo....así sí



Claramente nos están engañando con las estadísticas . Al ver esta imagen sobre la cruda realidad de la inflación real y declarada nos percatamos de la magnitud de la situación en la que estamos inmersos.


----------



## Kalevala (30 Jun 2022)

De momento bajada del 20% en la plata desde que empezó el hilo hace casi año y medio.
La lucha está siendo dura y mi moral se debilita.


----------



## Santogrial (30 Jun 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> De momento bajada del 20% en la plata desde que empezó el hilo hace casi año y medio.
> La lucha está siendo dura y mi moral se debilita.



y la inflación subiendo sin parar … es para pensar si realmente es reserva de valor frente a la inflación


----------



## Kalevala (30 Jun 2022)

Santogrial dijo:


> y la inflación subiendo sin parar … es para pensar si realmente es reserva de valor frente a la inflación



Exacto, otro 15% ede inflacion en año y medio.


----------



## HAL 9000 (1 Jul 2022)

Plata a precios del 2008 en trólares.


----------



## la mano negra (1 Jul 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> De momento bajada del 20% en la plata desde que empezó el hilo hace casi año y medio.
> La lucha está siendo dura y mi moral se debilita.



Hay que echarle cojones . La estrella polar no miente . Ha señalado y señalará el norte siempre con absoluta fiabilidad . Ella no se deja corromper ni manipular . Y hoy , la estrella polar es la inflación . Es la señal bien clara que el rumbo trazado es el correcto . No nos deben temblar las piernas . Los canallas que tiranizan el mundo nos quieren engañar y confundir. Han hecho bajar el precio oficial de los MP por debajo de su coste de producción . Es una aberración absoluta que solamente se puede explicar de forma convincente por la absoluta determinación de las élites gobernantes a impedir que las masas vuelvan su mirada hacia donde no deben de volverla . Los metales preciosos para los banqueros son como los crucifijos para los vampiros.


----------



## la mano negra (1 Jul 2022)

Santogrial dijo:


> y la inflación subiendo sin parar … es para pensar si realmente es reserva de valor frente a la inflación



Precisamente por eso es señal inequívoca de que es la vía de escape para emergencias. La presa de liquidez y dinero ficticio ya está rebosando por su coronación que es la inflación . El proceso hiperinflacionario ya se ha puesto en funcionamiento . Y eso ya no se puede parar por nada ni por nadie. No importa que manipulen los mercados de futuros de los metales preciosos. El trigo no va a dejar de subir de precio. El Juego se acaba . La Inundación está llegando y quien no se haya colocado en lo alto de un cerro , estará perdido.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Jul 2022)

Hamijo me encanta tu optimismo...nunca cambies tt...


----------



## la mano negra (12 Jul 2022)

Atentos......
Miren bien lo que les voy a decir .
Hoy el precio oficial de la plata , según lo quiere hacer creer el Régimen Mundial , es de 18,98 dólares norteamericanos por onza troy. En uno de los principales distribuidores de monedas de inversión en Estados Unidos, JM Bullion , PAGAN por cada onza troy Águila Americana de Plata 25,72 dólares norteamericanos a todo aquel que se la quiera vender , como mínimo . Esto quiere decir que esta casa de cambio ofrece a sus clientes una prima adicional del ¡¡¡¡¡ 35,51 por ciento !!!!! JM Bullion da un precio para la plata y el Régimen Mundial da otro ¿ A quién creemos ?
Por cierto , el Ejército Gorilero ya lo componen 194.000 gorilas de espalda plateada . La Columna Principal de ataque no deja de combatir con bravura y extrema decisión. No mella su moral de combate el fuego de artillería con el que lo están atacando los Enanos de Calzones Cortos que controlan el precio oficial de las rocas brillantes de papel.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Jul 2022)

Deja las dronjas ya gilipollas...te van a pagar una mierda...


----------



## la mano negra (13 Jul 2022)

Todas las divisas mundiales cayendo en su cotización frente al dólar norteamericano , excepto el rublo ruso . Esta es una señal clarísima de los capitales que están empezando a tener miedo a lo que se aproxima y escapan con precipitación hasta el "seguro" refugio que siempre ha representado el efectivo y el dólar como moneda de reserva mundial . Pero eso ya ha cambiado . Se hundirán todas las monedas falsas alrededor del dólar que permanecerá flotando durante un tiempo más pero al final , correrá la misma suerte que todas las divisas de mentira. Todas irán al fondo del mar , incluido el dólar.
Por cierto , en la reserva central de los Enanos de Pantalones Cortos ya quedan menos de 63 millones de unidades de rocas brillantes. Cada vez tienen menos en la categoría de "registrado" . Cuando comenzó el ataque de los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada , hace más de un año , tenían más de 150 millones de rocas brillantes .


----------



## antoniussss (14 Jul 2022)

Me parece a mi que os han hecho papilla a vosotros directamente........


----------



## la mano negra (14 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Me parece a mi que os han hecho papilla a vosotros directamente........



Se equivoca usted , caballerito de incipiente bigote. Los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada están indemnes . La artillería de los Pantalones Cortos no les ha hecho absolutamente ningún daño y tienen su alma muy tranquila y serena salvo por el luctuoso hecho de que perdieron sus brillantes rocas en un accidente de navegación en el lago. Todos ellos . Por lo demás tengo que añadirle que los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada saben que la basura tiende a valer cero y que eso ocurrirá tarde o temprano. De eso no se espantan . Sabían que pasaría.


----------



## antoniussss (14 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Se equivoca usted , caballerito de incipiente bigote. Los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada están indemnes . La artillería de los Pantalones Cortos no les ha hecho absolutamente ningún daño y tienen su alma muy tranquila y serena salvo por el luctuoso hecho de que perdieron sus brillantes rocas en un accidente de navegación en el lago. Todos ellos . Por lo demás tengo que añadirle que los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada saben que la basura tiende a valer cero y que eso ocurrirá tarde o temprano. De eso no se espantan . Sabían que pasaría.



Pues de 30 a 17 ya duele .....


----------



## Comodoro (14 Jul 2022)

Veis el suelo para agosto y septiembre alcista?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (14 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues de 30 a 17 ya duele .....



A quien le importa el precio, lo que cuenta es el numero de onzas, no entiendes nuestra batalla contra el sistema, todo volverá a su sitio natural, el que le corresponde, el fiat a 0 y los metales serán dinero de nuevo, tu en que bando prefieres estar?


----------



## antoniussss (14 Jul 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> A quien le importa el precio, lo que cuenta es el numero de onzas, no entiendes nuestra batalla contra el sistema, todo volverá a su sitio natural, el que le corresponde, el fiat a 0 y los metales serán dinero de nuevo, tu en que bando prefieres estar?




En ninguno, prefiero ver como los del bitcoño, shiba inus, plata decis laa mismas gilipolleces y os despluman.

Luego cuando baje de 10 dolares la onza empezare a comprar.


----------



## la mano negra (14 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues de 30 a 17 ya duele .....



Solamente los puros serán capaces de superar la prueba de la verdad , atravesar el muro que la mentira ha tendido a nuestro alrededor . Traspasarán el muro y verán la luz intensa de la verdad al otro lado.


----------



## la mano negra (14 Jul 2022)

Comodoro dijo:


> Veis el suelo para agosto y septiembre alcista?



No haga caso al análisis técnico . Eso es jugar con las reglas del enemigo y en su campo. Los futuros llegarán a valer cero y ya está . En ese momento el mercado real se habrá ido separando paulatinamente del ficticio como ya se está viendo con claridad y será el que imponga su voz sobre la mentira profunda y colosal del mercado ficticio de papel. El valor de los contratos de futuros es cero. Ahora y siempre lo fue . Lo único que queda por andar es oficializar eso : ver la cotización de los contratos en cero o cercanos a cero . Nada de lo que se diga en ellos tiene valor alguno.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues de 30 a 17 ya duele .....



Pues como cuando en 2008 cayó la plata de 20 a 9 dólares antes de subir a 40, vaya cosa.


----------



## la mano negra (16 Jul 2022)

Atentos que esto tiene enjundia . Una simple curiosidad sin más.
Resulta que la cotización oficial de las rocas brillantes es ahora mismo de 18,71 dólares norteamericanos por onza troy . En la tienda de cambio JM bullion COMPRAN las Águilas Americanas de Plata por 26,95 dólares. Esto quiere decir que aplican una prima en la COMPRA del ¡¡¡¡¡ 44 %!!!! Si nos vamos a las primas en la venta salen primas del ¡¡¡¡ 70%!!!! como mínimo.

TOC, TOC, TOOOOCCCC..... ¿ Hay alguien por ahí ? ¿ Están ustedes todos dormidos ? ¿ No les dicen nada a ustedes , estas cifras ?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Atentos que esto tiene enjundia . Una simple curiosidad sin más.
> Resulta que la cotización oficial de las rocas brillantes es ahora mismo de 18,71 dólares norteamericanos por onza troy . En la tienda de cambio JM bullion COMPRAN las Águilas Americanas de Plata por 26,95 dólares. Esto quiere decir que aplican una prima en la COMPRA del ¡¡¡¡¡ 44 %!!!! Si nos vamos a las primas en la venta salen primas del ¡¡¡¡ 70%!!!! como mínimo.
> 
> TOC, TOC, TOOOOCCCC..... ¿ Hay alguien por ahí ? ¿ Están ustedes todos dormidos ? ¿ No les dicen nada a ustedes , estas cifras ?



Nooo...


----------



## antoniussss (17 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues como cuando en 2008 cayó la plata de 20 a 9 dólares antes de subir a 40, vaya cosa.




Pues vaya cosas, yo prefiero en 2008 comprar a 9 o cercano y subir a 40, que comprar en 20.


Es como ahora... Subnormales a golpe de wallstreetbets del reddit pagando algo a 30, cuando meses despues lo pueden comprar a 18, y lo que te rondare morena. 


¿De que sirve que frikis granudos del reddit se compraran habitaciones enteras de plata a 30, cuando lo podian haber comprado a 18?


Lo mismo es que "la moda" hace que salgan tontos debajo de las piedras.. . 

Si tan buenisima era la. Plata por que no te empeñaste en marzo de 2020 en comprarla a 8 o 9 dolares la onza? 

Por qué resulta que la peña hipoteca hasta la casa en 30 luego unos meses despues para comprar. Plata y no en 8? Por que la peña. Hipotecó la casa con gamestop en 200 y no lo hizo 2 meses antes con gamestop en 38 en el 2021?

Por que siempre en foros o reddits la locura colectica surge con el precio en maximos y no en minimos. Cuando realmente merece la pena?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues vaya cosas, yo prefiero en 2008 comprar a 9 o cercano y subir a 40, que comprar en 20.
> 
> 
> Es como ahora... Subnormales a golpe de wallstreetbets del reddit pagando algo a 30, cuando meses despues lo pueden comprar a 18, y lo que te rondare morena.
> ...



Depende de si quieres comprar plata papel o un físico que no vas a encontrar a ese precio ficticio, y menos aún en cantidad.

También depende de la cantidad que quieras juntar.

Normalmente es mejor ir con los deberes hechos que pedírselos al Richal justo la hora antes.

Por lo demás yo no me hipotecaria y eso de que la locura llega en máximos en común a toda burbuja, pero también indicativo de que llegas tarde.

Yo voy acumulando en serio desde 2018.


----------



## la mano negra (23 Jul 2022)

Se dice , se comenta , se rumorea que en los EE UU una mujer con soporte económico amplio ha cometido la herejía de comprar 900. 000 monedas Águilas Americanas de Plata. Está el patio bastante calentito debido a este hecho "anecdótico" . También hay que informar que las reservas probadas de material brillante en el Comex siguen bajando a un ritmo muy preocupante . Están a punto de bajar por debajo de los sesenta millones de onzas. Son informaciones del cuartel general gorilero .
Ahhh.... Y la prima en la compra de estas monedas en JMbullion sigue siendo del ¡¡¡ cuarenta y cuatro por ciento !!!! Bueno, lo dicho , háganse con rublos rusos y monedas de estas si ustedes quieren dormir tranquilos.


----------



## la mano negra (25 Jul 2022)

Se dice , se comenta , se rumorea que en el Comex han vuelto a los años 50 . Quiero decir que ya han bajado de los 60. Están ustedes poco atentos a los cambios de viento . No se percatan de lo que va a llegar.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Jul 2022)

Primero se agotarán las monedas , luego se agotarán las medallas , ó "rondas" como le dicen los yanquis y al final se agotarán los lingotes . Entre el amarillo y lo brillante primero se agotará lo amarillo y después el brillante . Ya hay monedas prácticamente agotadas . Las libertades mexicanas y los pandas chinos ya lo están de hecho. La próxima moneda que va a desaparecer van a ser las "ASE".
Leído en el foro del Ejército Gorilero. Simios juntos , fuertes.


----------



## la mano negra (28 Jul 2022)

Está ocurriendo delante de sus mismos ojos y no se dan ustedes cuenta de la trascendencia del hecho , estimados conforeros burbujos . Que ya van por los años cincuenta en Estados Unidos.


----------



## TradingMetales (29 Jul 2022)

Escasez critica de plata en tiendas de compro oro, un mes y medio sin recibir nada decente. Las vacaciones también influyen. Muy poca plata en monedas disponibles para efectivo en España. Hay más dinero esperando que monedas disponibles. El premium de los pacos ya supera fácil el 10%, a ese precio se compran al por mayor.


----------



## la mano negra (7 Ago 2022)

Atención , atención. El Ejército Gorilero no deja de crecer . Ya son doscientos mil gorilas dispuestos a derrocar a los Enanos de Calzones Cortos. Los gorilas son simples y no saben hacer análisis técnico ni sesudos razonamientos , simplemente les gustan las rocas brillantes . Cada día más y más gorilas bajan de las montañas y se alistan en el Ejército Gorilero. De golpe y porrazo se han alistado más de mil en poco tiempo. Parece que el fenómeno está cogiendo fuerza y velocidad . Y a los gorilas no les importa el precio de sus rocas . No entienden como los humanos normales y corrientes pueden ponerle precio a algo tan sumamente bello y hermoso como es un cacho de roca brillante.
https://i.redd.it/dwv0nm5fw7g91.jpg


----------



## la mano negra (9 Ago 2022)

Parece ser que un nutrido grupo de agentes del FBI han irrumpido en la casa de Donald Trump en Florida sin orden judicial . Digo que parece ser . No que sea . Las leyes españolas ya se sabe que las carga el Diablo y nunca se puede saber lo qué te pueden hacer los servidores públicos en su afán por defender las libertades públicas. Leído en el foro de los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada.


----------



## la mano negra (18 Ago 2022)

Parece ser que en los Estado Unidos están reclutando personal para su Cuerpo de Inspectores de Hacienda. El cartel para anunciarlo no sé si les sonará de algo.
https://i.redd.it/klo1j775gdi91.jpg


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Ago 2022)

Lla? 

Yo creo que nos vamos a los 13 dólares


----------



## la mano negra (25 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Lla?
> 
> Yo creo que nos vamos a los 13 dólares



Usted no entiende nada ni va a entender por más que se le explique . El precio de los contratos de futuros de papel es intrascendente. No tiene ningún interés . Es algo puramente anecdótico. Una farsa , una mentira más de este Régimen hipercorrupto y mendaz hasta lo ridículo. Es una cortina de humo detrás de la cual no hay nada , solamente apariencia. Esos que dicen públicamente a los cuatro vientos que la plata vale 18 dólares NO TIENEN LA PLATA FÍSICA que dicen tener para sostener con los hechos lo que proclaman con su boca de mentirosos contumaces . Mienten hasta cuando callan. Las existencias REALES de el Comex y de la LBMA están cayendo en picado . El Comex pronto tendrá menos de 50 millones de onzas físicas en el interior de sus cámaras de seguridad . Ya va por 52 millones y cayendo las existencias día a día. VAN DE FAROL. Estos miserables tahúres VAN DE FAROL en este juego de póquer amañado . Pero pronto se van a tener que ver las cartas sobre la mesa porque unos tíos con dos cojones han drenado ya DOS TERCIOS de las existencias de la plata física del Comex , no se conforman y van a obligar a los grandes bancos del mundo a enseñar sus cartas . Estos tíos no se echan para atrás ni se asustan porque el precio baje . Como si regalasen la plata a la puerta del Comex. Ellos irían corriendo con carretillas a buscarla.
Las existencias registradas del Comex ya están en 52 millones de onzas . Cuando los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada comenzaron su asalto hace año y medio estaban en 160 millones . 
Los Calzones Cortos están sangrando . La plata se les va de sus cámaras acorazadas a mayor velocidad, cada vez. 
Y como se dice en la película Depredador : "Si sangra , podemos matarlo" . Es todo lo que tiene que saber un Gorila de Espalda Plateada . No necesita más análisis técnico ni más gaitas.


----------



## la mano negra (2 Sep 2022)

El precio verdadero de la plata no ha sido establecido. En su lugar hay puesto un precio falso de una plata falsa , la plata de papel. El precio falso de la plata falsa no deja de caer . Ya está rozando los diecisiete dólares la onza troy y bajando. Caerá más y más , no cabe la menor duda ya que es falso y cada día menos gente la quiere para sí, tanto el precio falso como la plata falsa. 
El Ejército de Gorilas de Espalda Plateada no deja de crecer y crecer. Es una gozada meterse en su página de Redit y sentir el espíritu épico y romántico que los empapa. Ya son más de doscientos diez mil enrolados en sus filas y ahora mismo hay metidos en la jungla más de cuatro mil a la vez. El ambiente es de un ardor encendido. Ansia y brío les inunda. Saben que están golpeando en el lugar adecuado . Y redoblan sus esfuerzos cada vez más . Les importa un pimiento el precio que publican los Enanos de Calzones Cortos . Saben perfectamente que los Enanos están mintiendo y que están sufriendo de forma clara por el ataque del Ejército Gorilero.
https://i.redd.it/kuchiruo8gl91.jpg


----------



## la mano negra (3 Sep 2022)

Noticias frescas directamente llegadas del cuartel gorilero. El Cómex ya tiene menos de 50 millones de onzas de plata en sus cámaras acorazadas . El Comex tiene dos clases de plata : la de verdad y la de mentira . La de verdad es la "Registrada" , es decir , la que que se tiene constancia fidedigna de su existencia . La de mentira es la "Elegible" , es decir , promesas de que se tendrá plata en un futuro incierto . El volumen de las existencias de la de mentira guardada en las cámaras acorazadas , la "Elegible" , está aumentando. O sea , las promesas de que pronto llegará plata van en aumento. En cambio , las existencias de la "Registrada" , la de verdad , no hacen nada más que menguar y menguar. En estos momentos ya ha bajado de los cincuenta millones de onzas.


----------



## la mano negra (17 Sep 2022)

Noticias frescas llegadas directamente del cuartel gorilero. Las existencias de rocas brillantes de los calzones cortos ya están por debajo de 45 millones de unidades. Ya van por 44,5 . Y bajando.


----------



## la mano negra (17 Sep 2022)

Ah , se me olvidaba . Ya son más de 217.000 gorilas apuntados en el ejército guerrillero .


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Sep 2022)

Llhaaa ?...


----------



## la mano negra (28 Sep 2022)

¿ Qué somos ? ¡¡¡¡SOMOS GORILAAASSS!!!
¿ Qué pensamos los gorilas ? ¡¡¡¡¡ SIMIOS JUNTOS , FUERTES !!!!!
¿ Qué decimos todos los simios juntos cuando los Enanos de Calzones Cortos sangran ? ¡¡¡¡¡ FUERA DE LA BÓVEDA!!!!!


----------



## Atolladero (4 Oct 2022)

¿Mano negra nada de qué informar?


----------



## Kalevala (4 Oct 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> ¿Mano negra nada de qué informar?



Parece ser que a ritmo de 1M de onzas al día que salen de las bóvedas del Comex.
Y sólo les quedan 41 M.

En mes y medio se quedan pelaos.


----------



## la mano negra (4 Oct 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> ¿Mano negra nada de qué informar?



De sobra sabe usted , Atolladero , cómo anda el patio. Las cosas se les están poniendo cada vez más cuesta arriba a los Enanos de Calzones Cortos . Los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada han realizado un ataque de primero de mes , como suelen realizar , que ha dejado las existencias del Comex tambaleándose ¡ Qué tíos , qué cojones ! Hay gorilas del mundo entero que se comunican a través de Wall Street Silver con una moral de combate digna de admiración . Están golpeando al corruptísimo Régimen que impera en el mundo en el sitio que más le duele. Las monedas ASE en Estados Unidos ya las COMPRAN las casas de compra-venta con sobreprecios superiores al 50 por ciento. Hay monedas que ya son muy difíciles de encontrar como los pandas y las libertades mejicanas. El fenómeno parece que se está empezando a contagiar a Inglaterra en donde las britanias están empezando a escasear.
El Comex ya anda por 41 millones de onzas y bajando . No les entra mercancía , solamente sale y sale y sale.....
Le pego el informe de un tipo yanqui apodado "Zanja" al que los Gorilas leen siempre con mucha atención. El tal Zanja es uno de ellos y hace unos análisis de las estadísticas del Comex que son muy interesantes .


----------



## la mano negra (4 Oct 2022)

Ah, por cierto...... Los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada no hacen ningún caso , absolutamente ninguno , al precio publicado de las rocas brillantes por los Enanos de Calzones Cortos . Ellos saben que ese precio está totalmente manipulado a la baja para que ellos pierdan el amor que les tienen a sus rocas brillantes . Pero los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada aman tanto a sus rocas que esa estratagema tan malvada no les causa ningún efecto. Su amor hacia sus rocas es inquebrantable.


----------



## la mano negra (4 Oct 2022)

Hoy en JM Bullion compran un ASE ( Águila Americana de plata ) por 31,32 dólares yanquis . El precio oficial de la plata es de 21,15 . Con lo que tenemos que JM Bullion compra la plata un 48,44% más cara que su precio oficial al por mayor. Recordemos que al principio del ataque de los gorilas , ofrecía primas en torno al siete por ciento. El precio de mentira se está despegando , poco a poco , del precio de verdad. La mentira , poco a poco , está quedando desvelada. Lo tienen ante sus ojos .


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Oct 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Hoy en JM Bullion compran un ASE ( Águila Americana de plata ) por 31,32 dólares yanquis . El precio oficial de la plata es de 21,15 . Con lo que tenemos que JM Bullion compra la plata un 48,44% más cara que su precio oficial al por mayor. Recordemos que al principio del ataque de los gorilas , ofrecía primas en torno al siete por ciento. El precio de mentira se está despegando , poco a poco , del precio de verdad. La mentira , poco a poco , está quedando desvelada. Lo tienen ante sus ojos .



SE TRASCA!!!


----------



## la mano negra (13 Oct 2022)

Hoy en JM bullion COMPRAN una moneda ASE ( Águila Americana de Plata) a 29,25 dólares norteamericanos. El mercado oficial de la plata marca un precio de 19,01 dólares , la onza troy . Esto quiere decir que la empresa de compra-venta JM bullion radicada en EE.UU. paga a cualquier cliente que le quiera vender su plata en forma de ASE , un sobreprecio del ¡¡¡¡*53,86%*!!!!. Y ese sobreprecio crece día a día.
Hay que tener en cuenta que hace unos dos o tres años , las monedas de plata se compraban por parte de las casas de cambio al precio que marcaban los banqueros en sus amañados mercados de opciones de futuros como son Comex en Nueva York , casi todas sin excepción . Esto es , se compraba al precio spot de Londres LBMA ó Comex de Nueva York. Lentamente esos precios se han ido separando y para monedas emblemáticas como la ASE esa diferencia es patente . Los que comercian con plata de verdad todos los días , dicen que los precios oficiales son ficticios y que nadie encuentra una ASE por menos de 29 dólares . Esto quiere decir , estimados conforeros , que la mentira se empieza a derrumbar . Que el precio físico de la calle no tiene nada que ver con las mentiras que propalan los corruptos banqueros que controlan los circuitos financieros globales.
No hagan caso de los precios oficiales manipulados a la baja de forma brutal . 
¡SIMIOS JUNTOS , FUERTES!


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (13 Oct 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Hoy en JM bullion COMPRAN una moneda ASE ( Águila Americana de Plata) a 29,25 dólares norteamericanos. El mercado oficial de la plata marca un precio de 19,01 dólares , la onza troy . Esto quiere decir que la empresa de compra-venta JM bullion radicada en EE.UU. paga a cualquier cliente que le quiera vender su plata en forma de ASE , un sobreprecio del ¡¡¡¡*53,86%*!!!!. Y ese sobreprecio crece día a día.
> Hay que tener en cuenta que hace unos dos o tres años , las monedas de plata se compraban por parte de las casas de cambio al precio que marcaban los banqueros en sus amañados mercados de opciones de futuros como son Comex en Nueva York , casi todas sin excepción . Esto es , se compraba al precio spot de Londres LBMA ó Comex de Nueva York. Lentamente esos precios se han ido separando y para monedas emblemáticas como la ASE esa diferencia es patente . Los que comercian con plata de verdad todos los días , dicen que los precios oficiales son ficticios y que nadie encuentra una ASE por menos de 29 dólares . Esto quiere decir , estimados conforeros , que la mentira se empieza a derrumbar . Que el precio físico de la calle no tiene nada que ver con las mentiras que propalan los corruptos banqueros que controlan los circuitos financieros globales.
> No hagan caso de los precios oficiales manipulados a la baja de forma brutal .
> ¡SIMIOS JUNTOS , FUERTES!



También pasó esto el año pasado y se ha mantenido igual, estos hijos de puta tienen mucho dinero y aún quedan varios millones de onzas.

Soy un orgulloso espalda plateada desde que éramos apenas 35.000 simios. Aún queda trabajo por hacer.


----------



## la mano negra (13 Oct 2022)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> También pasó esto el año pasado y se ha mantenido igual, estos hijos de puta tienen mucho dinero y aún quedan varios millones de onzas.
> 
> Soy un orgulloso espalda plateada desde que éramos apenas 35.000 simios. Aún queda trabajo por hacer.



Esto no ha pasado NUNCA. Repito : esto no ha pasado nunca . Jamás antes una tienda de compra-venta ofreció un precio tan diferenciado del que publica el mercado oficial . Estamos hablando de COMPRAR , NO VENDER. Las casas de compra- venta ofrecían , hace dos o tres años , el precio oficial spot por las monedas que les llevasen sus clientes , fueran las que fuesen. Fuesen Britanias , Filarmónicas , Libertades mexicanas , Águilas yanquis..... lo que fuese , lo compraban al precio spot y ni un céntimo más o incluso por debajo del precio spot . Ahora ya no. Por ciertas monedas se pegan ya verdaderas tortas y este fenómeno se irá profundizando cada vez más . En el futuro este fenómeno se irá extendiendo a monedas menos célebres , después a las medallas de cecas privadas y por fin , a los lingotes.
No se fijen en el precio oficial . Eso es totalmente mentira . Una mentira más del Imperio de la Mentira . Y quizás la más gorda de todas las que ha metido en el cerebrito pequeño de miles de millones de borregos. El precio real y justo de los metales preciosos está en decenas de órdenes de magnitud por encima del que publican los tramposos Enanos de Calzones Cortos.
¡ JUNTOS , SIMIOS FUERTES !


----------



## la mano negra (13 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> SE TRASCA!!!



Se "trasca" , se "trasca"...... "Se trasca la magedia" , como decimos en Burbuja.


----------



## TradingMetales (13 Oct 2022)

No llegamos a Reyes con monedas típicas de calle en stock.

Tonto el último


----------



## la mano negra (13 Oct 2022)

¡Tonto el último !


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Oct 2022)

AMEN


----------



## la mano negra (25 Oct 2022)

¡ Calentito por la mañana !
El Comex se está quedando más seco que una mojama . Los Enanos de Pantalones Cortos no dejan de proclamar a los cuatro vientos que las rocas brillantes no tienen ningún valor y bajan su precio de forma totalmente adulterada en su cueva de ladrones . Pero, pero , pero........ resulta que cada vez tienen menos rocas de esas . 
Por otra parte , la prima de JM Bullion sobre las ASE ya ha subido al 55 por ciento.
Están pasando muchas cositas que no se las cuentan por la tele , estimados burbujistas.
Las tenencias reales del Comex ya están muy por debajo de 40 . Ahora mismo están en torno a los 36 y bajando.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (25 Oct 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡ Calentito por la mañana !
> El Comex se está quedando más seco que una mojama . Los Enanos de Pantalones Cortos no dejan de proclamar a los cuatro vientos que las rocas brillantes no tienen ningún valor y bajan su precio de forma totalmente adulterada en su cueva de ladrones . Pero, pero , pero........ resulta que cada vez tienen menos rocas de esas .
> Por otra parte , la prima de JM Bullion sobre las ASE ya ha subido al 55 por ciento.
> Están pasando muchas cositas que no se las cuentan por la tele , estimados burbujistas.
> Las tenencias reales del Comex ya están muy por debajo de 40 . Ahora mismo están en torno a los 36 y bajando.



¿Entonces ya me puedo poner largo?

Físico no compro hasta que Israel vaya a la guerra contra todos sus vecinos.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Oct 2022)

Noticias calentitas . No está de mas recordar que lo que parece que es , a veces , no es. Y que donde se supone que hay , en verdad , no hay.
COMEX Deliverable Silver far less than imagined as 50% of ‘Eligible’ is not Available


----------



## la mano negra (27 Oct 2022)

Hoy en JM Bullion pagan el Águila Americana de Plata ( ASE) a 31,21 dólares norteamericanos . No estamos hablando de monedas raras sino normales y corrientes . Mientras tanto , los Enanos de Pantalones Cortos dicen que el precio de una onza de plata es de 19,46 dólares . Por lo tanto , JM Bullion está pagando un ¡¡¡¡¡ *60,38%!!!!! *de sobreprecio , hoy , día 27 de octubre de 2022 . Hay que tener en cuenta que hace un par de años compraba esas monedas al precio spot y que ese sobreprecio no hace nada más que subir y subir. No importa lo que digan los Enanos de Pantalones Cortos . El precio que ellos publican es FALSO. La realidad , el mercado físico , cada vez se aleja más de ellos. Sus mentiras están cada vez más al descubierto.


----------



## la mano negra (3 Nov 2022)

Los gorilas van a atacar el 5 de Noviembre , fecha en que se conmemora el día de la conspiración de la pólvora . Los ánimos están muy calientes . Se palpan las ganas de atacar . Hay muchos que se han lanzado de forma prematura al ataque sin poder esperar al cinco de noviembre por el tremendo afán que les empuja.


----------



## Atolladero (3 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los gorilas van a atacar el 5 de Noviembre , fecha en que se conmemora el día de la conspiración de la pólvora . Los ánimos están muy calientes . Se palpan las ganas de atacar . Hay muchos que se han lanzado de forma prematura al ataque sin poder esperar al cinco de noviembre por el tremendo afán que les empuja.



Esto se pone interesante, la plata se está mostrando más fuerte que el oro, hay que apoyar a estos simios.

Os recuerdo queridos compatriotas que la plata fue la moneda del imperio español y que los países hispanoamericanos producen hoy en día más del 50% del total.

Nos interesa que se revalúe para que los anglos dejen de expoliarnos....hijos de de la gran puta.


----------



## DEREC (3 Nov 2022)

Por que pumpeais mierdas ? No veis que en cuanto sube un poco el precio, reabren 100.000 minas e inundan el mercado de onzas? Lo mismo con la demanda de consumo, se retrae y el precio vuelve a caer como un plomo.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (3 Nov 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Por que pumpeais mierdas ? No veis que en cuanto sube un poco el precio, reabren 100.000 minas e inundan el mercado de onzas? Lo mismo con la demanda de consumo, se retrae y el precio vuelve a caer como un plomo.



Pero estás al tanto del asunto? Parece obvio que no

Te resumo:

Futuros de plata comercian con más plata de la que se extrae al año

Gente compra plata física

Plata se agota del mercado y se descorrelaciona el precio del futuro con el precio real del mercado

Repetir hasta reventar burbuja.

Por cierto no existen minas de plata, la plata se extrae como subproducto de la extracción de otros minerales.

Salu2


----------



## DEREC (3 Nov 2022)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Pero estás al tanto del asunto? Parece obvio que no
> 
> Te resumo:
> 
> ...



Eso no funciona asi hombre.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Eso no funciona asi hombre.



Desarrolla pls.

Yo también creo que la plata está muy barata aunque creo que todavía bajará algo más (mínimo anterior + 30% he calculado, unos 16 usd)

Luego espero Bull Run de plata junto con crypto bull run, que como siempre, se follará ampliamente a la plata


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (3 Nov 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Eso no funciona asi hombre.



Amigo, ahora mismo están recomprando las onzas a spot+10$. El spot está a 19.50$ Te recompran la onza a 29.50$ A mi me parece que funciona extraordinariamente bien


----------



## SOY (3 Nov 2022)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Atolladero (4 Nov 2022)

La cosa pinta bien +6% a estas horas, hacemos balance el Lunes a cierre de mercado.

De momento sólo ha intervenido la primera manga de arcabuceros, con tres rociadas...


----------



## la mano negra (4 Nov 2022)

Mañana , ataque de gorilas a degüello.


----------



## la mano negra (4 Nov 2022)

Los Espaldas Plateadas españoles haremos nuestra parte. 
¡¡¡¡¡ SIMIOS JUNTOS, FUERTES!!!!!


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (4 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los Espaldas Plateadas españoles haremos nuestra parte.
> ¡¡¡¡¡ SIMIOS JUNTOS, FUERTES!!!!!



Este finde estaré desconectado, si estás más al día cuéntanos a ver que dicen por reddit


----------



## TradingMetales (4 Nov 2022)

COMPRO-VENDO ORO Y PLATA


You can view and join @apiladores right away.




T.me





Ahi ya andamos notando la escasez de plata. Y celebrando las subidas.


----------



## Atolladero (7 Nov 2022)

Gorilas ¿Cómo va el apretón? ¿Avanzan la líneas? ¿Vamos ganando?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (7 Nov 2022)

@la mano negra parte del frente?


----------



## la mano negra (7 Nov 2022)

No ha ido mal la cosa . Los ánimos están muy calentitos y el runrún ya lo empiezan a notar los borregos.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Nov 2022)

Lo que falla es que los tontoros compran oro y todavía esto no termina de despegar. Hubiera sido ya arrasado todo hace tiempo. El problema es que cuando uno acumula mucha plata luego quiere irse al oro por comodidad, Incluso algunos empiezan x plata pero luego la cambian x oro. Todos esos por cierto llevan ya unos meses perdiendo dinero x ratio en comparación.

De todos modos es cosa de tiempo, ya estamos arrancando el trading de apilacion, en no muchos años no dejaremos ni una moneda disponible.


----------



## 917 (7 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Veintisiete mil quinientos gorilas de espalda plateada van a hacer papilla a los tóxicos enanos miserables de pantalones cortos. Como una avalancha de piedras se están dejando caer sobre las posiciones cortas de estos. En su ataque , ladera abajo , están arrastrando consigo más y más rocas que ruedan ya , con ellos , ladera abajo. A los pantalones cortos se les ve ya los chorros de mierda en las piernas . Ven , con horror , que no hay manera de contener a esa avalancha de locos suicidas que se han tirado en masa por la ladera de la sierra. Ya pueden ir empleando la aviación, la artillería y todo lo que tengan a mano porque va a ser muy difícil contenerlos.



Te explicas como un libro cerrado y en llamas tío...


----------



## la mano negra (10 Nov 2022)

Los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada saben que el asunto no va de broma y hay algunos que se están preparando a lo bestia . Y cuando digo a lo bestia es literalmente así.


----------



## la mano negra (11 Nov 2022)

Ya hay algunos enterados que se están coscando del percal . Atentos al video .


----------



## la mano negra (11 Nov 2022)

Atentos al dato . Parece que la locura iniciada por los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada está traspasando el charco y lo que comenzó en Estados Unidos como una broma marginal se está trasladando a Europa . En Alemania , a las casas de compra-venta de rocas brillantes se les está yendo la pelota un poquito. Podemos poner como ejemplo a la tienda alemana Heubach y los pandas . Es una verdadera locura . Pongo enlace a la página . Heubach COMPRA a quien sea , sea el que sea , los pandas de 2019 , que son 30 gramos de material , no lo olvidemos , a un precio de 33,45 euros , o lo que es lo mismo , a 34,68 euros , la onza. Eso da un margen de diferencia con respecto al mercado oficial spot de un ¡¡¡¡¡ 66% !!!!!
China Panda 2019 | Heubach Edelmetalle


----------



## la mano negra (11 Nov 2022)

Si nos vamos a monedas de un décimo de onza , extremadamente pequeñas , las primas de compra son tremendas . Heubach paga por las lentejillas de plata hasta un 75 % de prima con respecto al precio oficial spot. Las Cocaburras de una onza las compran un 32% por encima del precio oficial spot. Y esto no ha hecho nada más que empezar . Creo que el miedo al desabastecimiento se está apoderando de los principales actores del mundillo de las rocas brillantes. Las cecas gubernamentales y privadas no dan abasto para suministrar la suficiente cantidad de mercancía a las tiendas y éstas tienen que lanzarse como locas a competir entre ellas , buscando recomprarles a sus clientes con ofertas cada vez más tentadoras. Pero con los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada creo que se van a estrellar contra un muro de hormigón en donde está escrita la palabra NO con grandes letras.


----------



## la mano negra (11 Nov 2022)

¡ No se vayan todavía que aún hay más ! ¡ Y con esta sí que alucino ya ! Resulta que las bretañas inglesas con algo de antigüedad , sin valor numismático alguno, las COMPRA Heubach con un ¡¡¡¡¡ 100% !!!!!  de prima .
Esto es alucinante .
Britannia 1 Unze 2004 | Heubach Edelmetalle


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (11 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡ No se vayan todavía que aún hay más ! ¡ Y con esta sí que alucino ya ! Resulta que las bretañas inglesas con algo de antigüedad , sin valor numismático alguno, las COMPRA Heubach con un ¡¡¡¡¡ 100% !!!!!  de prima .
> Esto es alucinante .
> Britannia 1 Unze 2004 | Heubach Edelmetalle



Sabes por qué las de 2004 y no otras?
Joder es que las venden por 100 euros. Que tienen de especial?


----------



## la mano negra (11 Nov 2022)

La verdad está rompiendo amarras con respecto a la mentira y cada vez se separa más de ella. La mentira puede decir lo que le dé la gana porque la verdad irá por el camino que le corresponde , por su camino.


----------



## la mano negra (11 Nov 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Sabes por qué las de 2004 y no otras?
> Joder es que las venden por 100 euros. Que tienen de especial?



No tienen nada de especial . No tienen valor numismático alguno . Son piezas muy recientes , no tienen historia alguna . Las bretañas de 2004 tienen esa prima pero es que las anteriores a esa fecha tienen la misma prima o mayor . Las de 1997 las compran a 62,89 euros.
Britannia 1 Unze 2004 | Heubach Edelmetalle


----------



## Ulisses (11 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No tienen nada de especial . No tienen valor numismático alguno . Son piezas muy recientes , no tienen historia alguna . Las bretañas de 2004 tienen esa prima pero es que las anteriores a esa fecha tienen la misma prima o mayor . Las de 1997 las compran a 62,89 euros.
> Britannia 1 Unze 2004 | Heubach Edelmetalle



Tengo unas cuantas del 2013, esas algo especial sí tenían: que los tubos llevaban un precinto de la royal mint y que las monedas en el canto tenían una serpiente, por lo del año chino.

No sé si tienen premium por ese motivo.


----------



## la mano negra (11 Nov 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Tengo unas cuantas del 2013, esas algo especial sí tenían: que los tubos llevaban un precinto de la royal mint y que las monedas en el canto tenían una serpiente, por lo del año chino.
> 
> No sé si tienen premium por ese motivo.



Este fenómeno no tiene nada que ver con la numismática . Ninguna de esas monedas tiene el más mínimo valor histórico. Este fenómeno tiene que ver con el hundimiento del sistema financiero mundial actual y no con otro asunto . Las divisas de papel se hunden porque en realidad , esas divisas no son tales sino estafas tan colosales que da miedo observar sus inmensas dimensiones. Todo eso se lo va a tragar el océano . Toda esa basura impresa en papel con colores y motivos hermosos se va a hundir en la inmensidad del océano. No vamos a hablar de los acertijos matemáticos ni los apuntes contables en soportes informáticos. El Titanic se está hundiendo. Es eso lo que está pasando. Y esas primas tan curiosas y llamativas que se observan en el mercado físico de los metales preciosos son como los charcos de agua que comenzaron a aparecer en los camarotes de los puentes más inferiores del Titanic.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (11 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No tienen nada de especial . No tienen valor numismático alguno . Son piezas muy recientes , no tienen historia alguna . Las bretañas de 2004 tienen esa prima pero es que las anteriores a esa fecha tienen la misma prima o mayor . Las de 1997 las compran a 62,89 euros.
> Britannia 1 Unze 2004 | Heubach Edelmetalle



Gracias. Está la cosa calentita!


----------



## la mano negra (12 Nov 2022)

Primero se agotarán las monedas más atractivas . Luego se agotarán las monedas más corrientes . Luego , las monedas feas . Luego se agotará la plata chatarra . Luego se agotarán las medallas ó "rondas" como las llaman los anglos . Luego se agotarán los lingotes pequeños . Lo último en perderse serán los lingotes grandes . Y luego se perderá el brillo de las rocas brillantes de la faz de la tierra.


----------



## Kolbe (12 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Veintisiete mil quinientos gorilas de espalda plateada van a hacer papilla a los tóxicos enanos miserables de pantalones cortos. Como una avalancha de piedras se están dejando caer sobre las posiciones cortas de estos. En su ataque , ladera abajo , están arrastrando consigo más y más rocas que ruedan ya , con ellos , ladera abajo. A los pantalones cortos se les ve ya los chorros de mierda en las piernas . Ven , con horror , que no hay manera de contener a esa avalancha de locos suicidas que se han tirado en masa por la ladera de la sierra. Ya pueden ir empleando la aviación, la artillería y todo lo que tengan a mano porque va a ser muy difícil contenerlos.



Típico op que piensa que todo el mundo ha de tener contexto de las mierdas que pasan por su cabeza.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Y luego se perderá el brillo de las rocas brillantes de la faz de la tierra.



¿Como lágrimas en la lluvia?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (12 Nov 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Típico op que piensa que todo el mundo ha de tener contexto de las mierdas que pasan por su cabeza.



Llevamos 41 páginas. El que no se entera de nada eres tú amigo, se ha explicado mil veces de que va el asunto en este hilo.


----------



## Atolladero (15 Nov 2022)

¿Qué novedades tenemos de los gorilas? Hoy parece que se está tomando un respiro después de máximos de esta subida


----------



## la mano negra (29 Nov 2022)

Parece que la cosa se está templando un poco. La prima de compra del Águila de plata americana ha descendido de máximos en donde se hallaba y ahora está en un 43,23 por ciento. JM Bullion compra a sus clientes las águilas normales a 30.58 dólares y el precio spot está en 21,25. Parece que por ahora ,los enanos de calzones cortos, pueden contener la embestida de los espaldas plateadas.


----------



## Scout.308 (29 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Parece que la cosa se está templando un poco. La prima de compra del Águila de plata americana ha descendido de máximos en donde se hallaba y ahora está en un 43,23 por ciento. JM Bullion compra a sus clientes las águilas normales a 30.58 dólares y el precio spot está en 31,25. Parece que por ahora ,los enanos de calzones cortos, pueden contener la embestida de los espaldas plateadas.



No tienes sentido del ridículo, boomer subnormal


----------



## la mano negra (29 Nov 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> No tienes sentido del ridículo, boomer subnormal



Le mando a la mazmorra . No tengo ganas de leer insultos y provocaciones.


----------



## Atolladero (29 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Le mando a la mazmorra . No tengo ganas de leer insultos y provocaciones.



Yo le vigilo hasta que se eche el cerrojo. Condenado a Ignore perpetuo.


----------



## TradingMetales (29 Nov 2022)

Esa cuenta empezó en 500K, ahora está en 593 en 1 semana. 


El equipo de trading de apilación comienza fuerte, pasamos a arrasar la plata de manera internacional, ofreciendo robots de trading al mundo. 

Pasamos de oro papel a plata física. Hasta que todo explote. 

Seguiremos informando


----------



## Atolladero (29 Nov 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1276795
> 
> 
> Esa cuenta empezó en 500K, ahora está en 593 en 1 semana.
> ...



Puedes explayarte un poco más, qué significa esto.


----------



## Atolladero (29 Nov 2022)

Empezar a leer por el último comentario. Son comentarios de un inversor americano, advirtiendo que el mercado de futuros está perdiendo pujanza.
No hay que disistir, cada vez estamos más cerca de que el dólar reviente.


----------



## TradingMetales (29 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Puedes explayarte un poco más, qué significa esto.



Es lo que el mundo necesita para secar toda la plata en cuestión de unos meses o pocos años, según se use. Ya iré informando que no tengo tiempo. 

www.tickticktrade.com son esas herramientas puestas al servicio de la apilación.


----------



## jkaza (29 Nov 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> No tienes sentido del ridículo, boomer subnormal



No te pongas nervioso, que el bitcoño siempre sube


----------



## Scout.308 (30 Nov 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> No te pongas nervioso, que el bitcoño siempre sube



El coño que está realmente devaluado es el de tu madre, consecuencia de alquilarlo a 1€/h xD


----------



## Atolladero (2 Dic 2022)

Ahora sí, esta es la buena, empieza el subidón.


----------



## la mano negra (7 Dic 2022)

Noticias calentitas del Estado Mayor Gorilero. Los enanos de calzones cortos ya tienen menos de treinta y cuatro millones de rocas brillantes. Casi rozando los treinta y tres millones. El mercado de futuros cada día está más encajonado. Va a llegar el día en que los enanos de calzones cortos no van a poder cambiar rocas brillantes por plátanos.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Dic 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Noticias calentitas del Estado Mayor Gorilero. Los enanos de calzones cortos ya tienen menos de treinta y cuatro millones de rocas brillantes. Casi rozando los treinta y tres millones. El mercado de futuros cada día está más encajonado. Va a llegar el día en que los enanos de calzones cortos no van a poder cambiar rocas brillantes por plátanos.



Será pero llevo seis años esperando la plata a 30 y no está ni se le espera


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (7 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Será pero llevo seis años esperando la plata a 30 y no está ni se le espera



Hace seis años no se había movido los de WSS y los cambios y vaivenes que ha habido tampoco se han observado antes. Que va a haber un cambio es un hecho


----------



## frankie83 (7 Dic 2022)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Hace seis años no se había movido los de WSS y los cambios y vaivenes que ha habido tampoco se han observado antes. Que va a haber un cambio es un hecho



Seguro, pero de momento sigue estando como estaba, a ver si tenéis razón


----------



## DEREC (7 Dic 2022)

El eterno short-squeze de la plata que nunca acaba de llegar.


----------



## Atolladero (7 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Seguro, pero de momento sigue estando como estaba, a ver si tenéis razón



Yo llevo 11 años esperando, pillé esa subida y me ha quedado el regusto. Santa paciencia. Casi 12 han pasado ya.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Dic 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Yo llevo 11 años esperando, pillé esa subida y me ha quedado el regusto. Santa paciencia. Casi 12 han pasado ya.



Pues imagínate que ya mi abuelo en los 90 decía que la plata no valía para nada y tenía todavía las monedas de los 60/70 que le habían envainado diciendo que iba a ir to the Moon 

hay que comprarla como se compra el décimo en navidad pero ilusiones pocas, mejor para la moral


----------



## Atolladero (7 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues imagínate que ya mi abuelo en los 90 decía que la plata no valía para nada y tenía todavía las monedas de los 60/70 que le habían envainado diciendo que iba a ir to the Moon
> 
> hay que comprarla como se compra el décimo en navidad pero ilusiones pocas, mejor para la moral



Esta vez es diferente, todo está haciendo aguas, hay muy pocas cosas tangibles a las que asirse.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Dic 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Esta vez es diferente, todo está haciendo aguas, hay muy pocas cosas tangibles a las que asirse.



Esta vez es diferente, ah, me faltaba 

si, puede que si, o puede que no
Quien vivirá vedrà


----------



## la mano negra (7 Dic 2022)

El precio que dictan los Enanos de Calzones Cortos es cada día menos importante. Ahora las rocas brillantes están empezando a tener precios que no son los que marcan ellos . Están perdiendo el poder. Agucen sus sentidos . Se huele en el viento el aroma de la tormenta .


----------

